# Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'



## shockedcanadian

He wasn't the only one who warned you.

John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.

All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*

The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.









						Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
					

Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.




					www.foxnews.com
				




A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.

"We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."

The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


----------



## surada

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Why doesn't Canada build their pipeline across Canada to the Atlantic or Pacific?


----------



## maybelooking

This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


----------



## shockedcanadian

surada said:


> Why doesn't Canada build their pipeline across Canada to the Atlantic or Pacific?



Because our country is such an embarrassment that we don't know how to refine it.

If Canada actually knew what it was doing, we'd have civil liberties and our best and brightest wouldn't leave.  It's quite sad really, but, it's well beyond my paygrade.  

In short, our prospects for the future are dim, why you would follow us and destroy your middle class is beyond me.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


Ayep.


----------



## surada

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


How stupid.


----------



## surada

shockedcanadian said:


> Because our country is such an embarrassment that we don't know how to refine it.
> 
> If Canada actually knew what it was doing, we'd have civil liberties and our best and brightest wouldn't leave.  It's quite sad really, but, it's well beyond my paygrade.
> 
> In short, our prospects for the future are dim, why you would follow us and destroy your middle class is beyond me.


So go after TransCanada and leave the US alone. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers.


----------



## shockedcanadian

surada said:


> So go after TransCanada and leave the US alone. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers.



I don't own the pipeline, you know that right?

I assume it's about market access.  You have the population and economic activity, Canada doesn't.  If they want to build and refine here, I'm all for it.  I doubt they see the 800k barrels a day demand.


----------



## surada

shockedcanadian said:


> I don't own the pipeline, you know that right?
> 
> I assume it's about market access.  You have the population and economic activity, Canada doesn't.  If they want to build and refine here, I'm all for it.  I doubt they see the 800k barrels a day demand.


Nope.its about avoiding taxes and increasing profits. None of that will be sold in the US. Do you even know what a free trade zone is?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


This and only this.

We replaced a rude president that did a good job with a bunch of childish & petulant adults


----------



## surada

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> This and only this.
> 
> We replaced a rude president that did a good job with a bunch of childish & petulant adults


Keystone XL only benefits the Chinese, not the US consumer or taxpayers.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

surada said:


> Keystone XL only benefits the Chinese, not the US consumer or taxpayers.


It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit. 
2 years ago we were energy independent. Now we're begging former & current enemies to help us.

We did this to ourselves. Or more correctly DEMOCRATS DID THIS TO US


----------



## 22lcidw

surada said:


> Nope.its about avoiding taxes and increasing profits. None of that will be sold in the US. Do you even know what a free trade zone is?


We know we were paying less with Trump. But we will suffer for Colbert and all the others who live the high life because they demand it. Let them eat cake!


----------



## surada

22lcidw said:


> We know we were paying less with Trump. But we will suffer for Colbert and all the others who live the high life because they demand it. Let them eat cake!


You should have known keystone XL is a boondoggle ten years ago.


----------



## imawhosure

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



Things are bad, but it is always darkest before the dawn, Shocked.  Almost every place in media is asking about our energy, the pipeline, etc.  Just like you, they have links, proof, interviews, and historical numbers from the past few years to prove their point.  The administrations response just like a few Leftist posters on here, is a one sentence talking point, or an out, and out, lie.  This is the best they have to try and muddy the waters, and it is failing miserably.

By every political measure available in this country, Americans know who to blame, and are doing just that.  Most of those Americans also know why they are doing what they are doing,, and disagree with the reasoning in total.  And it isn't a guess on Americas part, we can go back in clips from just the past week, up to and including when they  were running for the Presidency, and it is obvious what, and why they are doing it.

As the cost of living rises dramatically and the economy slows because of it, they are going to pay a tremendous price at the ballot box in November, and all the one liners by Leftists claiming that it only helps the Chinese, or we are to stupid to understand what is going on, should be laughed off this board the day after the election.

What Leftists fail to realize is-----------> moderate, run of the mill Democrats who really don't pay close attention along with Independents who do the same thing, fill up their cars too, and they are NOT happy at all.

November is going to be a blowout of epic proportions, so much so, that Bidens hands are going to be tied very tightly, for the 2 years that will remain in his failed Administration.


----------



## Burgermeister

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Only morons and rabid partisans would argue that this is not the case.


----------



## shockedcanadian

surada said:


> Keystone XL only benefits the Chinese, not the US consumer or taxpayers.



Seems there is plenty of disagreement.

U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure​








						U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure
					

The Canadian effort to sway President Biden to license for the Keystone XL pipeline has failed, leaving TransCanada (TC) Energy to formally scrap the contentious $9 billion project. This represents an enormous win for geopolitical rivals.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## surada

Tarsands refined on the 





shockedcanadian said:


> Seems there is plenty of disagreement.
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure
> 
> 
> The Canadian effort to sway President Biden to license for the Keystone XL pipeline has failed, leaving TransCanada (TC) Energy to formally scrap the contentious $9 billion project. This represents an enormous win for geopolitical rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Tarsands refined at the free trade zone on the Gulf Coast will be sold overseas. None of it will be sold in the US.


----------



## BULLDOG

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


How much of the oil that was going to be pumped through that canceled XL pipeline was contractually obligated to be sold and used here, and how much of it was contractually obligated to be sold and shipped out to foreign countries? The answers to those two questions are 0% and 100%.


----------



## LeftofLeft

shockedcanadian said:


> Because our country is such an embarrassment that we don't know how to refine it.
> 
> If Canada actually knew what it was doing, we'd have civil liberties and our best and brightest wouldn't leave.  It's quite sad really, but, it's well beyond my paygrade.
> 
> In short, our prospects for the future are dim, why you would follow us and destroy your middle class is beyond me.


Canada has hope with people like yourself.


----------



## surada

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


Every one in the oil business has known for 10 years that keystone XL is a boondoggle. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers. This only benefits TransCanada, the Chinese and Alberta at our expense.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> So go after TransCanada and leave the US alone. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers.


You are clueless as fuck.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

shockedcanadian said:


> Seems there is plenty of disagreement.
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure
> 
> 
> The Canadian effort to sway President Biden to license for the Keystone XL pipeline has failed, leaving TransCanada (TC) Energy to formally scrap the contentious $9 billion project. This represents an enormous win for geopolitical rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Dude is a self-appointed expert on energy but is wrong about EVERYTHING.


----------



## LeftofLeft

BULLDOG said:


> How much of the oil that was going to be pumped through that canceled XL pipeline was contractually obligated to be sold and used here, and how much of it was contractually obligated to be sold and shipped out to foreign countries? The answers to those two questions are 0% and 100%.


The fact that it was infrastructure controlled and secured by the US would have had a stronger positive impact on the global market price for oil. Where was it contractually set that none of its contents were never to be sold in the US?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Every one in the oil business has known for 10 years that keystone XL is a boondoggle. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers. This only benefits TransCanada, the Chinese and Alberta at our expense.


It's literally the opposite.  

Is that how you leftists operate? You take the truth and reverse it and spit out the exact opposite?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Warren Buffet LOVES useful idiots who stopped the Keystone XL project.

Only informed people know what I mean.


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It's literally the opposite.
> 
> Is that how you leftists operate? You take the truth and reverse it and spit out the exact opposite?


Keystone XL doesn't benefit the US at all. The lies are a con job. I can't believe you still don't know that.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Keystone XL doesn't benefit the US at all. The lies are a con job. I can't believe you still don't know that.


Warren Buffett loves useful idiots who believe the bullshit you just typed.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

surada said:


> Every one in the oil business has known for 10 years that keystone XL is a boondoggle. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers. This only benefits TransCanada, the Chinese and Alberta at our expense.



You're wrong once again.  It benefits buffet who transports the oil through his rail cars and is much more dangerous to ship by rail car.


----------



## surada

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.
> 2 years ago we were energy independent. Now we're begging former & current enemies to help us.
> 
> We did this to ourselves. Or more correctly DEMOCRATS DID THIS TO US


You moron. Biden approved 3500 oil leases on private land in his first 3 months.. Trump only approved 2500 in his first year.


----------



## Faun

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



You do know construction of the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown while Trump was president, don'tcha?? Biden merely came along to ensure it wasn't restarted.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

LordBrownTrout said:


> You're wrong once again.  It benefits buffet who transports the oil through his rail cars and is much more dangerous to ship by rail car.


You could have Buffett on video admitting it and the useful idiots would STILL believe the bullshit.  It's amazing.

This is why we have such a huge divide.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> Every one in the oil business has known for 10 years that keystone XL is a boondoggle. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers. This only benefits TransCanada, the Chinese and Alberta at our expense.


How when and where was it stated that none of the output could ever be refined and processed or sold for consumption here in the US? It was energy infrastructure that would have been controlled and Biden and his masters killed it to appease the Environmental radicals. This was on top of ceasing or limiting drilling here in the US.

The US is dependent on fossil fuel and the Biden Administration is not helping. Begging foreign nations in volatile regions is not a viable strategy.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

You know how you can tell all of the right-wing bellyaching over Keystone pipeline is bullshit??

It is because we already have a Keystone pipeline and these morons don't even know it...

Why would another "XL" pipeline suddenly have been the key to solve all of the world's oil woes?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You do know construction of the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown while Trump was president, don'tcha?? Biden merely came along to ensure it wasn't restarted.


As if that matters.  Trump didn't shut it down,  You commies did it because you were duped by Warren Buffett et al.  You're stupid.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Faun said:


> You do know construction of the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown while Trump was president, don'tcha?? Biden merely came along to ensure it wasn't restarted.






			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/timeline-keystone-xl-pipeline-1.5877117
		


*Jan. 24, 2017: *Trump signs an executive order that he says approves Keystone XL, but suggests the U.S. intends to renegotiate the terms of the project. He also signs an order requiring American pipelines to be built with U.S. steel.

*Nov. 9, 2018:* A U.S. federal judge blocks the pipeline's construction to allow more time to study the potential environmental impact.

*March 29, 2019: *Trump issues a new presidential permit in an effort to speed up development of the pipeline

*May 3, 2019: *TransCanada changes its name to TC Energy.

*March 31, 2020:* Alberta agrees to invest $1.5 billion in Keystone XL, followed by a $6 billion loan guarantee in 2021.
 
*April 7, 2020:* *Construction begins, despite calls from Indigenous groups and environmentalists to pause their efforts.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

LeftofLeft said:


> How when and where was it stated that none of the output could ever be refined and processed or sold for consumption here in the US? It was energy infrastructure that would have been controlled and Biden and his masters killed it to appease the Environmental radicals. This was on top of ceasing or limiting drilling here in the US.
> 
> The US is dependent on fossil fuel and the Biden Administration is not helping. Begging foreign nations in volatile regions is not a viable strategy.


Killed it to appease big donors (Buffett) who stood to lose profits.


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Warren Buffett loves useful idiots who believe the bullshit you just typed.


There are several refineries in the Midwest that refine tarsands. Buffet railroad transport supplies those refineries. Keystone XL will bypass those refineries because they can make more profit and pay no taxes by going to the free trade zone. So, keystone XL will reduce the availably of gasp in the US.


----------



## Faun

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.
> 2 years ago we were energy independent. Now we're begging former & current enemies to help us.
> 
> We did this to ourselves. Or more correctly DEMOCRATS DID THIS TO US



Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Biff_Poindexter said:


> You know how you can tell all of the right-wing bellyaching over Keystone pipeline is bullshit??
> 
> It is because we already have a Keystone pipeline and these morons don't even know it...
> 
> Why would another "XL" pipeline suddenly have been the key to solve all of the world's oil woes?


The ignorance of this post is shocking.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Killed it to appease big donors (Buffett) who stood to lose profits.



Transportation by train.  Far more risky and costly, but, it appeases some donors.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Faun said:


> You do know construction of the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown while Trump was president, don'tcha?? Biden merely came along to ensure it wasn't restarted.



No, thats incorrect.









						More than 20 Republican-led states sue Biden for canceling the Keystone XL pipeline
					

It’s the latest event in the more than 10-year struggle over Keystone XL’s expansion.




					www.vox.com
				




"In a last-ditch attempt to revive the Keystone XL pipeline, 21 states led by attorneys general from Texas and Montana have sued President Joe Biden, alleging he overstepped his presidential authority in canceling the pipeline.  

On the first day of Biden’s presidency, he issued an executive order canceling the Keystone XL pipeline — making good on his promise to the climate activists who helped get him elected, but inviting the lawsuit brought by 21 states on Wednesday who say they will be hurt economically by Biden’s decision.

In 2011, Congress forced then-President Barack Obama to make a decision on Keystone XL by including a provision in an unrelated tax bill that required him to decide the project’s fate within 60 days or determine it wasn’t in the national interest. After several years of turmoil, Obama finally rejected Keystone XL in 2015.

But when President Donald Trump took office, he invited parent company TC Energy to reapply for a new permit for Keystone XL. They did and were approved."


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Killed it to appease big donors (Buffett) who stood to lose profits.


Idiot, keystone XL reduced gasoline sales in the US.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> As if that matters.  Trump didn't shut it down,  You commies did it because you were duped by Warren Buffett et al.  You're stupid.



No, tard, that's not all that matters. It was shutdown in 2020. Yet you idiotically blame Biden. Your senility is what matters.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Idiot, keystone XL reduced gasoline sales in the US


You just made that up, didn't you?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> No, tard, that's not all that matters. It was shutdown in 2020. Yet you idiotically blame Biden. Your senility is was matters.


Who killed it?

Yeah.  You're a waste of oxygen.


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> How when and where was it stated that none of the output could ever be refined and processed or sold for consumption here in the US? It was energy infrastructure that would have been controlled and Biden and his masters killed it to appease the Environmental radicals. This was on top of ceasing or limiting drilling here in the US.
> 
> The US is dependent on fossil fuel and the Biden Administration is not helping. Begging foreign nations in volatile regions is not a viable strategy.


The whole purpose of the keystone XL is to increase profitability for the Chinese. They are giving that corrosive sludge away at 29 dollars a barrel. They don't get the tax break on profits if they don't refine that gunk at the free trade zone and sell it overseas. None of that refined oil will be sold in the US.


----------



## Faun

shockedcanadian said:


> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/timeline-keystone-xl-pipeline-1.5877117
> 
> 
> 
> *Jan. 24, 2017: *Trump signs an executive order that he says approves Keystone XL, but suggests the U.S. intends to renegotiate the terms of the project. He also signs an order requiring American pipelines to be built with U.S. steel.
> 
> *Nov. 9, 2018:* A U.S. federal judge blocks the pipeline's construction to allow more time to study the potential environmental impact.
> 
> *March 29, 2019: *Trump issues a new presidential permit in an effort to speed up development of the pipeline
> 
> *May 3, 2019: *TransCanada changes its name to TC Energy.
> 
> *March 31, 2020:* Alberta agrees to invest $1.5 billion in Keystone XL, followed by a $6 billion loan guarantee in 2021.
> 
> *April 7, 2020:* *Construction begins, despite calls from Indigenous groups and environmentalists to pause their efforts.*



LOLOL 

Cretin, which date came later? April, 2020? Or July, 2020?

US Supreme Court deals blow to Keystone oil pipeline project​


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Cretin, which date came later? April, 2020? Or July, 2020?
> 
> US Supreme Court deals blow to Keystone oil pipeline project​


Who killed it and who tried to speed it up?

Waste of oxygen.


----------



## surada

N





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You just made that up, didn't you?


Nope. Keystone XL by-passes the Midwest refineries because they are only paying $29 a barrel for that sludge. The Chinese want more profit. They can't give that crap away.


----------



## Faun

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, thats incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 20 Republican-led states sue Biden for canceling the Keystone XL pipeline
> 
> 
> It’s the latest event in the more than 10-year struggle over Keystone XL’s expansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In a last-ditch attempt to revive the Keystone XL pipeline, 21 states led by attorneys general from Texas and Montana have sued President Joe Biden, alleging he overstepped his presidential authority in canceling the pipeline.
> 
> On the first day of Biden’s presidency, he issued an executive order canceling the Keystone XL pipeline — making good on his promise to the climate activists who helped get him elected, but inviting the lawsuit brought by 21 states on Wednesday who say they will be hurt economically by Biden’s decision.
> 
> In 2011, Congress forced then-President Barack Obama to make a decision on Keystone XL by including a provision in an unrelated tax bill that required him to decide the project’s fate within 60 days or determine it wasn’t in the national interest. After several years of turmoil, Obama finally rejected Keystone XL in 2015.
> 
> But when President Donald Trump took office, he invited parent company TC Energy to reapply for a new permit for Keystone XL. They did and were approved."



Moron, the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown by the courts in *2020* with Trump's Supreme Court driving in the final nail...

*US Supreme Court deals blow to Keystone oil pipeline project*​


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

surada said:


> Keystone XL only benefits the Chinese, not the US consumer or taxpayers.


Your feelings aren’t facts. Sorry.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Keystone XL Pipeline Benefits are Linked to the USMCA | RealClearEnergy
					

Last month, the Ninth Circuit Court of Appeals dismissed a legal challenge to the construction of the Keystone XL pipeline. While opponents of the pipelines construction promise to continue...




					www.realclearenergy.org


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

surada said:


> Every one in the oil business has known for 10 years that keystone XL is a boondoggle. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers. This only benefits TransCanada, the Chinese and Alberta at our expense.



More leftists talking points.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Faun said:


> Moron, the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown by the courts in *2020* with Trump's Supreme Court driving in the final nail...
> 
> *US Supreme Court deals blow to Keystone oil pipeline project*​



"While Trump was president" not because of Trump, but because of the Supreme Court.

Now the West has  to grovel at the feet of Mullahs and Saudis for help.  Well done.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Faun said:


> Moron, the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown by the courts in *2020* with Trump's Supreme Court driving in the final nail...
> 
> *US Supreme Court deals blow to Keystone oil pipeline project*​



No, it was shutdown by biden.  Apparently, you're not real bright and have comprehension issues.  You're to be pitied.

On the first day of Biden’s presidency, he issued an executive order canceling the Keystone XL pipeline — making good on his promise to the climate activists who helped get him elected, but inviting the lawsuit brought by 21 states on Wednesday who say they will be hurt economically by Biden’s decision.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> The whole purpose of the keystone XL is to increase profitability for the Chinese. They are giving that corrosive sludge away at 29 dollars a barrel. They don't get the tax break on profits if they don't refine that gunk at the free trade zone and sell it overseas. None of that refined oil will be sold in the US.


Again, where does it say that it would or could never be sold in the US? You are looking past the obvious that it would have been critical energy infrastructure controlled by the US.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Who killed it?
> 
> Yeah.  You're a waste of oxygen.



The courts...

*April 15, 2020*, the District Court held that the NWP 12 issued to TC Energy's Keystone XL oil pipeline violated the Endangered Species Act (ESA) (16 U.S.C. §§ 1531-1544) and vacated the permit pending completion of a consultation process (see Legal Update, District Court of Montana Vacates Army Corps Nationwide Permit 12 for Keystone XL Pipeline).

*May 11, 2020*, the District Court amended its ruling and allowed the Corps to use the NWP 12 to facilitate the environmental review and permitting of non-oil and gas pipeline projects. The Corps remained enjoined from authorizing dredge or fill activities under NWP 12 for the construction of oil and gas pipelines, including the Keystone XL pipeline and several natural gas pipeline projects (see Legal Update, District Court of Montana Amends Order Vacating the Army Corps Nationwide Permit 12 for the Keystone XL Pipeline But New Oil and Gas Pipeline Projects Still Potentially Delayed).

*May 14, 2020*, the US Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit (Ninth Circuit) issued an order denying a request from the Trump Administration to stay the District Court decision (see Legal Update, Ninth Circuit Denies Stay of Ruling Vacating the Nationwide Permit 12 for the Keystone XL Pipeline Project).

*May 28, 2020*, the Appeals Court issued an order rejecting another request to stay the District Court decision.

*July 6, 2020*, Supreme Court Upholds Ruling Blocking Permit for Keystone XL but Allows Nationwide Permit 12 to be Used for Other Oil & Gas Projects

*Practical Implications*

The decision was welcome news to oil and gas project developers that rely on the NWP 12 permit to facilitate the environmental review of their projects. *It is a blow to the Keystone XL pipeline project which needs the permit to continue building the pipeline.*​


----------



## LordBrownTrout

surada said:


> Idiot, keystone XL reduced gasoline sales in the US.



Wrong again.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Moron, the Keystone XL pipeline was shutdown by the courts in *2020* with Trump's Supreme Court driving in the final nail...
> 
> *US Supreme Court deals blow to Keystone oil pipeline project*​


You're a dumb fuck.  You only read the headline, didn't you?

The SCOTUS did not overturn the delay in issuing permits. That's it.  

Waste of oxygen.


----------



## surada

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Your feelings aren’t facts. Sorry.


Has nothing to do with feelings. Don't you know what free trade zone means?


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Who killed it and who tried to speed it up?
> 
> Waste of oxygen.



The courts killed it, ya flamin' imbecile. Biden merely ensured it remained dead.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> The courts...
> 
> *April 15, 2020*, the District Court held that the NWP 12 issued to TC Energy's Keystone XL oil pipeline violated the Endangered Species Act (ESA) (16 U.S.C. §§ 1531-1544) and vacated the permit pending completion of a consultation process (see Legal Update, District Court of Montana Vacates Army Corps Nationwide Permit 12 for Keystone XL Pipeline).​​*May 11, 2020*, the District Court amended its ruling and allowed the Corps to use the NWP 12 to facilitate the environmental review and permitting of non-oil and gas pipeline projects. The Corps remained enjoined from authorizing dredge or fill activities under NWP 12 for the construction of oil and gas pipelines, including the Keystone XL pipeline and several natural gas pipeline projects (see Legal Update, District Court of Montana Amends Order Vacating the Army Corps Nationwide Permit 12 for the Keystone XL Pipeline But New Oil and Gas Pipeline Projects Still Potentially Delayed).​​*May 14, 2020*, the US Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit (Ninth Circuit) issued an order denying a request from the Trump Administration to stay the District Court decision (see Legal Update, Ninth Circuit Denies Stay of Ruling Vacating the Nationwide Permit 12 for the Keystone XL Pipeline Project).​​*May 28, 2020*, the Appeals Court issued an order rejecting another request to stay the District Court decision.​​*July 6, 2020*, Supreme Court Upholds Ruling Blocking Permit for Keystone XL but Allows Nationwide Permit 12 to be Used for Other Oil & Gas Projects​​*Practical Implications*​​The decision was welcome news to oil and gas project developers that rely on the NWP 12 permit to facilitate the environmental review of their projects. *It is a blow to the Keystone XL pipeline project which needs the permit to continue building the pipeline.*​


Which it got or would have had...until Biden killed it.

Waste of oxygen.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You're a dumb fuck.  You only read the headline, didn't you?
> 
> The SCOTUS did not overturn the delay in issuing permits. That's it.
> 
> Waste of oxygen.



That killed construction, moron.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Has nothing to do with feelings. Don't you know what free trade zone means?


It would have provided crude to gulf coast refineries.  See the link above.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> That killed construction, moron.


Paused construction, temporarily. 

It was still in the works until WHEN???

 Waste of oxygen.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Which it got or would have had...until Biden killed it.
> 
> Waste of oxygen.



It was DOA, moron.


----------



## BULLDOG

LeftofLeft said:


> The fact that it was infrastructure controlled and secured by the US would have had a stronger positive impact on the global market price for oil. Where was it contractually set that none of its contents were never to be sold in the US?


Yes. The fact that we, as a country were willing to accept the liability of potential environmental disaster for a product that we would not have access to is a great selling point for that oil.


----------



## LeftofLeft

These egregious gas prices have occurred under Harris Biden. Their policies have not helped. Remember that at the pump paying $5 and rising. You deniers that this is the fault of Harris Biden or the Democrats, keep making excuses and blame while you too are paying $5 a gallon.


----------



## surada

LordBrownTrout said:


> Wrong again.


Keystone XL will bypass refineries in the Midwest because those refineries only pay $29 a barrel. The refineries supply a lot of gasoline in the region. Do you know what free trade zone means? Do you understand that nobody wants Canadian tarsands?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> It was DOA, moron.


Then why did Biden need to kill it?

You're so full of shit your commie masters fed you.


----------



## LeftofLeft

BULLDOG said:


> Yes. The fact that we, as a country were willing to accept the liability of potential environmental disaster for a product that we would not have access to is a great selling point for that oil.


Where, when was it established that in Keystone’s perpetuity, the US would never have access to it? It would have been infrastructure controlled by US.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Keystone XL will bypass refineries in the Midwest because those refineries only pay $29 a barrel. The refineries supply a lot of gasoline in the region. Do you know what free trade zone means? Do you understand that nobody wants Canadian tarsands?


You know that the pipeline would have supplied gulf coast refineries, don't you?

You keep talking about midwest refineries as if that matters.  Midwest refineries were apparently incapable of handling this type of production.


----------



## surada

BULLDOG said:


> Yes. The fact that we, as a country were willing to accept the liability of potential environmental disaster for a product that we would not have access to is a great selling point for that oil.


Leftofleft evidently doesn't understand what a free trade zone is.


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> Where, when was it established that in Keystone’s perpetuity, the US would never have access to it? It would have been infrastructure controlled by US.


Nope.  The only way tarsands make money is shipping that sludge to the free trade zone.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

surada said:


> Keystone XL will bypass refineries in the Midwest because those refineries only pay $29 a barrel. The refineries supply a lot of gasoline in the region. Do you know what free trade zone means? Do you understand that nobody wants Canadian tarsands?



57 percent of crude imports into the US come from canada.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Leftofleft evidently doesn't understand what a free trade zone is.


You apparently I don't understand why "relevance" means


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You know that the pipeline would have supplied gulf coast refineries, don't you?
> 
> You keep talking about midwest refineries as if that matters.  Midwest refineries were apparently incapable of handling this type of production.


Yes and be shipped overseas. 5 Midwest refineries completely refitted their refineries to be able to refine tarsands. Stop guessing and pay attention to the facts.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Then why did Biden need to kill it?
> 
> You're so full of shit your commie masters fed you.



To make certain it stayed dead. Still, the project died in 2020. Yet you're such an abject imbecile, you blame Biden.


----------



## surada

LordBrownTrout said:


> 57 percent of crude imports into the US come from canada.


Do you know the fucking difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

LordBrownTrout said:


> 57 percent of crude imports into the US come from canada.


in a big chunk of those are transported by Warren Buffett rail.

This is a rail baron working political angles to stop another source cutting into his monopoly. That's all this shit is. J. D. Rockefeller would be proud of these moves.

These assholes are feeding us environmental bullshit to bolster their bottom line, and these dumb fucks on here suck it up like it's the gospel.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> in a big chunk of those are transported by Warren Buffett rail.
> 
> This is a rail baron working political angles to stop another source cutting into his monopoly. That's all this shit is. J. D. Rockefeller would be proud of these moves.
> 
> These assholes are feeding us environmental bullshit to bolster their bottom kine, and these dumb fucks on here suck it up like it's the gospel.



You seem to also be unaware there's already another Keystone pipeline which is transporting Canada's sludge.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> To make certain it stayed dead. Still, the project died in 2020. Yet you're such an abject imbecile, you blame Biden.


So, it wasn't dead?  

Oh, that's right.  You believe in zombies and fairytales.  

XL with probably be in the process right now, but for your fucking senile president.

I've never seen anyone argue a losing position the way you have. It's like you're trying to argue a losing point for the fun of it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> You seem to also be unaware there's already another Keystone pipeline which is transporting Canada's sludge.


You seem to be unaware of how XL would have fed gulf coast refineries WITHOUT Warren Buffett's rail monopoly standing in the way.


----------



## BluesLegend

Dig up the video of oil company executives testifying before congress what would be the result of Dems war on oil. The one where Maxine Watters got upset and threatened to socialize and have government take over all the oil companies. Their warning has now come true.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, it wasn't dead?
> 
> Oh, that's right.  You believe in zombies and fairytales.
> 
> XL with probably be in the process right now, but for your fucking senile president.
> 
> I've never seen anyone argue a losing position the way you have. It's like you're trying to argue a losing point for the fun of it.



Of course I believe in zombies as you rightards are proof they exist. Y'all are brain-dead cult zombies.

And when a brain-dead zombie says, "probably," everything that follows is bullshit.

Still, the Keystone XL pipeline was killed in 2020 by the courts; including Trump's Supreme Court.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You seem to be unaware of how XL would have fed gulf coast refineries WITHOUT Warren Buffett's rail monopoly standing in the way.



Dumbfuck, again... the existing Keystone pipeline is already transporting tar sands oil from Canada.


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You seem to be unaware of how XL would have fed gulf coast refineries WITHOUT Warren Buffett's rail monopoly standing in the way.


Gulf Coast refineries don't need tarsands.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Of course I believe in zombies as you rightards are proof they exist. Y'all are brain-dead cult zombies.
> 
> And when a brain-dead zombie says, "probably," everything that follows is bullshit.
> 
> Still, the Keystone XL pipeline was killed in 2020 by the courts; including Trump's Supreme Court.


And you read only the headline on the article you posted.

It was not kill, the permits were delayed.

You can spin this anyway you want to, but the guy who put it to death was FJB and you fucking know it.

Joe Biden is to blame for our energy problems right now. You can't get around it. You can't spin your way out of it.

You own it. Dumb fuck.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, again... the existing Keystone pipeline is already transporting tar sands oil from Canada.


Dumbfuck, again, Keystone XL would have fed the much more capable and expansive *golf coast refineries*. Dumbfuck.

Your gullibility let Warren Buffett keep his rail transport monopoly.

So fucking gullible.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Gulf Coast refineries don't need tarsands.


 

OK I'm gonna quit talking to you because you absolutely know cock sucking shit. We're done here.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And you read only the headline on the article you posted.
> 
> It was not kill, the permits were delayed.
> 
> You can spin this anyway you want to, but the guy who put it to death was FJB and you fucking know it.
> 
> Joe Biden is to blame for our energy problems right now. You can't get around it. You can't spin your way out of it.
> 
> You own it. Dumb fuck.



The Supreme Court killed it. Which court can overrule the Supreme Court?


----------



## surada

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> This and only this.
> 
> We replaced a rude president that did a good job with a bunch of childish & petulant adults


Trump is not as bright as most people on this board.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> The Supreme Court killed it. Which court can overrule the Supreme Court?


Childish, simplistic interpretation of events suggesting that you didn't even bother  to read the article you posted (likely not capable of reading and understanding).

waste of oxygen


----------



## BlindBoo

Sure pal, the global oil crisis was Saul Biden.

It's just more pseudo Ammo for the new and improved Neo-GOP rapid fire shit machinegun.  Spewing Russian Agitprop in every direction.  

Thanks for the shit show.


----------



## DBA

surada said:


> Idiot, keystone XL reduced gasoline sales in the US.



Do you seriously think that if the pipeline was in operation today moving oil from Nebraska to the Gulf Coast that we couldn't utilize some of that oil in the US? You don't think the mere ability to transport 830k barrels/day would have a positive effect on the global markets?  You aren't too bright.

Since you lefies like fact checking so much...

PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OK I'm gonna quit talking to you because you absolutely know cock sucking shit. We're done here.


You can bet pipefitters don't know.


----------



## DBA

BlindBoo said:


> Sure pal, the global oil crisis was Saul Biden.
> 
> It's just more pseudo Ammo for the new and improved Neo-GOP rapid fire shit machinegun.  Spewing Russian Agitprop in every direction.
> 
> Thanks for the shit show.



Man you guys are dumb.


----------



## surada

DBA said:


> Do you seriously think that if the pipeline was in operation today moving oil from Nebraska to the Gulf Coast that we couldn't utilize some of that oil in the US? You don't think the mere ability to transport 830k barrels/day would have a positive effect on the global markets?  You aren't too bright.
> 
> Since you lefies like fact checking so much...
> 
> PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?


None. The free trade zone is very specific. All the refined tarsands are sold overseas.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Childish, simplistic interpretation of events suggesting that you didn't even bother  to read the article you posted (likely not capable of reading and understanding).
> 
> waste of oxygen



The answer you avoided was ... "none."


----------



## surada

DBA said:


> Man you guys are dumb.


We knew the keystone XL was a boondoggle ten years ago. It's not for our benefit. It only benefits the Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> Nope.  The only way tarsands make money is shipping that sludge to the free trade zone.


That sounds contractural. Guess what is more durable than a contract? Infrastructure or conduit controlled by a nation.


----------



## DBA

surada said:


> None. The free trade zone is very specific. All the refined tarsands are sold overseas.



You are simply wrong.


----------



## DBA

LeftofLeft said:


> That sounds contractural. Guess what is more durable than a contract? Infrastructure or conduit controlled by a nation.



For some reason that is not sinking in. The skull is far too thick.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> So go after TransCanada and leave the US alone. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers.


The pipeline created jobs.  Union jobs, at that.  That's a benefit to the country.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

LeftofLeft said:


> That sounds contractural. Guess what is more durable than a contract? Infrastructure or conduit controlled by a nation.


Which is why they hate the wall on the southern border.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> We knew the keystone XL was a boondoggle ten years ago. It's not for our benefit. It only benefits the Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands.


Warren Buffett's propaganda really sank in, didn't?


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The pipeline created jobs.  Union jobs, at that.  That's a benefit to the country.



Construction is booming. Many likely found jobs elsewhere.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Every one in the oil business has known for 10 years that keystone XL is a boondoggle. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers. This only benefits TransCanada, the Chinese and Alberta at our expense.


The United States imports oil from the Keystone pipeline.  The XL would have increased that amount.  We sure could use it right about now.  Dontcha think?


----------



## DBA

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Which is why they hate the wall on the southern border.



Exactly, they prefer virtual method only for monitoring the border because it can be disabled with the push of a button.  A physical wall can't be so easily disabled.


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The United States imports oil from the Keystone pipeline.  The XL would have increased that amount.  We sure could use it right about now.  Dontcha think?


The XL only goes to the free trade zone. None of that refined product is sold in the US. You can fix that by shutting down the free trade zone.


----------



## surada

DBA said:


> Exactly, they prefer virtual method only for monitoring the border because it can be disabled with the push of a button.  A physical wall can't be so easily disabled.


It's a waste of money. The way to stop illegals is to fine employers.


----------



## Resnic

And they are right.

Anyone with even a decent memory remembers 2020 when utilities were reasonable and pump prices were quite low.

Then suddenly in 2021 they started to take a upturn after Biden undid everything trump had done and it's steadily gotten more expensive since then


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Faun said:


> Of course I believe in zombies as you rightards are proof they exist. Y'all are brain-dead cult zombies.
> 
> And when a brain-dead zombie says, "probably," everything that follows is bullshit.
> 
> Still, the Keystone XL pipeline was killed in 2020 by the courts; including Trump's Supreme Court.




Again, you're wrong and need to be corrected.  Quit spreading disinfo.









						Developer pulls the plug on Keystone XL oil pipeline
					

The developer of the Keystone XL pipeline announced Wednesday it is pulling the plug on the controversial project after the Biden administration revoked its permit in January.




					www.cnn.com
				




On his first day in the White House, President Joe Biden revoked the permit his predecessor granted to Keystone XL, and also moved to re-enter the United States in the Paris climate agreement.


----------



## surada

Resnic said:


> And they are right.
> 
> Anyone with even a decent memory remembers 2020 when utilities were reasonable and pump prices were quite low.
> 
> Then suddenly in 2021 they started to take a upturn after Biden undid everything trump had done and it's steadily gotten more expensive since then


You mean during the COVID lockdown when the demand for gasoline collapsed world wide?


----------



## DBA

surada said:


> The XL only goes to the free trade zone. None of that refined product is sold in the US. You can fix that by shutting down the free trade zone.



You have been duped by the greenies who will do anything to promote renewable energy and to punish big oil.  If oil was physically flowing across the US to the tune of 830k barrels per day, it would be made available to the US if needed. It is as simple as that. Greenies don't want oil flowing, thus they are opposed. They have put their climate change agenda above practicality.  Germany was doing that as well but just had an awakening. Learn from other's mistakes.  Green is fine, but it must be a gradual process. I liked an analogy someone used earlier. We didn't shoot all the horses when the Model T was invented.


----------



## Faun

LordBrownTrout said:


> Again, you're wrong and need to be corrected.  Quit spreading disinfo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Developer pulls the plug on Keystone XL oil pipeline
> 
> 
> The developer of the Keystone XL pipeline announced Wednesday it is pulling the plug on the controversial project after the Biden administration revoked its permit in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On his first day in the White House, President Joe Biden revoked the permit his predecessor granted to Keystone XL, and also moved to re-enter the United States in the Paris climate agreement.



Moron, I never denied Biden revoked their permit. That pipeline was still shutdown in 2020 by the courts. Reading is fundamental.


----------



## AntonToo

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.


That is pure bullshit.

*Biden administration approved 3,557 permits for oil and gas drilling on public lands in its first year*



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/01/27/oil-gas-leasing-biden-climate/
		


Not only did Biden issue leases, but in fact in this example a judge rulled that Biden administration failed to to consider environmental effects when doing so.









						Court Revokes Oil and Gas Leases, Citing Climate Change
					

A judge ruled that the Interior Department must consider the climate effects of oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico before awarding leases.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## surada

DBA said:


> You have been duped by the greenies who will do anything to promote renewable energy and to punish big oil.  If oil was physically flowing across the US to the tune of 830k barrels per day, it would be made available to the US if needed. It is as simple as that. Greenies don't want oil flowing, thus they are opposed. They have put their climate change agenda above practicality.  Germany was doing that as well but just had an awakening. Learn from other's mistakes.  Green is fine, but it must be a gradual process. I liked an analogy someone used earlier. We didn't shoot all the horses when the Model T was invented.


You are being stubbornly stupid.  The Chinese own Canadian tarsands. You should vote to disband free trade zones.  No telling how they will react.


----------



## surada

AntonToo said:


> That is pure bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/01/27/oil-gas-leasing-biden-climate/
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did Biden issue leases, but in fact in this example a judge rulled that Biden administration failed to to consider environmental effects when doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Revokes Oil and Gas Leases, Citing Climate Change
> 
> 
> A judge ruled that the Interior Department must consider the climate effects of oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico before awarding leases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


Remodeling Maidiac.    Biden approved 3550 new leases his first month in office... A thousand more than Trump approved in his first year.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Faun said:


> Moron, I never denied Biden revoked their permit. That pipeline was still shutdown in 2020 by the courts. Reading is fundamental.



The court shut down one of the permits.  It did not shutdown the pipeline.  Biden did that through executive order.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


What energy crisis?


----------



## Faun

LordBrownTrout said:


> The court shut down one of the permits.  It did not shutdown the pipeline.  Biden did that through executive order.



That one permit shut it down. They could not complete the pipeline without it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> The XL only goes to the free trade zone. None of that refined product is sold in the US. You can fix that by shutting down the free trade zone.


25-plus-percent of that oil is used domestically.


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> 25-plus-percent of that oil is used domestically.


Not tarsands that go to the refineries in the free trade zone.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> Construction is booming. Many likely found jobs elsewhere.


That's a moronic point of view...lol


----------



## Bobob

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


What energy independence? You pay the price determined by the international oil marketplace, not what the President determines, yes? We drill, we sell to other countries, we charge accordingly, and you pay the going rate, because our government has bills to pay. Energy independence is not due to pumping oil. It can only happen if we get away from oil and find other energy resources. As long as we depend on oil, we will never become energy independent. Right now we need to drill, frack, nuclear, green--all of it until we are free of oil.
This attack by Russia only underscores that view.


----------



## jknowgood

surada said:


> So go after TransCanada and leave the US alone. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers.


Yeah the price of oil went up as soon as Biden closed it.


----------



## jknowgood

BULLDOG said:


> How much of the oil that was going to be pumped through that canceled XL pipeline was contractually obligated to be sold and used here, and how much of it was contractually obligated to be sold and shipped out to foreign countries? The answers to those two questions are 0% and 100%.


It would put  more oil in the supply chain. Oil prices went up as soon as Biden stopped it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

AntonToo said:


> That is pure bullshit.
> 
> *Biden administration approved 3,557 permits for oil and gas drilling on public lands in its first year*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/01/27/oil-gas-leasing-biden-climate/
> 
> 
> 
> Not only did Biden issue leases, but in fact in this example a judge rulled that Biden administration failed to to consider environmental effects when doing so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Revokes Oil and Gas Leases, Citing Climate Change
> 
> 
> A judge ruled that the Interior Department must consider the climate effects of oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico before awarding leases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com


I stand corrected then. I was going off of the comments of the petroleum industry spokesperson responding to Biden.
Apparently he lied and I was duped


----------



## dudmuck

jknowgood said:


> It would put  more oil in the supply chain. Oil prices went up as soon as Biden stopped it.


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> That's a moronic point of view...lol



LOLOL

You think they're still unemployed, do ya? 7 million more jobs filled under Biden. Construction jobs near an all time high. Unemployment down 41%. But the folks working on the Keystone XL pipeline can't find work?


----------



## Bobob

imawhosure said:


> Things are bad, but it is always darkest before the dawn, Shocked.  Almost every place in media is asking about our energy, the pipeline, etc.  Just like you, they have links, proof, interviews, and historical numbers from the past few years to prove their point.  The administrations response just like a few Leftist posters on here, is a one sentence talking point, or an out, and out, lie.  This is the best they have to try and muddy the waters, and it is failing miserably.
> 
> By every political measure available in this country, Americans know who to blame, and are doing just that.  Most of those Americans also know why they are doing what they are doing,, and disagree with the reasoning in total.  And it isn't a guess on Americas part, we can go back in clips from just the past week, up to and including when they  were running for the Presidency, and it is obvious what, and why they are doing it.
> 
> As the cost of living rises dramatically and the economy slows because of it, they are going to pay a tremendous price at the ballot box in November, and all the one liners by Leftists claiming that it only helps the Chinese, or we are to stupid to understand what is going on, should be laughed off this board the day after the election.
> 
> What Leftists fail to realize is-----------> moderate, run of the mill Democrats who really don't pay close attention along with Independents who do the same thing, fill up their cars too, and they are NOT happy at all.
> 
> November is going to be a blowout of epic proportions, so much so, that Bidens hands are going to be tied very tightly, for the 2 years that will remain in his failed Administration.


First, there is no failed administration. Tump was a failure. As long as we use oil for our energy needs, we will never become energy independent. The oil price is determined by the international market, and nor our president. You pay the going rate at the pump, because the price of a barrel of oil has skyrocketed. We will always be subjected to world spasms like in Ukraine as long as we depend on oil. You paid the going rate when tump was on power and you will continue to do so until you educate yourselves. We sell at the market price, and you pay the market price no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

surada said:


> Idiot, keystone XL reduced gasoline sales in the US.


Indeed. Bypassing the northern refineries ,who largely sell their refined products in the US and are serviced by train in favor of sending it via pipeline directly to the two gulf refineries, who export nearly 70% of what they produce would reduce the amount of refined products sold in the US.


----------



## jknowgood

dudmuck said:


>


When Trump gets reelected, we will have low fuel prices once again.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

LeftofLeft said:


> Again, where does it say that it would or could never be sold in the US? You are looking past the obvious that it would have been critical energy infrastructure controlled by the US.


What is the final destination of the keystone pipeline in the gulf region? 
Those two refineries export nearly 70% of their refined products.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> OK I'm gonna quit talking to you because you absolutely know cock sucking shit. We're done here.


^ just realized his fuck up.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

DBA said:


> Do you seriously think that if the pipeline was in operation today moving oil from Nebraska to the Gulf Coast that we couldn't utilize some of that oil in the US? You don't think the mere ability to transport 830k barrels/day would have a positive effect on the global markets?  You aren't too bright.
> 
> Since you lefies like fact checking so much...
> 
> PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?


All of the 830k barrels a day is less than 10% of Russia’s output and even if 100% were put into the global market it would barely move the needle. So we wouldn’t be using it here at all if you hoped to move global pricing.
This talking point simply does not work when the actual numbers are crunched.


----------



## g5000

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Some pipeline greasemonkey shares his Trumpist opinions and Fox Fake News gives him a big headline.

Gee, how...impressive.

Now here are the facts.

1. Biden has approved more drilling permits than Trump did.

2. Oil production increased 28 percent from the month after Biden's inauguration up to November (for which the latest figures are available).

3. Oil companies are deliberately slow-walking their increase in production.


You're welcome.


----------



## dudmuck

jknowgood said:


> When Trump gets reelected, we will have low fuel prices once again.


gas was down because of covid, not because of the president


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> 25-plus-percent of that oil is used domestically.


Which is irrelevant to our own supply capacity.


----------



## whitehall

The fix has been in for the better part of a century. The media will refuse to criticize a democrat no matter what the implications are. Nobody listened to the oil people because democrats and the media united in support of so-called "green energy" even though it cannot supply enough energy now or in the foreseeable future. Rogue nations get rich on fossil fuel while democrats gain more and more power and the media ignores it until it is too late.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.



The level to which people are misinformed on this forum is shocking some days









						New Data: Biden’s First Year Drilling Permitting Stomps Trump’s By 34%
					

Center for Biological Diversity: Thousands of Permits OK’d Despite President’s Authority to End Drilling by 2035



					biologicaldiversity.org
				




_*New Data: Biden’s First Year Drilling Permitting Stomps Trump’s By 34%*_

_*Thousands of Permits OK’d Despite President’s Authority to End Drilling by 2035*

WASHINGTON— New federal data shows the Biden administration approved 3,557 permits for oil and gas drilling on public lands in its first year, far outpacing the Trump administration’s first-year total of 2,658.

Nearly 2,000 of the drilling permits were approved on public lands administered by the Bureau of Land Management’s New Mexico office, followed by 843 in Wyoming, 285 in Montana and North Dakota, and 191 in Utah. In California, the Biden administration approved 187 permits — more than twice the 71 drilling permits Trump approved in that state in his first year._


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Not tarsands that go to the refineries in the free trade zone.


Some of that gasoline and diesel is used domestically.  In total, petroleum imports from Canada make up 26% of US oil consumption


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> The level to which people are misinformed on this forum is shocking some days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Data: Biden’s First Year Drilling Permitting Stomps Trump’s By 34%
> 
> 
> Center for Biological Diversity: Thousands of Permits OK’d Despite President’s Authority to End Drilling by 2035
> 
> 
> 
> biologicaldiversity.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*New Data: Biden’s First Year Drilling Permitting Stomps Trump’s By 34%
> 
> Thousands of Permits OK’d Despite President’s Authority to End Drilling by 2035*
> 
> WASHINGTON— New federal data shows the Biden administration approved 3,557 permits for oil and gas drilling on public lands in its first year, far outpacing the Trump administration’s first-year total of 2,658.
> 
> Nearly 2,000 of the drilling permits were approved on public lands administered by the Bureau of Land Management’s New Mexico office, followed by 843 in Wyoming, 285 in Montana and North Dakota, and 191 in Utah. In California, the Biden administration approved 187 permits — more than twice the 71 drilling permits Trump approved in that state in his first year._


Y'all gonna wear that link out...lol


----------



## surada

whitehall said:


> The fix has been in for the better part of a century. The media will refuse to criticize a democrat no matter what the implications are. Nobody listened to the oil people because democrats and the media united in support of so-called "green energy" even though it cannot supply enough energy now or in the foreseeable future. Rogue nations get rich on fossil fuel while democrats gain more and more power and the media ignores it until it is too late.


You sure aren't listening to oil people.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all gonna wear that link out...lol



Clearly not enough of you all have seen it since the lie that the Biden Admin hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit is still being parroted.


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Some of that gasoline and diesel is used domestically.  In total, petroleum imports from Canada make up 26% of US oil consumption


Do you know the difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Hutch Starskey said:


> Which is irrelevant to our own supply capacity.


We get 26%+ of our petroleum products from Canada.  That's pretty fucking relevant.

Besides, it put the "all that oil gets exported" lie to bed.  The Leftists have been telling that lie long enough.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> Clearly not enough of you all have seen it since the lie that the Biden Admin hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit is still being parroted.


You find ONE no-name source and all of a sudden Wapo, NYT and Bloomberg are lying...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Do you know the difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


Oh, please tell us.  Can't wait to hear this...lol


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> The XL only goes to the free trade zone. None of that refined product is sold in the US. You can fix that by shutting down the free trade zone.


You have ZERO clue what you are talking about.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Golfing Gator said:


> Clearly not enough of you all have seen it since the lie that the Biden Admin hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit is still being parroted.


meh.  Quality over quantity...


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You find ONE no-name source and all of a sudden Wapo, NYT and Bloomberg are lying...lol



WaPo says the same thing, I just do not normally use them to link to as they have a pay wall.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/01/27/oil-gas-leasing-biden-climate/
		


here are some more for you










						Biden Promised to Stop Oil Drilling on Public Lands. Is His Failure to Do So a Betrayal or a Smart Political Move? - Inside Climate News
					

As a candidate, President Joe Biden never embraced the strict curbs on fossil fuel development that progressives sought, like a ban on fracking. But his climate plan included a clear pledge to halt any further advance of the oil and gas industry on federal lands or offshore. “Banning new oil and...




					insideclimatenews.org


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> WaPo says the same thing, I just do not normally use them to link to as they have a pay wall.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/01/27/oil-gas-leasing-biden-climate/
> 
> 
> 
> here are some more for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden Promised to Stop Oil Drilling on Public Lands. Is His Failure to Do So a Betrayal or a Smart Political Move? - Inside Climate News
> 
> 
> As a candidate, President Joe Biden never embraced the strict curbs on fossil fuel development that progressives sought, like a ban on fracking. But his climate plan included a clear pledge to halt any further advance of the oil and gas industry on federal lands or offshore. “Banning new oil and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> insideclimatenews.org


This is what Wapo is saying...



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/02/28/biden-administration-wont-appeal-judges-ruling-revoking-gulf-mexico-drilling-leases/
		


Inside Climate News?  There's an unbiased source...lol


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> We get 26%+ of our petroleum products from Canada.  That's pretty fucking relevant.
> 
> Besides, it put the "all that oil gets exported" lie to bed.  The Leftists have been telling that lie long enough.


No we don’t get 26% of our petroleum products from Canada. 26% of the 830k b/ a day from keystone maybe. 
The US domestic crude production is around 12m b/day.


----------



## g5000

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.


Man, you really guzzled the piss!  Holy shit!










						US drilling approvals increase despite Biden climate pledge
					

BILLINGS, Mont. (AP) — Approvals for companies to drill for oil and gas on U.S. public lands are on pace this year to reach their highest level since George W. Bush was president, underscoring President Joe Biden’s reluctance to more forcefully curb petroleum production in the face of industry...




					apnews.com
				




*Approvals for companies to drill for oil and gas on U.S. public lands are on pace this year to reach their highest level since George W. Bush was president,*_ underscoring President Joe Biden’s reluctance to more forcefully curb petroleum production in the face of industry and Republican resistance._


Dollars to donuts you keep going back to your propagandists to keep refilling your cup of piss.  You DESERVE to be lied to.


----------



## g5000

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> This is what Wapo is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/02/28/biden-administration-wont-appeal-judges-ruling-revoking-gulf-mexico-drilling-leases/
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Climate News?  There's an unbiased source...lol


The Gulf of Mexico oil and gas lease is separate from all the drilling leases on U.S. public lands Biden has approved.  Biden has approved more public land drilling than Trump did.

Oil production has been steadily increasing ever since Biden took office.


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> The Gulf of Mexico oil and gas lease is separate from all the drilling leases on U.S. public lands Biden has approved.  Biden has approved more than Trump did.
> 
> Oil production has been steadily increasing ever since Biden took office.


free market economics is not studied by Trumpbots or Canadians, apparently.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

g5000 said:


> The Gulf of Mexico oil and gas lease is separate from all the drilling leases on U.S. public lands Biden has approved.  Biden has approved more than Trump did.
> 
> Oil production has been steadily increasing ever since Biden took office.


The leases in the GOM are included in the domestic production numbers...lol


----------



## g5000

bendog said:


> free market economics is not studied by Trumpbots or Canadians, apparently.


Nope.

They are confused as to why the "lamestream media" won't echo their bullshit propaganda.


----------



## g5000

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> The leases in the GOM are included in the domestic production numbers...lol


Nope.  Domestic production numbers reflect ACTUAL oil which has been produced.

You are making a fool of yourself.


U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) - Qb​


You can see in that link that during Trump's term, US monthly oil production peaked in December 2019 at 400,219,000 barrels.

That was just before the Covid pandemic.

The decline in production continued for over a year. It dropped for the rest of Trump's term and into the first month of Biden's term where it bottomed out at 273,646,000 barrels in February 2021.

As I just showed all of you, upon taking office, Biden increased leases for drilling to the highest level since Dubya. Higher than Obama or Trump.

Since then, US monthly oil production has increased to 352,597,000 barrels for November, which is the latest figure available.

That is a 28 percent increase in production from the low.

So take off those blinders, willfully blind monkeys.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

g5000 said:


> Man, you really guzzled the piss!  Holy shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US drilling approvals increase despite Biden climate pledge
> 
> 
> BILLINGS, Mont. (AP) — Approvals for companies to drill for oil and gas on U.S. public lands are on pace this year to reach their highest level since George W. Bush was president, underscoring President Joe Biden’s reluctance to more forcefully curb petroleum production in the face of industry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Approvals for companies to drill for oil and gas on U.S. public lands are on pace this year to reach their highest level since George W. Bush was president,*_ underscoring President Joe Biden’s reluctance to more forcefully curb petroleum production in the face of industry and Republican resistance._
> 
> 
> Dollars to donuts you keep going back to your propagandists to keep refilling your cup of piss.  You DESERVE to be lied to.


----------



## Dragonlady

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



A guy who dug ditches for the pipeline says it shouldn't be cancelled.  Wow!  I'm shocked, shocked, I tell you!!!


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

g5000 said:


> Nope.  Domestic production numbers reflect ACTUAL oil which has been produced.
> 
> You are making a fool of yourself.
> 
> U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) - Qb​
> 
> 
> You can see in that link that during Trump's term, US monthly oil production peaked in December 2019 at 400,219,000 barrels.
> 
> That was just before the Covid pandemic.
> 
> The decline in production continued for over a year. It dropped for the rest of Trump's term and into the first month of Biden's term where it bottomed out at 273,646,000 barrels in February 2021.
> 
> As I just showed all of you, upon taking office, Biden increased leases for drilling to the highest level since Dubya. Higher than Obama or Trump.
> 
> Since then, US monthly oil production has increased to 352,597,000 barrels for November, which is the latest figure available.
> 
> That is a 28 percent increase in production from the low.
> 
> So take off those blinders, willfully blind monkeys.


And before oil can be produced, a well has to be drilled.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Dragonlady said:


> A guy who dug ditches for the pipeline says it shouldn't be cancelled.  Wow!  I'm shocked, shocked, I tell you!!!



Not as shocked as I am comrade.


----------



## g5000

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> And before oil can be produced, a well has to be drilled.


Very good!  And before gas has to be produced, it has to be refined.  And before the sun can come up, the world has to rotate.

Stop making a damn fool of yourself.


----------



## bendog

g5000 said:


> Very good!  And before gas has to be produced, it has to be refined.  And before the sun can come up, the world has to rotate.
> 
> Stop making a damn fool of yourself.


Biden's admin has issued more leases than any prev admin.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> This is what Wapo is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/02/28/biden-administration-wont-appeal-judges-ruling-revoking-gulf-mexico-drilling-leases/
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Climate News?  There's an unbiased source...lol



You are correct, Inside Climate News is a biased source, a source normally biased towards Biden, yet they are attacking him due to all the leases given out.  That should tell you something.

Also, your WaPo story is about what is happening on 2022, the comment was not that not a single lease had been given out by the Biden Admin since they took over.  This has been proven false


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

g5000 said:


> Very good!  And before gas has to be produced, it has to be refined.  And before the sun can come up, the world has to rotate.
> 
> Stop making a damn fool of yourself.


You all are the ones looking foolish.  Stop kissing Creepy Joe's ass and be a real American for a fucking change.


----------



## Augustine_

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


That worker's a fucking idiot.  The fraction of a percent that the pipeline would have added to the daily production of oil in the world would be completely insignificant in its effect on the price of anything.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> You are correct, Inside Climate News is a biased source, a source normally biased towards Biden, yet they are attacking him due to all the leases given out.  That should tell you something.
> 
> Also, your WaPo story is about what is happening on 2022, the comment was not that not a single lease had been given out by the Biden Admin since they took over.  This has been proven false


Biden halted more oil production than he ramped up.  With the price at the pump, it's time to stop blaming Russia and Trump and start drilling our own oil.


----------



## bendog

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden halted more oil production than he ramped up.  With the price at the pump, it's time to stop blaming Russia and Trump and start drilling our own oil.


Specifically, what oil was being produced that Biden shut down.  Specifically, with links.  Please.


----------



## jknowgood

dudmuck said:


> gas was down because of covid, not because of the president


The price of gas started to come down the day after the election.


----------



## imawhosure

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> This is what Wapo is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/02/28/biden-administration-wont-appeal-judges-ruling-revoking-gulf-mexico-drilling-leases/
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Climate News?  There's an unbiased source...lol





Bobob said:


> What energy independence? You pay the price determined by the international oil marketplace, not what the President determines, yes? We drill, we sell to other countries, we charge accordingly, and you pay the going rate, because our government has bills to pay. Energy independence is not due to pumping oil. It can only happen if we get away from oil and find other energy resources. As long as we depend on oil, we will never become energy independent. Right now we need to drill, frack, nuclear, green--all of it until we are free of oil.
> This attack by Russia only underscores that view.





jknowgood said:


> It would put  more oil in the supply chain. Oil prices went up as soon as Biden stopped it.





dudmuck said:


>





Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all gonna wear that link out...lol





surada said:


> You sure aren't listening to oil people.



Here is the deal folks, and just like  GEEEEE 5000, I am going to ask you to thank me!

Do we know who Gina Mcarthy is?  Did you say nope?  Well, she is now in the Biden Administration as some climate change czar.  So what you say?

Know where she came from?  No!  She came from the NRDC, the enviro wackos who have been trying to shut Keystone XL since they asked Obama for the permit to build it.  So what you say?

Well, guess who funds the NRDC, the group that was led by Mz Mcarthy, and one of the biggest contributing influences on keeping Keystone in moth balls, and are also working feverishly to prevent expansion of ALL pipelines in the USA?

Well, actually, there are many, many contributors, but 2 of the biggest are........wait for it.........Tom Steyer, and really wait for it............the Chinese!  In fact, the charming and delightful NRDC has a main hub office in Beijing. Hmmmmm, Pootys pals, well call me surprised!  And remember, the head of this organization now resides as a White House, non elected advisor.

Look at their mission statement!  And then, remember WHO is funding them!  Also remember what BILLIONAIRE Tom Steyer said when running for President this last cycle.  Seems he got his way, even though he didn't win.

So the next time these Leftists tell you, it wasn't us, it is all the market, we had nothing to do with it, remember those names, and the influence they are projecting in Washington DC.  And once you look at their website and see what they intend to stop, and the leader of this NRDC is now a Biden advisor, or for all I know, may be in his cabinet, just shudder.  You are being gaslighted by the Leftists as best they can, hoping against hope that they won't lose so much of congress, they can keep you UNDER CONTROL for an extra 2 years.  You going to let them!

Now thank me very much!


----------



## surada

U.S. oil industry prepares to boost production — but with a giant warning
					

A jump in gasoline prices above $4 has oil companies eyeing crude oil output hikes, but pain at the pump will linger as shaky oil markets shun Russian cargoes.




					www.politico.com


----------



## ColonelAngus

Make no mistake, this is not a bug in the Biden admin policy…..it is a feature.


----------



## BlindBoo

Resnic said:


> And they are right.
> 
> Anyone with even a decent memory remembers 2020 when utilities were reasonable and pump prices were quite low.
> 
> Then suddenly in 2021 they started to take a upturn after Biden undid everything trump had done and it's steadily gotten more expensive since then


You mean when Covid struck the prices went down.  During our peak production, when we claimed energy independence, prices were near 3 dollars a gallon.



			U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)


----------



## g5000

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You all are the ones looking foolish.  Stop kissing Creepy Joe's ass and be a real American for a fucking change.


Like all tards, when confronted with indisputable facts, you reply, "Nuh-uh!"

And then revert back to your I-blame-Biden default like good little willfully blind monkeys.

Sad.


----------



## g5000

imawhosure said:


> Here is the deal folks, and just like  GEEEEE 5000, I am going to ask you to thank me!
> 
> Do we know who Gina Mcarthy is?  Did you say nope?  Well, she is now in the Biden Administration as some climate change czar.  So what you say?
> 
> Know where she came from?  No!  She came from the NRDC, the enviro wackos who have been trying to shut Keystone XL since they asked Obama for the permit to build it.  So what you say?
> 
> Well, guess who funds the NRDC, the group that was led by Mz Mcarthy, and one of the biggest contributing influences on keeping Keystone in moth balls, and are also working feverishly to prevent expansion of ALL pipelines in the USA?
> 
> Well, actually, there are many, many contributors, but 2 of the biggest are........wait for it.........Tom Steyer, and really wait for it............the Chinese!  In fact, the charming and delightful NRDC has a main hub office in Beijing. Hmmmmm, Pootys pals, well call me surprised!  And remember, the head of this organization now resides as a White House, non elected advisor.
> 
> Look at their mission statement!  And then, remember WHO is funding them!  Also remember what BILLIONAIRE Tom Steyer said when running for President this last cycle.  Seems he got his way, even though he didn't win.
> 
> So the next time these Leftists tell you, it wasn't us, it is all the market, we had nothing to do with it, remember those names, and the influence they are projecting in Washington DC.  And once you look at their website and see what they intend to stop, and the leader of this NRDC is now a Biden advisor, or for all I know, may be in his cabinet, just shudder.  You are being gaslighted by the Leftists as best they can, hoping against hope that they won't lose so much of congress, they can keep you UNDER CONTROL for an extra 2 years.  You going to let them!
> 
> Now thank me very much!


And what active production which was in place under Trump was shut down by Biden?

Thanks ahead of time.

I'll answer for you: None.

You're welcome.


----------



## surada

BlindBoo said:


> You mean when Covid struck the prices went down.  During our peak production, when we claimed energy independence, prices were near 3 dollars a gallon.
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)


The US is now producing 11.6 million bpd and expects to add another million barrels by the end of the year.


----------



## BULLDOG

jknowgood said:


> It would put  more oil in the supply chain. Oil prices went up as soon as Biden stopped it.


Of course it did. There was a perceived shortage. Not a real shortage, but people thought there might be one, and that was good enough. Just like that tanker in Alaska several years back. One shipload of spilled oil didn't cause a shortage, but all oil companies raised their prices. Even the ones that didn't spill a drop.


----------



## surada

g5000 said:


> And what active production which was in place under Trump was shut down by Biden?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.
> 
> I'll answer for you: None.
> 
> You're welcome.


That's true. Biden didn't cut production while Trump was president. Covid did that.


----------



## BluesLegend

The oil industry warned Dems in congress 11 years ago, here's proof!


----------



## surada

BULLDOG said:


> Of course it did. There was a perceived shortage. Not a real shortage, but people thought there might be one, and that was good enough. Just like that tanker in Alaska several years back. One shipload of spilled oil didn't cause a shortage, but all oil companies raised their prices. Even the ones that didn't spill a drop.


Oil companies do just in time inventory. They don't store oil.


----------



## surada

BluesLegend said:


> The oil industry warned Dems in congress 11 years ago, here's proof!


You think Waters knows the oil industry?


----------



## BlindBoo

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden halted more oil production than he ramped up.  With the price at the pump, it's time to stop blaming Russia and Trump and start drilling our own oil.


Hahaha.  The Oil Patch reduced production under Trump because of the slowdown in demand due to the pandemic not anything Trump did.  They are increasing production as fast as they can.  Nothing Biden has done has impleaded that effort.  Barring some natural catastrophic they will go past the previous peak in production some time next year.


----------



## BULLDOG

surada said:


> Oil companies do just in time inventory. They don't store oil.


They don't store as much as they might, but the Exxon Valdeze didn't spill enough to slow production. I know people who worked at the Beaumont refinery (below) and they never slowed down.


----------



## surada

BULLDOG said:


> They don't store as much as they might, but the Exxon Valdeze didn't spill enough to slow production. I know people who worked at the Beaumont refinery (below) and they never slowed down.
> View attachment 613076


Right.





BULLDOG said:


> They don't store as much as they might, but the Exxon Valdeze didn't spill enough to slow production. I know people who worked at the Beaumont refinery (below) and they never slowed down.
> View attachment 613076


Storing oil above ground drives the price up. Valdez was a spill not a war.


----------



## Moonglow

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


We don't have a fuel crisis, we do have people who set the price of oil they are called capitalists.


----------



## imawhosure

g5000 said:


> And what active production which was in place under Trump was shut down by Biden?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.
> 
> I'll answer for you: None.
> 
> You're welcome.




Hmmmm, good question!  Well, let us see, 2019 we produced 12.29 million barrels of oil a day.  In 2021, we produced 11.18.  Look it up yourself if you don't believe me.

Your welcome in advance-)

And oh by the way, that would more than make up for what we import from Russia per day, today.  Anything else I can educate you on, just let me know.


----------



## jc456

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You just made that up, didn't you?


he had to.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The ignorance of this post is shocking.


Are you claiming the Keystone pipeline doesn't exist??


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

imawhosure said:


> Hmmmm, good question!  Well, let us see, 2019 we produced 12.29 million barrels of oil a day.  In 2021, we produced 11.18.  Look it up yourself if you don't believe me.
> 
> Your welcome in advance-)
> 
> And oh by the way, that would more than make up for what we import from Russia per day, today.  Anything else I can educate you on, just let me know.


What happened in 2020?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

shockedcanadian said:


> "While Trump was president" not because of Trump, but because of the Supreme Court.
> 
> Now the West has  to grovel at the feet of Mullahs and Saudis for help.  Well done.


so Biden didn't shut down the pipeline?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden halted more oil production than he ramped up.  With the price at the pump, it's time to stop blaming Russia and Trump and start drilling our own oil.



Biden has neither halted production nor ramped it up as he is the President of the US, not the CEO of Exxon or Shell. 

Let me post this for you once again....

The US is about 1.9 million BPD above the 2020 COVID low and about 1.5 million BPD behind the pre COVID high in Feb of 2020.

At the current rate of growth for US oil production we will be above that 2020 high by Nov or Dec of this year. The US oil companies are also saying they will increase it even faster so we might top the 2020 high sooner than that


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

dudmuck said:


>


This is why there is not talking sense to you idiots.  

We are at least 50 years away from getting off fossil fuels.  EVs only shift energy to oil power plants AND YOU MOTHERFUCKERS WON'T LET US BUILD NUCLEAR.   Solar SUCKs.  Wind IS EVEN MORE SUCKY.


----------



## Golfing Gator

imawhosure said:


> Well, actually, there are many, many contributors, but 2 of the biggest are........wait for it.........Tom Steyer, and really wait for it............the Chinese!



why would the Chinese be against the Keystone XL since they own a controlling interest in the tar sands the oil the XL would be pumping comes from


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Who killed it and who tried to speed it up?
> 
> Waste of oxygen.


The thing that killed keystone XL was the damned lies about 40,000 new jobs. Americans don't like being played for fools.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Hutch Starskey said:


> What is the final destination of the keystone pipeline in the gulf region?
> Those two refineries export nearly 70% of their refined products.


From an infrastructure perspective, logistically or operationally, what would prevent the pipeline and supporting infrastructure -both current and future- be modified or restructured for US purchase and consumption?

A pipeline is significant and it’s mere presence and potential can have an economic impact on energy markets.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

LeftofLeft said:


> From an infrastructure perspective, logistically or operationally, what would prevent the pipeline and supporting infrastructure -both current and future- be modified or restructured for US purchase and consumption?
> 
> A pipeline is significant and it’s mere presence and potential can have an economic impact on energy markets.


So you are in favor of infrastructure projects as long as it conforms with right-wing sloganeering?


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> From an infrastructure perspective, logistically or operationally, what would prevent the pipeline and supporting infrastructure -both current and future- be modified or restructured for US purchase and consumption?
> 
> A pipeline is significant and it’s mere presence and potential can have an economic impact on energy markets.


What supporting infrastructure? Pipelines are monitored in real time for pressure and flow rate from a central computer. That's a half dozen jobs to cover all shifts.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

surada said:


> What supporting infrastructure? Pipelines are monitored in real time for pressure and flow rate from a central computer. That's a half dozen jobs to cover all shifts.


These folks should be more upset at technology and automation than they are at Sleepy Joe


----------



## surada

Biff_Poindexter said:


> These folks should be more upset at technology and automation than they are at Sleepy Joe


TransCanada told them the keystone XL would create 40,000 jobs. So idiotic.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Here is an objective view on Keystone from an analyst writer whose views on climate change are aligned with the Biden Administration:









						Why Approving Keystone XL Was A No-Brainer
					

Approving the Keystone XL pipeline should have been a no-brainer. Today I consider four scenarios to demonstrate why.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Bobob

imawhosure said:


> Here is the deal folks, and just like  GEEEEE 5000, I am going to ask you to thank me!
> 
> Do we know who Gina Mcarthy is?  Did you say nope?  Well, she is now in the Biden Administration as some climate change czar.  So what you say?
> 
> Know where she came from?  No!  She came from the NRDC, the enviro wackos who have been trying to shut Keystone XL since they asked Obama for the permit to build it.  So what you say?
> 
> Well, guess who funds the NRDC, the group that was led by Mz Mcarthy, and one of the biggest contributing influences on keeping Keystone in moth balls, and are also working feverishly to prevent expansion of ALL pipelines in the USA?
> 
> Well, actually, there are many, many contributors, but 2 of the biggest are........wait for it.........Tom Steyer, and really wait for it............the Chinese!  In fact, the charming and delightful NRDC has a main hub office in Beijing. Hmmmmm, Pootys pals, well call me surprised!  And remember, the head of this organization now resides as a White House, non elected advisor.
> 
> Look at their mission statement!  And then, remember WHO is funding them!  Also remember what BILLIONAIRE Tom Steyer said when running for President this last cycle.  Seems he got his way, even though he didn't win.
> 
> So the next time these Leftists tell you, it wasn't us, it is all the market, we had nothing to do with it, remember those names, and the influence they are projecting in Washington DC.  And once you look at their website and see what they intend to stop, and the leader of this NRDC is now a Biden advisor, or for all I know, may be in his cabinet, just shudder.  You are being gaslighted by the Leftists as best they can, hoping against hope that they won't lose so much of congress, they can keep you UNDER CONTROL for an extra 2 years.  You going to let them!
> 
> Now thank me very much!


Nonsense. So, it would put more oil in the pipeline, and we would still be energy dependent.
And what pipeline? Not ours, for sure since the stuff from that pipeline was going elsewhere.
We need change, folks.


----------



## imawhosure

Bobob said:


> Nonsense. So, it would put more oil in the pipeline, and we would still be energy dependent.
> And what pipeline? Not ours, for sure since the stuff from that pipeline was going elsewhere.
> We need change, folks.




Yep, we sure do, and as soon as logic sets in and you realize that no matter where MORE goes in the world, it lowers the price on the world market.

But that is ok.  As soon as you figure out how to make renewables cheaper than fossil fuels if we drill our own oil, we are all in.  Until that time, quit trying to push prices up for fuel to make your overpriced junk more acceptable.  American people don't like it, and in November, you won't have to believe me, you will see it for yourself.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> What supporting infrastructure? Pipelines are monitored in real time for pressure and flow rate from a central computer. That's a half dozen jobs to cover all shifts.


I’m talking more refineries, transport, production capacity. How and why could a completed keystone pipeline or other new pipeline be of no benefit to US? I am asking from a capacity and operational perspective. The Canadian tar sands are not infinite… I get that.


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> I’m talking more refineries, transport, production capacity. How and why could a completed keystone pipeline or other new pipeline be of no benefit to US? I am asking from a capacity and operational perspective. The Canadian tar sands are not infinite… I get that.


Because the pipeline goes directly to the free trade zone to be refined and exported. That's the only way to make a profit on this tarsands crap.


----------



## TeeDub

surada said:


> Why doesn't Canada build their pipeline across Canada to the Atlantic or Pacific?


They are now, west thru the Rockies and straight to China. Libatards are fucked in their heads.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Because the pipeline goes directly to the free trade zone to be refined and exported. That's the only way to make a profit on this tarsands crap.


link?

Because my info says the opposite.


----------



## surada

shockedcanadian said:


> Seems there is plenty of disagreement.
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure
> 
> 
> The Canadian effort to sway President Biden to license for the Keystone XL pipeline has failed, leaving TransCanada (TC) Energy to formally scrap the contentious $9 billion project. This represents an enormous win for geopolitical rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


You don't know anything about the keystone XL.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> You don't know anything about the keystone XL.


You obviously know less.


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> link?
> 
> Because my info says the opposite.


For God's sake, nothing has changed in ten years. You're insufferable. You don't have any info. XL means it's an export pipeline.


----------



## TeeDub

surada said:


> Every one in the oil business has known for 10 years that keystone XL is a boondoggle. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers. This only benefits TransCanada, the Chinese and Alberta at our expense.


Tell that to Valero the company that retro fitted refineries to handle the tar sands and also Canada who is suing the U.S. now for the money they have spent on equipment and labor.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> Because the pipeline goes directly to the free trade zone to be refined and exported. That's the only way to make a profit on this tarsands crap.


Ok. Is that an infrastructure issue or contractural issue? Are saying that no energy venture(s) or consortium would have any economic interest or incentive in a completed Keystone pipeline whatsoever?

The Biden Administration is in a bind. Keystone for what little it could contribute or impact, could have been killed without political or economic fallout had the Administration not also went after federal leases, ANWAR, and continental shelf drilling.


----------



## TeeDub

Faun said:


> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


What bullshit are you reading? He sold leases but has not approved drilling on them YET and cancelled one in the Gulf of Mexico that was set to drill. This is the same BS Obama pulled, I find it hard to believe Joe was paying attention to continue it. Remember when BO tried to stop Keystone, it was to Warren Buffet's benefit, he owns the railway that ships the oil, is that how Obama got rich? To top it off President Potato Head screamed, under my watch the US produced more oil than Trump in his first year, he neglected to say the last three years of Trump, we pumped more than 300 million barrels more than in Joe's first year!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> For God's sake, nothing has changed in ten years. You're insufferable. You don't have any info. XL means it's an export pipeline.


That's not a link.


----------



## surada

Do Republicans Realize That Keystone Pipeline Won’t Bring Gas to U.S.?
					

Those who label Obama the anti-oil president forget that TransCanada never meant to bring gas to the U.S.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> Ok. Is that an infrastructure issue or contractural issue? Are saying that no energy venture(s) or consortium would have any economic interest or incentive in a completed Keystone pipeline whatsoever?
> 
> The Biden Administration is in a bind. Keystone for what little it could contribute or impact, could have been killed without political or economic fallout had the Administration not also went after federal leases, ANWAR, and continental shelf drilling.











						Do Republicans Realize That Keystone Pipeline Won’t Bring Gas to U.S.?
					

Those who label Obama the anti-oil president forget that TransCanada never meant to bring gas to the U.S.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Hutch Starskey

LeftofLeft said:


> From an infrastructure perspective, logistically or operationally, what would prevent the pipeline and supporting infrastructure -both current and future- be modified or restructured for US purchase and consumption?
> 
> A pipeline is significant and it’s mere presence and potential can have an economic impact on energy markets.


We have more capacity unused in our current domestic production than the keystone even with the XL addition would provide. Tar sand is the dirtiest, most expensive to process and yields the least gasoline per barrel. It’s literally the worst. Not to mention, the US doesn’t own the crude and have no say as to whom it’s sold.



			https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5882313


----------



## surada

surada said:


> Tarsands refined on the
> Tarsands refined at the free trade zone on the Gulf Coast will be sold overseas. None of it will be sold in the US.


All keystone XL tarsands were destined for the free trade zone and Asia.


----------



## Bobob

imawhosure said:


> Yep, we sure do, and as soon as logic sets in and you realize that no matter where MORE goes in the world, it lowers the price on the world market.
> 
> But that is ok.  As soon as you figure out how to make renewables cheaper than fossil fuels if we drill our own oil, we are all in.  Until that time, quit trying to push prices up for fuel to make your overpriced junk more acceptable.  American people don't like it, and in November, you won't have to believe me, you will see it for yourself.


We are not drilling our own oil for us. When an oil rich country decides to reduce its output to control the price, guess what? Using logic, I am certain that you can understand that often it is not how much oil, but who controls it. We do not and the international marketplace controls the prices. The November thing may only tell us more about how uneducated, stupid, and illogical people think.


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> Here is an objective view on Keystone from an analyst writer whose views on climate change are aligned with the Biden Administration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Approving Keystone XL Was A No-Brainer
> 
> 
> Approving the Keystone XL pipeline should have been a no-brainer. Today I consider four scenarios to demonstrate why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


He doesn't know anything about the keystone XL.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Do Republicans Realize That Keystone Pipeline Won’t Bring Gas to U.S.?
> 
> 
> Those who label Obama the anti-oil president forget that TransCanada never meant to bring gas to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com


This is where you have failed to read between the lines:

_The easy caricature is not true, and it’s not the whole story, says Rep. Ed Markey, the ranking Democrat on the House Natural Resources Committee. Markey agrees it would be “a very good thing if the U.S. could be reliant on North American-produced oil,” but that’s not what the Canadians intend, he says. *Keystone oil is headed for Port Arthur, Texas*—a foreign-trade zone that allows tax-free transactions—and then on to Asia, not the U.S. This is an important point that is rarely made. “That foreign-trade zone is what made me suspicious of what the real agenda was for this oil,” says Markey._

Yes, Port Arthur is a tax-free zone, and the dishonest writer frames it with the assumption that *ALL* of that oil will be exported.

WRONG

You know what else is in Port Arthur?  I bet you don't and the LYING ASS writer of that article fools you into ignoring it.

Motiva Refinery-- THE BIGGEST REFINERY IN NORTH AMERICA

You are a fool and you have been fooled by a dishonest communist POS.

But that is exactly what I thought.

Fake green energy lobby is getting all sorts of tax breaks but they don't want "big oil" to get the same.


----------



## Bobob

TeeDub said:


> What bullshit are you reading? He sold leases but has not approved drilling on them YET and cancelled one in the Gulf of Mexico that was set to drill. This is the same BS Obama pulled, I find it hard to believe Joe was paying attention to continue it. Remember when BO tried to stop Keystone, it was to Warren Buffet's benefit, he owns the railway that ships the oil, is that how Obama got rich? To top it off President Potato Head screamed, under my watch the US produced more oil than Trump in his first year, he neglected to say the last three years of Trump, we pumped more than 300 million barrels more than in Joe's first year!


What kind of bullshit are you listening to?


2 days ago



Have Biden Administration Policies Reduced U.S. Oil Production?


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> This is where you have failed to read between the lines:
> 
> _The easy caricature is not true, and it’s not the whole story, says Rep. Ed Markey, the ranking Democrat on the House Natural Resources Committee. Markey agrees it would be “a very good thing if the U.S. could be reliant on North American-produced oil,” but that’s not what the Canadians intend, he says. *Keystone oil is headed for Port Arthur, Texas*—a foreign-trade zone that allows tax-free transactions—and then on to Asia, not the U.S. This is an important point that is rarely made. “That foreign-trade zone is what made me suspicious of what the real agenda was for this oil,” says Markey._
> 
> Yes, Port Arthur is a tax-free zone, and the dishonest writer frames it with the assumption that *ALL* of that oil will be exported.
> 
> WRONG
> 
> You know what else is in Port Arthur?  I bet you don't and the LYING ASS writer of that article fools you into ignoring it.
> 
> Motiva Refinery-- THE BIGGEST REFINERY IN NORTH AMERICA
> 
> You are a fool and you have been fooled by a dishonest communist POS.
> 
> But that is exactly what I thought.
> 
> Fake green energy lobby is getting all sorts of tax breaks but they don't want "big oil" to get the same.


They can't give away tarsands. That sludge sells for $29 a barrel. The Canadians want to take advantage of the free trade zone ( no taxes) and sell the refined product to Asia. That's the only way they can make money on that crap. Do you know the difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


----------



## surada

Bobob said:


> What kind of bullshit are you listening to?
> 
> 
> 2 days ago
> View attachment 613137
> 
> View attachment 613138
> Have Biden Administration Policies Reduced U.S. Oil Production?


Drilling rights go with the leases, you moron.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> They can't give away tarsands. That sludge sells for $29 a barrel. The Canadians want to take advantage of the free trade zone ( no taxes) and sell the refined product to Asia. That's the only way they can make money on that crap. Do you know the difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


Yes.

Do you know that Motiva, the old Texaco Refinery, is the largest in North America and has the capacity to refine that "crap" for cheap, resulting in more fuel supplies, and lower U.S. gas prices. 

You know that exporting gasoline is completely impractical, right?  It pretty much stays in the country in which it was refined.  You know that, Right?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> They can't give away tarsands. That sludge sells for $29 a barrel. The Canadians want to take advantage of the free trade zone ( no taxes) and sell the refined product to Asia. That's the only way they can make money on that crap. Do you know the difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


Here is further reading on tarsands and the gulf coast refineries:









						In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
					

Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




_Motiva - a joint venture between Royal Dutch Shell PLC and state-owned Saudi Aramco - is doubling its refining capacity to 600,000 barrels a day. The site will also add a coker so it can process the heavy grades of crude, such as bitumen from Canada's oil sands, that make up a growing share of the world's oil supply._


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Yes.
> 
> Do you know that Motiva, the old Texaco Refinery, is the largest in North America and has the capacity to refine that "crap" for cheap, resulting in more fuel supplies, and lower U.S. gas prices.
> 
> You know that exporting gasoline is completely impractical, right?  It pretty much stays in the country in which it was refined.  You know that, Right?


The only way they can make money on tarsands is selling the refined products to Asia. Just remember that tarsands are not the same as Canadian crude oil


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Here is further reading on tarsands and the gulf coast refineries:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
> 
> 
> Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theglobeandmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Motiva - a joint venture between Royal Dutch Shell PLC and state-owned Saudi Aramco - is doubling its refining capacity to 600,000 barrels a day. The site will also add a coker so it can process the heavy grades of crude, such as bitumen from Canada's oil sands, that make up a growing share of the world's oil supply._


Motiva is just owned by the Saudis now.


----------



## busybee01

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



The oil that would have been transported by Keystone is extremely corrosive. There would have been a larger number of leaks than normal oil. This was a ticking environmental time bomb. Also ranchers, native Americans and local businesses opposed it because of this.  Biden made the right decision. 

Again why have the oil companies re-opened all the rigs that were in operation pre-pandemic? To keep supply down.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> The only way they can make money on tarsands is selling the refined products to Asia. Just remember that tarsands are not the same as Canadian crude oil


Then, why did Motiva and the other Texas refineries upgrade with cokers to handle it?

You've been duped.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So you are in favor of infrastructure projects as long as it conforms with right-wing sloganeering?


I’m not in favor of infrastructure projects that are in name only to reward political cronies.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Motiva is just owned by the Saudis now.


And Shell (I think they are Swiss), but the fuel they produce is domestic only, which increases the U.S. gas supply, DRIVING DOWN THE COST.

But, that's not the point.  You commies want it to be too expensive so you can peddle your shitty "green" energy and make us all live like squirrels.


----------



## LeftofLeft

Hutch Starskey said:


> We have more capacity unused in our current domestic production than the keystone even with the XL addition would provide. Tar sand is the dirtiest, most expensive to process and yields the least gasoline per barrel. It’s literally the worst. Not to mention, the US doesn’t own the crude and have no say as to whom it’s sold.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/amp/1.5882313


I’d rather find a way to tap into that vs. the current situation we are in which is extreme dependence on foreign oil, inclusive of hostile nations.


----------



## surada

busybee01 said:


> The oil that would have been transported by Keystone is extremely corrosive. There would have been a larger number of leaks than normal oil. This was a ticking environmental time bomb. Also ranchers, native Americans and local businesses opposed it because of this.  Biden made the right decision.
> 
> Again why have the oil companies re-opened all the rigs that were in operation pre-pandemic? To keep supply down.


Tarsands is mined. It's the consistency of fudge and has to be diluted with light, sweet crude to get it to flow through a pipeline.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> Do Republicans Realize That Keystone Pipeline Won’t Bring Gas to U.S.?
> 
> 
> Those who label Obama the anti-oil president forget that TransCanada never meant to bring gas to the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com


This is a policy article; or as I said earlier, one based on contract.


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> And Shell (I think they are Swiss), but the fuel they produce is domestic only, which increases the U.S. gas supply, DRIVING DOWN THE COST.
> 
> But, that's not the point.  You commies want it to be too expensive so you can peddle your shitty "green" energy and make us all live like squirrels.


Shell oil is a US company.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Shell oil is a US company.


Wholly owned by Shell plc (British)


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Wholly owned by Shell plc (British)











						Shell US - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Well he is a liar.

Get your info  from the global experts. The entire world is paying  higher prices. If you stepped outside the low information bubble and blamed that on Biden, you would get laughed out of the room.

Go check.


----------



## TeeDub

Bobob said:


> What kind of bullshit are you listening to?
> 
> 2 days ago
> View attachment 613137
> View attachment 613138
> Have Biden Administration Policies Reduced U.S. Oil Production?


Newsweek? That rag sold for 50 cents and Psaki is full of shit, Joe doubled the royalties to the fed from the oil.


----------



## Stormy Daniels

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



Why they hell should anyone care about a former pipeline worker's opinion.  I mean, they didn't even build that....


----------



## Bobob

TeeDub said:


> Newsweek? That rag sold for 50 cents and Psaki is full of shit, Joe doubled the royalties to the fed from the oil.


And the frost is on the punkin and you believe in the tooth fairy. There are more articles on this very subject, cupcake. Tump is conning y'all. It is ok to acknowledge the truth and not just watch that a-hole Tuckums.


----------



## Bobob

Stormy Daniels said:


> Why they hell should anyone care about a former pipeline worker's opinion.  I mean, they didn't even build that....


Thanx, Stormy. I think I love you. Can I have sloppy seconds after tump?


----------



## Stormy Daniels

Bobob said:


> Thanx, Stormy. I think I love you. Can I have sloppy seconds after tump?



Bitch, you can't afford me.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Shell US - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


_is the United States-based wholly owned subsidiary of Shell plc,_


----------



## surada

Stormy Daniels said:


> Why they hell should anyone care about a former pipeline worker's opinion.  I mean, they didn't even build that....


He's a pipefitter.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

surada said:


> He's a pipefitter.


* who is looking for work


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> Biden has neither halted production nor ramped it up as he is the President of the US, not the CEO of Exxon or Shell.
> 
> Let me post this for you once again....
> 
> The US is about 1.9 million BPD above the 2020 COVID low and about 1.5 million BPD behind the pre COVID high in Feb of 2020.
> 
> At the current rate of growth for US oil production we will be above that 2020 high by Nov or Dec of this year. The US oil companies are also saying they will increase it even faster so we might top the 2020 high sooner than that


Biden has done more to hurt production than to help it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

g5000 said:


> Like all tards, when confronted with indisputable facts, you reply, "Nuh-uh!"
> 
> And then revert back to your I-blame-Biden default like good little willfully blind monkeys.
> 
> Sad.


It's because of Biden's energy policy that we find ourselves where we are.  Live with it.


----------



## surada

Bobob said:


> We are not drilling our own oil for us. When an oil rich country decides to reduce its output to control the price, guess what? Using logic, I am certain that you can understand that often it is not how much oil, but who controls it. We do not and the international marketplace controls the prices. The November thing may only tell us more about how uneducated, stupid, and illogical people think.


US production is back to 11.6 million bpd. US oil is always a dollar more than OPEC.


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden has done more to hurt production than to help it.


That's why the US has increased production to 11.6 million bpd.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden has done more to hurt production than to help it.



one more thing he has failed at, since production is growing a very good clip


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> US production is back to 11.6 million bpd. US oil is always a dollar more than OPEC.


Imagine how much supply of gasoline we would have if XL were approved.

Are you ready to admit that you were completely wrong about Texas/Gulf Coast refineries gearing up to handle the sand production you said was worthless?  FROM THE XL PIPELINE???


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> That's why the US has increased production to 11.6 million bpd.


No it isn't...lol.  That's in spite of Biden, not because of Biden.

BTW, we're still waiting your post about tar sand oil.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Imagine how much supply of gasoline we would have if XL were approved.


Imagine is exactly right, because you are living in fantasyland.

The Keystone pipeline is designed to make it easieer for chinese/Canadian owned oil to be sold to other countries.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> one more thing he has failed at, since production is growing a very good clip


You folks just don't get it...lol









						U.S. Oil Production Won't Come Back to Pre-Covid High Until 2023, Analyst Says
					

Even as crude prices hurtle toward $100 a barrel, U.S. oil output won’t be able to reach its pre-pandemic high until later next year as inflation and production logjams present obstacles to the industry’s recovery.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Imagine is exactly right, because you are living in fantasyland.
> 
> The Keystone pipeline is designed to make it easieer for chinese/Canadian owned oil to be sold to other countries.


You're about 2 pages too late.

I already DESTROYED that bullshit "argument" with 2009 articles and Surada's own fucking link.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Imagine is exactly right, because you are living in fantasyland.
> 
> The Keystone pipeline is designed to make it easieer for chinese/Canadian owned oil to be sold to other countries.


Not all of it.  25%, or more is used domestically.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> You're about 2 pages too late.
> 
> I already DESTROYED that bullshit "argument" with 2009 articles and Surada's own fucking link.


Nah, you posted articles you never read that don't say what you think they say.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, you posted articles you never read that don't say what you think they say.


Really?

Show me where I am wrong -- From my links, or SHUT YOUR IGNORANT KUUUNT MOUTH


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Really?
> 
> Show me where I am wrong -- From my links, or SHUT YOUR IGNORANT KUUUNT MOUTH


Haha, it's not my job to sift through your bullshit and spoonfeed articles you never read back to you. Grow up, son.


----------



## surada

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Imagine how much supply of gasoline we would have if XL were approved.
> 
> Are you ready to admit that you were completely wrong about Texas/Gulf Coast refineries gearing up to handle the sand production you said was worthless?  FROM THE XL PIPELINE???


 In Asia??? How would that benefit the US? Tarsands is crap. It sells for $29 a barrel. If it is refined in the free trade zone and sells in Asia the Chinese make a profit. If it's refined in the Midwest refineries that can refine tarsands they don't make much profit but that gasoline is sold in the region. I have tried my best to explain this to you. I think you are simply too stupid. You'll get it one day.


----------



## surada

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, it's not my job to sift through your bullshit and spoonfeed articles you never read back to you. Grow up, son.


She'll figure it out. Until then she goes on ignore.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> In Asia??? How would that benefit the US? Tarsands is crap. It sells for $29 a barrel. If it is refined in the free trade zone and sells in Asia the Chinese make a profit. If it's refined in the Midwest refineries that can refine tarsands they don't make much profit but that gasoline is sold in the region. I have tried my best to explain this to you. I think you are simply too stupid. You'll get it one day.


What part of the old Texaco Refinery do you not understand?

They specifically fitted it with a coker to handle that crap.  Are you denying it?

IT WOULD HAVE BEEN REFINED IN TEXAS!!!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, it's not my job to sift through your bullshit and spoonfeed articles you never read back to you. Grow up, son.


Then you don' t know cocksucking shit about it, dumb fuck.  Shut your black ass.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> In Asia??? How would that benefit the US? Tarsands is crap. It sells for $29 a barrel. If it is refined in the free trade zone and sells in Asia the Chinese make a profit. If it's refined in the Midwest refineries that can refine tarsands they don't make much profit but that gasoline is sold in the region. I have tried my best to explain this to you. I think you are simply too stupid. You'll get it one day.


Read this article NOW:









						In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
					

Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, it's not my job to sift through your bullshit and spoonfeed articles you never read back to you. Grow up, son.


Read it, dumb fuck:








						In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
					

Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> You folks just don't get it...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Oil Production Won't Come Back to Pre-Covid High Until 2023, Analyst Says
> 
> 
> Even as crude prices hurtle toward $100 a barrel, U.S. oil output won’t be able to reach its pre-pandemic high until later next year as inflation and production logjams present obstacles to the industry’s recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bloomberg.com



Did you bother to read your link?   Your link did not lay one bit fo the problem on Biden, while you put it 100% on Biden.

Next time, read you links, that way I have one less reason to laugh my ass off at you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

_TransCanada is seeking approval from state regulators in the U.S. and Canada's National Energy Board to build a pipeline extension, dubbed Keystone XL, to deliver 500,000 barrels a day of bitumen to Gulf Coast refiners.

Backing TransCanada's plan are some of the biggest producers in the oil sands, including Shell, EnCana, ConocoPhillips and Canadian Natural Resources Ltd. TransCanada's competitor, Enbridge, has opposed Keystone XL, saying that, for at least several years, there won't be enough production from the oil sands to keep all the new pipeline capacity full._


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> What part of the old Texaco Refinery do you not understand?


The part where you think it will magically refine all the tar sands crude oil and sell it to American companies. Since it would not even be close.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Then you don' t know cocksucking shit about it, dumb fuck.  Shut your black ass.


Haha, I can put arguments in my own words.

You can only sit there and cut yourself and have a hissy fit, because you know fuck all and don't read your own links.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> Did you bother to read your link?   Your link did not lay one bit fo the problem on Biden, while you put it 100% on Biden.
> 
> Next time, read you links, that way I have one less reason to laugh my ass off at you.


You going to blame Russia next?...lol

I didn't post the link to put blame on Biden.  I posted it to point out that the slight increase in output (in spite of Biden) isn't enough to keep up with demand.  We aren't seeing any MORE output, because of Biden.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> The part where you think it will magically refine all the tar sands crude oil and sell it to American companies. Since it would not even be close.


Read this link or shut your cake hole:









						In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
					

Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




You are so far out of your league you're not even in the same sport.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Read this link or shut your cake hole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
> 
> 
> Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theglobeandmail.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so far out of your league you're not even in the same sport.


Oh look, another article you never read.


----------



## Turtlesoup

surada said:


> Why doesn't Canada build their pipeline across Canada to the Atlantic or Pacific?


Because we process the oil---REFINERIES


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, another article you never read.


Did you read it?

No.

Otherwise, you would have shut your stupid mouth and quit looking foolish.

I accept your pathetic surrender.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I posted it to point out that the slight increase in output (in spite of Biden) isn't enough to keep up with demand.



Yes, everyone knows this, it is why prices were going up even before the war.  The increase in output is not "slight" as you like to pretend, it is growing faster than it did in the 3 Trump years before COVID.



Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> We aren't seeing any MORE output, because of Biden.



We are not seeing more output because there are limitations on how fast the oil companies can increase production.   Your article explained it very well, damn shame you did not bother to read it


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Turtlesoup said:


> Because we process the oil---REFINERIES


He doesn't know the difference.  He and Indiana Idiot are both parrots.  They don't know shit.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, everyone knows this, it is why prices were going up even before the war.  The increase in output is not "slight" as you like to pretend, it is growing faster than it did in the 3 Trump years before COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not seeing more output because there are limitations on how fast the oil companies can increase production.   Your article explained it very well, damn shame you did not bother to read it


Lets go Brandon...lol


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> How when and where was it stated that none of the output could ever be refined and processed or sold for consumption here in the US? It was energy infrastructure that would have been controlled and Biden and his masters killed it to appease the Environmental radicals. This was on top of ceasing or limiting drilling here in the US.
> 
> The US is dependent on fossil fuel and the Biden Administration is not helping. Begging foreign nations in volatile regions is not a viable strategy.


The US is producing 11.6 Mil bpd. We use 20 million bpd. So much for energy independence. Russia exports 5 million bpd and that is very shaky now. We increased imports of Russian oil from 14 million to 72 million during Trump's presidency.      Here's where US oil and gas supplies come from


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, everyone knows this, it is why prices were going up even before the war.  The increase in output is not "slight" as you like to pretend, it is growing faster than it did in the 3 Trump years before COVID.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not seeing more output because there are limitations on how fast the oil companies can increase production.   Your article explained it very well, damn shame you did not bother to read it


Getting production to refineries is one of those limitations.

hmmmmm


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Why doesn't Canada build their pipeline across Canada to the Atlantic or Pacific?


Because, despite popular belief by the looney Left, not ALL of the Keystone oil is shipped to other countries.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Lets go Brandon...lol



I accept your surrender. 

 I love you rubes that post links that debunk your own talking points all because you lack the basic intellect to understand the links you post


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> The US is producing 11.6 Mil bpd. We use 20 million bpd. So much for energy independence. Russia exports 5 million bpd and that is very shaky now. We increased imports of Russian oil from 14 million to 72 million during Trump's presidency.      Here's where US oil and gas supplies come from


Drill baby drill.  Right?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Getting production to refineries is one of those limitations.
> 
> hmmmmm



come on now, you are too smart to fall for the lie that the XL was going to be moving US produced oil


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


> I accept your surrender.
> 
> I love you rubes that post links that debunk your own talking points all because you lack the basic intellect to understand the links you post


Halting drilling isn't going to catch up with demand.  And before you talk about what Biden did a year ago, that don't mean shit, since he's shut down all new leasing.  You lost this debate and don't even realize it...lol


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Halting drilling isn't going to catch up with demand.  And before you talk about what Biden did a year ago, that don't mean shit, since he's shut down all new leasing.  You lost this debate and don't even realize it...lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Golfing Gator said:


>


I accept your surrender...lol


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Golfing Gator said:


> come on now, you are too smart to fall for the lie that the XL was going to be moving US produced oil


Are these Canadians lying?









						In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
					

Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Because, despite popular belief by the looney Left, not ALL of the Keystone oil is shipped to other countries.


Keystone XL is strictly an export pipe line.  Keystone also has lots of unused pipelines in the US. There is a difference between Canadian tarsands and Canadian crude oil.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I accept your surrender...lol



So, now you are copying me. 

I feel honored


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> Keystone XL is strictly an export pipe line.  Keystone also has lots of unused pipelines in the US. There is a difference between Canadian tarsands and Canadian crude oil.


That is a lie.









						In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
					

Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers




					www.theglobeandmail.com
				




Texas refineries in 2009 were fitting cokers to handle "tarsands" but they can only that move through pipelines with a mixture of crude.  So, it would have been both.


----------



## maybelooking

1.07 under Trump,   3.89 today under Biden.

You can't spin that.  Its just fact.

This administration is a complete and utter catastrophe.


----------



## BWK

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Biden has nothing to do with it. It's all GOP lies; * In the race to politically exploit the high cost of gas, Republicans are banking on voters not caring that they’re lying through their teeth about how much of this is Biden’s fault. The president does not, as they would have you believe, have a dial in the Oval Office that he uses to set gas prices. Meanwhile, suggested fixes the GOP has offered up would do nothing to shrink Americans’ costs, which suits them just fine for now.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

I vote we halt any further discussion until EVERYBODY reads this 2009 article from Canadian press:









						In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
					

Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers




					www.theglobeandmail.com


----------



## BWK

maybelooking said:


> 1.07 under Trump,   3.89 today under Biden.
> 
> You can't spin that.  Its just fact.
> 
> This administration is a complete and utter catastrophe.


Republicans are nothing but liars. How do I know? Explain how it's Biden's fault;  Opinion | The GOP is lying to you about gas prices

*In the race to politically exploit the high cost of gas, Republicans are banking on voters not caring that they’re lying through their teeth about how much of this is Biden’s fault. The president does not, as they would have you believe, have a dial in the Oval Office that he uses to set gas prices. Meanwhile, suggested fixes the GOP has offered up would do nothing to shrink Americans’ costs, which suits them just fine for now.*


----------



## BWK

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I vote we halt any further discussion until EVERYBODY reads this 2009 article from Canadian press:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
> 
> 
> Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theglobeandmail.com





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I vote we halt any further discussion until EVERYBODY reads this 2009 article from Canadian press:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Texas, oil sands firms fight for their share
> 
> 
> Pipeline extension to Gulf Coast refineries is key for Canadian producers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theglobeandmail.com



That was 2009. A lot has changed since then.

Here's the takeaway 13 years later. We export, we import. We drill clean energy, and have access to dirty tar sands oil that's expensive to refine, and our drilling permits are out the roof here in our own country. So why the high costs? You tell me? I say it's greed, oil companies, and Wall Street. Biden has shit to do with it. Why isn't Big Oil drilling more as gas prices surge? The answer is more Wall Street than White House

*The root cause of today’s high gas prices isn’t politics: It’s financial pressure on oil companies from a decade of cash-flow losses that have made them change financial tactics. Investment in new wells has dropped more than 60%, causing U.S. crude oil production to plummet by more than 3 million barrels a day, or nearly 25%, just as the Covid virus hit, and then fail to recover with the economy. For an oil-drilling sector that lost 90% of its stock value from 2012 through early last year, it hasn’t been the toughest call in the world. * WE are making up the difference. But let's blame Biden.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

BWK said:


> That was 2009. A lot has changed since then.
> 
> Here's the takeaway 13 years later. We export, we import. We drill clean energy, and have access to dirty tar sands oil that's expensive to refine, and our drilling permits are out the roof here in our own country. So why the high costs? You tell me? I say it's greed, oil companies, and Wall Street. Biden has shit to do with it. Why isn't Big Oil drilling more as gas prices surge? The answer is more Wall Street than White House
> 
> *The root cause of today’s high gas prices isn’t politics: It’s financial pressure on oil companies from a decade of cash-flow losses that have made them change financial tactics. Investment in new wells has dropped more than 60%, causing U.S. crude oil production to plummet by more than 3 million barrels a day, or nearly 25%, just as the Covid virus hit, and then fail to recover with the economy. For an oil-drilling sector that lost 90% of its stock value from 2012 through early last year, it hasn’t been the toughest call in the world. * WE are making up the difference. But let's blame Biden.


Show us what has changed since 2009.

You can't

only conjecture


----------



## Stormy Daniels

surada said:


> He's a pipefitter.



Yeah well so am I, guess that makes me magically correct, too.


----------



## TeeDub

surada said:


> He's a pipefitter.


He is a INFRASRUTURE WORKER who doesn't need training! Some I heard are even people of color!


----------



## surada

TeeDub said:


> He is a INFRASRUTURE WORKER who doesn't need training! Some I heard are even people of color!


You can't spell and he doesn't know about the keystone XL.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Keystone XL is strictly an export pipe line.


That's incorrect.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> You can't spell and he doesn't know about the keystone XL.


Neither do you...lol


----------



## Coyote

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


Projection much?  Destroying Obama’s legacy was what Trump and the Republicans spent four years trying to do.

The pipeline would have had little effect on today’s situation.  It’s a con pipe dream.


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> The fact that it was infrastructure controlled and secured by the US would have had a stronger positive impact on the global market price for oil. Where was it contractually set that none of its contents were never to be sold in the US?


XL means it's an export pipeline... and yes it's contractually set for tarsands


----------



## ColonelAngus

The US economy was perfect until Poot invaded Ukraine.


----------



## maybelooking

Coyote said:


> Projection much?  Destroying Obama’s legacy was what Trump and the Republicans spent four years trying to do.
> 
> The pipeline would have had little effect on today’s situation.  It’s a con pipe dream.


liar.

would shutting down another pipeline cause prices to rise?  we both know the true answer.  the pipe dream is dims claiming the current administration has nothing to do with rising prices.

thats just a god damn joke.  and so are you potato supporters.


----------



## surada

T





Coyote said:


> Projection much?  Destroying Obama’s legacy was what Trump and the Republicans spent four years trying to do.
> 
> The pipeline would have had little effect on today’s situation.  It’s a con pipe dream.


Trump hates Obama because he's slim, educated and decent. Lard ass can't compete. The Trump organization is made up of sleaze bags like Trump.


----------



## surada

maybelooking said:


> liar.
> 
> would shutting down another pipeline cause prices to rise?  we both know the true answer.  the pipe dream is dims claiming the current administration has nothing to do with rising prices.
> 
> thats just a god damn joke.  and so are you potato supporters.


Keystone XL is an export pipeline for tarsands. Doesn't help the US taxpayer or consumer. It does help the Chinese.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Coyote said:


> Projection much?  Destroying Obama’s legacy was what Trump and the Republicans spent four years trying to do.
> 
> The pipeline would have had little effect on today’s situation.  It’s a con pipe dream.


But, it would have an effect and right now, every little bit would help.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Keystone XL is an export pipeline for tarsands. Doesn't help the US taxpayer or consumer. It does help the Chinese.


How long are you going to repeat that lie?...lol


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> How long are you going to repeat that lie?...lol


Do your homework. I have told you the absolute truth. Do you understand the difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> XL means it's an export pipeline... and yes it's contractually set for tarsands


Contracts can be broken. Infrastructure can be repurposed or modified.


----------



## LeftofLeft

maybelooking said:


> liar.
> 
> would shutting down another pipeline cause prices to rise?  we both know the true answer.  the pipe dream is dims claiming the current administration has nothing to do with rising prices.
> 
> thats just a god damn joke.  and so are you potato supporters.


Of course, Democrats want their cake and eat it too. They want to stifle US domestic oil and fossil fuel energy companies to appease their radical environmentalists and global intelligentsia elite BUT they don’t want the accountability for not doing more to shield oR mitigate US from high energy prices. Every policy they pushed put us into the current position of being not only dependent on foreign oil but foreign oil from hostile and volatile nations.

I knew this was the position and risk Democrats would put US in in 2020 during the campaigns and debates. Democrats Energy Policy is a failure.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Do your homework. I have told you the absolute truth. Do you understand the difference between Canadian crude oil and Canadian tarsands?


I have done my homework.









						PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?
					

2022 coverage: RELATED: Keystone wouldn’t simply offset oil US imports from Russia RELATED: Pence falsely blames Biden’s




					www.politifact.com
				




And you're wrong


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> This is what Wapo is saying...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2022/02/28/biden-administration-wont-appeal-judges-ruling-revoking-gulf-mexico-drilling-leases/
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Climate News?  There's an unbiased source...lol



That WaPo article is only about a region in the Gulf of Mexico. It says nothing about all the other areas Biden approved. If you're going to prove Buden awarded zero permits, you should at least post an article about that.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> That WaPo article is only about a region in the Gulf of Mexico. It says nothing about all the other areas Biden approved. If you're going to prove Buden awarded zero permits, you should at least post an article about that.


Show us a lease map of all the leases Biden approved


----------



## Faun

TeeDub said:


> What bullshit are you reading? He sold leases but has not approved drilling on them YET and cancelled one in the Gulf of Mexico that was set to drill. This is the same BS Obama pulled, I find it hard to believe Joe was paying attention to continue it. Remember when BO tried to stop Keystone, it was to Warren Buffet's benefit, he owns the railway that ships the oil, is that how Obama got rich? To top it off President Potato Head screamed, under my watch the US produced more oil than Trump in his first year, he neglected to say the last three years of Trump, we pumped more than 300 million barrels more than in Joe's first year!



Moron, what do you think the leases are for if not for drilling??


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Show us a lease map of all the leases Biden approved



Not wasting any more time on someone who posted an article that has nothing to do with what's being discussed. You've been shown many links proving the claim that Biden didn't approve any new leases is false. Troll elsewhere.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> Not wasting any more time on someone who posted an article that has nothing to do with what's being discussed. You've been shown many links proving the claim that Biden didn't approve any new leases is false. Troll elsewhere.


I knew you couldn't do it.  It proves you're lying.


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I knew you couldn't do it.  It proves you're lying.



Nope, it's already been proven. More proof is not needed.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> XL means it's an export pipeline... and yes it's contractually set for tarsands


Quit making shit up.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> How long are you going to repeat that lie?...lol


Even when I show him proof that it's complete bullshit, he can't help but CONTINUE to parrot that lie.


----------



## jc456

Moonglow said:


> We don't have a fuel crisis, we do have people who set the price of oil they are called capitalists.


why didn't they do this under Trump?  Still trying to get the connection to this and xiden.  Why after xiden? Seems odd to me if it all it is a pricing  battle.  Are you suggesting the oil people hate xiden?


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I knew you couldn't do it.  It proves you're lying.


Why don't you post a map of cancelled leases?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> Nope, it's already been proven. More proof is not needed.


Its been proven that Biden shutdown leasing.  On land and off shore.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> Why don't you post a map of cancelled leases?


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> why didn't they do this under Trump?  Still trying to get the connection to this and xiden.  Why after xiden? Seems odd to me if it all it is a pricing  battle.  Are you suggesting the oil people hate xiden?


Trump was coasting on the huge expansion in US oil production during the Obama years. The whole industry world wide is now recovering from the COVID lockdown exacerbated by sanctions against Venezuela and Iran. Now Putin is playing Czar of the Soviets. It's almost a perfect storm. Between 2016-2021 Russian oil imports to the US increased from 14 million barrels to 72 million barrels.


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Its been proven that Biden shutdown leasing.  On land and off shore.


Provide a list.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Trump was coasting on the huge expansion in US oil production during the Obama years. The whole industry world wide is now recovering from the COVID lockdown exacerbated by sanctions against Venezuela and Iran. Now Putin is playing Czar of the Soviets. It's almost a perfect storm. Between 2016-2021 Russian oil imports to the US increased from 14 million barrels to 72 million barrels.


doesn't change a thing I said.  Explain why day one of xiden.  come on dude.  spitting snot at me doesn't change hard facts.  And yet you play Karen in here.  why?

BTW, Venezuela is ruled by Putin. are you suggesting we still use Putin oil? hmmmmm

your argument is pure pooh pooh.


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> doesn't change a thing I said.  Explain why day one of xiden.  come on dude.  spitting snot at me doesn't change hard facts.  And yet you play Karen in here.  why?
> 
> BTW, Venezuela is ruled by Putin. are you suggesting we still use Putin oil?


Putin doesn't rule Venezuela. You sound like a petulant child. I don't ever spit.. can you get through this period of adjustment or not?


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Putin doesn't rule Venezuela. You sound like a petulant child. I don't ever spit.. can you get through this period of adjustment or not?


dude,  Does England run Australia? Canada?


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Its been proven that Biden shutdown leasing.  On land and off shore.



So?

It's also been proven he also awarded more leases in his first year than did Trump in his first year.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> So?
> 
> It's also been proven he also awarded more leases in his first year than did Trump in his first year.


But, they've all been revoked, NOW...lol


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> But, they've all been revoked, NOW...lol



Prove it...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> Prove it...


I just did...lol.


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> I just did...lol.



You mean with your map of ANWR that didn't show any leases being withdrawn?


----------



## Wickerthing

BULLDOG said:


> How much of the oil that was going to be pumped through that canceled XL pipeline was contractually obligated to be sold and used here, and how much of it was contractually obligated to be sold and shipped out to foreign countries? The answers to those two questions are 0% and 100%.


Well, whatdoyaknow?  The voice of reason.  Thank you.  The truth about gas prices is that 1)  Opec manipulates prices simply because they can.  2) The US sells 75% of oil and natural gas that we produce,overseas.  The truth is that we could be oil independent tomorrow if Politicians on both sides of the issue would break ranks with BIG OIL and forego the loot that flows into their campaigns.  3) No President including Biden has ever done what actually needs to be done at times like this.  With the stroke of a pen he could issue an Exec. Order to US oil companies not to export oil. period.  We would be immediately independent.  But since US oil and it's production is privately owned by giant corporations, no one dares to even suggest that.  That's how owned we are by Big oil.  Those Corps would take it on the chin profit-wise until prices are forced downward and they would still turn enormous profits.   That can't happen as long as our so-called representatives take corporate money.  And that isn't just true of oil and gas.  That's true of ANY action to free ourselves of the addiction to fossil fuels.  Just watch how they fight to protect the interests of their true owners.  Of our true owners.


----------



## Flash




----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> You mean with your map of ANWR that didn't show any leases being withdrawn?


All of ANWAR has been shut down to drilling.









						Biden blocks drilling in ANWR, among his first acts as president
					

The decision came one day after the Trump administration issued oil and gas leases on the coastal plain of Alaska’s Arctic National Wildlife Refuge.




					www.adn.com
				




A federal judge shut down new leases in the GOM and Biden refuses to appeal the ruling.









						Court Revokes Oil and Gas Leases, Citing Climate Change
					

A judge ruled that the Interior Department must consider the climate effects of oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico before awarding leases.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

BULLDOG said:


> How much of the oil that was going to be pumped through that canceled XL pipeline was contractually obligated to be sold and used here...


About 30%


----------



## Flash




----------



## Flash




----------



## BULLDOG

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> About 30%


link?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

BULLDOG said:


> link?











						PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?
					

2022 coverage: RELATED: Keystone wouldn’t simply offset oil US imports from Russia RELATED: Pence falsely blames Biden’s




					www.politifact.com


----------



## BULLDOG

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?
> 
> 
> 2022 coverage: RELATED: Keystone wouldn’t simply offset oil US imports from Russia RELATED: Pence falsely blames Biden’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


So exports from gulf coast refineries were projected to increase, but domestic consumption would basically remain unchanged, right?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

BULLDOG said:


> So exports from gulf coast refineries were projected to increase, but domestic consumption would basically remain unchanged, right?


No telling how that would have played out.  It would depend on the market.


----------



## BULLDOG

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No telling how that would have played out.  It would depend on the market.


It's what was projected and expected.


----------



## BWK

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Show us what has changed since 2009.
> 
> You can't
> 
> only conjecture


I just did with my link. Can you read?


----------



## BWK

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> How long are you going to repeat that lie?...lol


Is it or is it not a tar sands?


----------



## BWK

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No telling how that would have played out.  It would depend on the market.


This is the market today;  Why isn't Big Oil drilling more as gas prices surge? The answer is more Wall Street than White House


----------



## Coyote

maybelooking said:


> liar.
> 
> would shutting down another pipeline cause prices to rise?  we both know the true answer.  the pipe dream is dims claiming the current administration has nothing to do with rising prices.
> 
> thats just a god damn joke.  and so are you potato supporters.


Liar.









						Insana: Energy prices are soaring, but the Keystone Pipeline wouldn’t have helped ease the pressure
					

It's highly likely that energy prices will remain elevated for some time to come.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Why doesn't Canada build their pipeline across Canada to the Atlantic or Pacific?


The refineries are in Louisiana.


----------



## bripat9643

BWK said:


> This is the market today;  Why isn't Big Oil drilling more as gas prices surge? The answer is more Wall Street than White House


horseshit.  Biden is using EPA regulations to shutdown more drilling


----------



## Wyatt earp

Coyote said:


> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insana: Energy prices are soaring, but the Keystone Pipeline wouldn’t have helped ease the pressure
> 
> 
> It's highly likely that energy prices will remain elevated for some time to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


Liberal logic 101, less of something equals more.


----------



## Dadoalex

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Ever wonder why Canada doesn't want this in Canada?

AND

Maybe some former employee with a grudge isn't your best source.


----------



## BluesLegend

Breaking: Trump kicks Biden in the nuts..."Joe Biden is letting the radical climate extremists run our country, while the world burns," Trump told Fox News. "Everyone is suffering because our leaders have no idea what they are doing.""


----------



## maybelooking

Coyote said:


> Liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insana: Energy prices are soaring, but the Keystone Pipeline wouldn’t have helped ease the pressure
> 
> 
> It's highly likely that energy prices will remain elevated for some time to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnbc.com


1.07 under Trump.

5.00 under Potato.

Post all the bullshit links you want.   LIAR.


----------



## bripat9643

Dadoalex said:


> Ever wonder why Canada doesn't want this in Canada?
> 
> AND
> 
> Maybe some former employee with a grudge isn't your best source.


Keystone is where it is.  If you built it somewhere else then it wouldn't be keystone


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

BWK said:


> This is the market today;  Why isn't Big Oil drilling more as gas prices surge? The answer is more Wall Street than White House


You going to repeat the lies from Creepy Joe's handlers?


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> Keystone is where it is.  If you built it somewhere else then it wouldn't be keystone


Non responsive.

AND

Keystone is Pennsylvania. The keystone state.

You failed to answer why Canada doesn't want this in Canada.

Could it be Canada doesn't want this crap on their lawn?


----------



## bripat9643

Dadoalex said:


> Non responsive.
> 
> AND
> 
> Keystone is Pennsylvania. The keystone state.
> 
> You failed to answer why Canada doesn't want this in Canada.
> 
> Could it be Canada doesn't want this crap on their lawn?


Non responsive.

It can't be in Canada, moron, because the refineries are in Louisiana.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> All of ANWAR has been shut down to drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blocks drilling in ANWR, among his first acts as president
> 
> 
> The decision came one day after the Trump administration issued oil and gas leases on the coastal plain of Alaska’s Arctic National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge shut down new leases in the GOM and Biden refuses to appeal the ruling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Revokes Oil and Gas Leases, Citing Climate Change
> 
> 
> A judge ruled that the Interior Department must consider the climate effects of oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico before awarding leases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com



Your map didn't indicate how many leases that cancelled.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

Faun said:


> Your map didn't indicate how many leases that cancelled.


All of them...lol


----------



## Faun

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> All of them...lol



How many? Three?


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> Non responsive.
> 
> It can't be in Canada, moron, because the refineries are in Louisiana.


There are no refineries in Canada?

Geez.









						Canadian Refineries F.A.Q. - 7 Questions & Answers
					

Want to know more about refineries in Canada? We answer several common questions people have about Canadian refineries in detail + with infographics!




					www.canadaaction.ca


----------



## bripat9643

Dadoalex said:


> There are no refineries in Canada?
> 
> Geez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Refineries F.A.Q. - 7 Questions & Answers
> 
> 
> Want to know more about refineries in Canada? We answer several common questions people have about Canadian refineries in detail + with infographics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.canadaaction.ca


They're all quite small - capacity <= 100,000 bbl/day


----------



## Dadoalex

bripat9643 said:


> They're all quite small - capacity <= 100,000 bbl/day


BUILD BABY BUILD!

How many could could have been built in Canada since 2014?

WHY do you suppose Canada isn't building refineries for this stuff?

Could it be that Canada doesn't want the oil companies crapping in their yard?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Lakhota said:


> View attachment 613841


Occupy Democrats = full of shit.

The Pipeline was headed for Port Arthur, Texas, home of the biggest refinery in North America.   It was also going to split just north of Beaumont and send more to the Deer Park refinery.

You and your commie buddies need to quit fucking lying.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Dadoalex said:


> BUILD BABY BUILD!
> 
> How many could could have been built in Canada since 2014?
> 
> WHY do you suppose Canada isn't building refineries for this stuff?
> 
> Could it be that Canada doesn't want the oil companies crapping in their yard?


I have heard all the bullshit excuses.

The biggest lie is that this crude was going to be exported to China.

If that's the intent, why cross the U.S. and land in the GULF OF FUCKING MEXICO, when a pipeline to the Yukon Territory would have been much faster, cheaper and 8,000 miles closer to China?

BUNCH 

OF 

BULLSHIT


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Dadoalex said:


> BUILD BABY BUILD!
> 
> How many could could have been built in Canada since 2014?
> 
> WHY do you suppose Canada isn't building refineries for this stuff?
> 
> Could it be that Canada doesn't want the oil companies crapping in their yard?


Also, if Canada is not building refineries, they need to refine that product somewhere.

Why not the largest refinery in North America---- in Port Arthur, Texas --- ya know --- where the XL pipeline was headed.

EVER SINGLE COCKSUCKING THING the left has said about XL has been a FUCKING LIE.  EVERYTHING


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Also, if Canada is not building refineries, they need to refine that product somewhere.
> 
> Why not the largest refinery in North America---- in Port Arthur, Texas --- ya know --- where the XL pipeline was headed.
> 
> EVER SINGLE COCKSUCKING THING the left has said about XL has been a FUCKING LIE.  EVERYTHING



LOL

Uh, no ...






						Supreme Court Deals Major Blow to Controversial Keystone XL Pipeline  | Currents
					

BILLINGS, Mont. –– The U.S. Supreme Court on Monday upheld a lower court ruling that blocked an important environmental permit for the Keystone XL oil pipeline, delivering another major setback to a project that’s been long-disputed by Indigenous env...




					nativenewsonline.net


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Uh, no ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Deals Major Blow to Controversial Keystone XL Pipeline  | Currents
> 
> 
> BILLINGS, Mont. –– The U.S. Supreme Court on Monday upheld a lower court ruling that blocked an important environmental permit for the Keystone XL oil pipeline, delivering another major setback to a project that’s been long-disputed by Indigenous env...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nativenewsonline.net


How did that disprove what he said?


----------



## Faun

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Uh, no ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Deals Major Blow to Controversial Keystone XL Pipeline  | Currents
> 
> 
> BILLINGS, Mont. –– The U.S. Supreme Court on Monday upheld a lower court ruling that blocked an important environmental permit for the Keystone XL oil pipeline, delivering another major setback to a project that’s been long-disputed by Indigenous env...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nativenewsonline.net



He said everything the left has said has been a lie. That's not true. It is true the courts shut that thing down.


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> dude,  Does England run Australia? Canada?











						PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?
					

2022 coverage: RELATED: Keystone wouldn’t simply offset oil US imports from Russia RELATED: Pence falsely blames Biden’s




					www.politifact.com


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> All of ANWAR has been shut down to drilling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden blocks drilling in ANWR, among his first acts as president
> 
> 
> The decision came one day after the Trump administration issued oil and gas leases on the coastal plain of Alaska’s Arctic National Wildlife Refuge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.adn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A federal judge shut down new leases in the GOM and Biden refuses to appeal the ruling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Court Revokes Oil and Gas Leases, Citing Climate Change
> 
> 
> A judge ruled that the Interior Department must consider the climate effects of oil drilling in the Gulf of Mexico before awarding leases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com











						PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?
					

2022 coverage: RELATED: Keystone wouldn’t simply offset oil US imports from Russia RELATED: Pence falsely blames Biden’s




					www.politifact.com


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?
> 
> 
> 2022 coverage: RELATED: Keystone wouldn’t simply offset oil US imports from Russia RELATED: Pence falsely blames Biden’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


you didn't answer my question.  why?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Uh, no ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supreme Court Deals Major Blow to Controversial Keystone XL Pipeline  | Currents
> 
> 
> BILLINGS, Mont. –– The U.S. Supreme Court on Monday upheld a lower court ruling that blocked an important environmental permit for the Keystone XL oil pipeline, delivering another major setback to a project that’s been long-disputed by Indigenous env...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nativenewsonline.net


A TRO is not a FINAL DECISION ass hat.

Dumb as fuck.


----------



## Faun

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> A TRO is not a FINAL DECISION ass hat.
> 
> Dumb as fuck.



There was no such order. The Supreme Court upheld the lower court's ruling which stopped construction. All that remained for the Keystone XL pipeline after getting shot down by every court were appeals.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> PolitiFact - Will all the oil from the Keystone XL pipeline be exported?
> 
> 
> 2022 coverage: RELATED: Keystone wouldn’t simply offset oil US imports from Russia RELATED: Pence falsely blames Biden’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politifact.com


What's your point, other than to prove you lied about all the oil from the Keystone pipeline being exported?


----------



## surada

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


Keystone XL only benefits Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands.


----------



## BluesLegend

Biden gas is nearly $6 a gallon, Dems are going to pay a high price this Nov for their war on fossil fuels. Probably the worse Dem loss in 100 years.


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> What's your point, other than to prove you lied about all the oil from the Keystone pipeline being exported?



 XL means it's an export pipeline. There's no profit for China otherwise.


----------



## BluesLegend

surada said:


> XL means it's an export pipeline. There's no profit for China otherwise.


Good luck with that spin this Nov.


----------



## surada

BluesLegend said:


> Good luck with that spin this Nov.


Well, lots of people are stupid and TransCanada has been lying about it since 2011. You're probably right.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> XL means it's an export pipeline. There's no profit for China otherwise.


The reality is that Keystone xl would have been strategic infrastructure in the United States and Canada regardless if the Chinese were only to benefit initially.


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> The reality is that Keystone xl would have been strategic infrastructure in the United States and Canada regardless if the Chinese were only to benefit initially.


TransCanada has unused pipelines all over the Midwest.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> TransCanada has unused pipelines all over the Midwest.


That is not the argument.


----------



## BULLDOG

LeftofLeft said:


> The reality is that Keystone xl would have been strategic infrastructure in the United States and Canada regardless if the Chinese were only to benefit initially.


The reality would have been any oil would be transported to Texas, refined, and shipped to other countries,


----------



## LeftofLeft

BULLDOG said:


> The reality would have been any oil would be transported to Texas, refined, and shipped to other countries,


The markets did not react positively to the project getting killed.


----------



## surada

BULLDOG said:


> The reality would have been any oil would be transported to Texas, refined, and shipped to other countries,



Exactly.....


----------



## BULLDOG

LeftofLeft said:


> The markets did not react positively to the project getting killed.


So?


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> The markets did not react positively to the project getting killed.


 Most people have been deceived by keystone XL lies since 2011.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Keystone XL was headed to Port Arthur Texas, to the largest refinery in North America, which is also capable of refining Alberta sand crude.

Don't let these commies fool you. 

Killing Keystone XL had an immediate, DIRECT effect on fuel prices, which has been the DELIBERATE intent of the communist Biden Administration.

ALL BIDEN'S FAULT.


----------



## Billiejeens

surada said:


> How stupid.



Agreed -
It is a stupid position for you all to have.


----------



## Billiejeens

surada said:


> So go after TransCanada and leave the US alone. There is no benefit to US consumers or taxpayers.



How stupid


----------



## Billiejeens

surada said:


> Nope.its about avoiding taxes and increasing profits. None of that will be sold in the US. Do you even know what a free trade zone is?



How stupid.


----------



## Dragonlady

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



A former ditch digger says Biden was wrong.  In other news, the sky is blue.


----------



## Billiejeens

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> This and only this.
> 
> We replaced a rude president that did a good job with a bunch of childish & petulant adults


If rude equals candid and forthright, then yes.


----------



## surada

Billiejeens said:


> How stupid



It is pretty stupid. US consumers and taxpayers don't benefit from the keystone XL.


----------



## surada

Billiejeens said:


> If rude equals candid and forthright, then yes.



Trump is very ignorant. Putin was exasperated with trying to explain things to him.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Keystone XL was headed to Port Arthur Texas, to the largest refinery in North America, which is also capable of refining Alberta sand crude.
> 
> Don't let these commies fool you.
> 
> Killing Keystone XL had an immediate, DIRECT effect on fuel prices, which has been the DELIBERATE intent of the communist Biden Administration.
> 
> ALL BIDEN'S FAULT.


Most refineries in Pt. Arthur reworked their equipment to specifically be able to refine Canadian tar sand, and heavy crude from Mexico.  Pt Arthur was chosen because it is a "Free Trade Zone', meaning they can receive foreign oil, refine it, and ship it out of the country without paying any taxes on the value added. Contracts were already in place to sell the refined Canadian tar sands outside our country. The refineries were the only ones who would gain anything from the transactions, and we would receive none of the refined product. Perhaps the world supply was effected, but it had no effect on available fuel here.


----------



## Billiejeens

surada said:


> Keystone XL only benefits the Chinese, not the US consumer or taxpayers.



How stupid


----------



## Billiejeens

surada said:


> Trump is very ignorant. Putin was exasperated with trying to explain things to him.



You are a fucking ignoramus -
Your opinions are shit, covered in shit, wrapped in shit, with no basis in reality.


----------



## surada

BULLDOG said:


> Most refineries in Pt. Arthur reworked their equipment to specifically be able to refine Canadian tar sand, and heavy crude from Mexico.  Pt Arthur was chosen because it is a "Free Trade Zone', meaning they can receive foreign oil, refine it, and ship it out of the country without paying any taxes on the value added. Contracts were already in place to sell the refined Canadian tar sands outside our country. The refineries were the only ones who would gain anything from the transactions, and we would receive none of the refined product. Perhaps the world supply was effected, but it had no effect on available fuel here.



Several refineries in the Midwest also reworked to be able to refine Canadian tarsands... at $29 a barrel. Keystone planned to bypass those refineries and go to the free trade zone instead.


----------



## BlindBoo

LeftofLeft said:


> The markets did not react positively to the project getting killed.


Oil prices hardly reacted at all.





__





						Cushing, OK WTI Spot Price FOB  (Dollars per Barrel)
					





					www.eia.gov
				




Oil prices had been increasing since April 20,2020.  Not Jan. 21 2021.  The Saudi's and OPEC's cuts in production that Trump begged for were finally being realized just as the world's economies were ramping back up.


----------



## Billiejeens

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.
> 2 years ago we were energy independent. Now we're begging former & current enemies to help us.
> 
> We did this to ourselves. Or more correctly DEMOCRATS DID THIS TO US



Few Democrats were really involved in this.

This was a coup - that isn't really even in dispute.


----------



## BlindBoo

Billiejeens said:


> You are a fucking ignoramus -
> Your opinions are shit, covered in shit, wrapped in shit, with no basis in reality.


Don't hold back, tell me how you really feel.


----------



## surada

Billiejeens said:


> You are a fucking ignoramus -
> Your opinions are shit, covered in shit, wrapped in shit, with no basis in reality.



Trump is a lot like Gadaffi who had no education either. Trump has severe dislexia and can't read.  That's why he goes off half cocked and unprepared.


----------



## Billiejeens

surada said:


> You should have known keystone XL is a boondoggle ten years ago.



Only a boondoggle for someone who is an anti-american pos.


----------



## Billiejeens

shockedcanadian said:


> Seems there is plenty of disagreement.
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Loses, Russia And China Win With Keystone XL Closure
> 
> 
> The Canadian effort to sway President Biden to license for the Keystone XL pipeline has failed, leaving TransCanada (TC) Energy to formally scrap the contentious $9 billion project. This represents an enormous win for geopolitical rivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com



Keep in mind that poster is Anti-American.

China and Russia benefiting is the hope.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

surada said:


> It is pretty stupid. US consumers and taxpayers don't benefit from the keystone XL.


It sucks when you commies can't re-write history, doesn't it?









						TransCanada to start shipping crude oil through the southern part of Keystone pipeline
					

TransCanada has officially started shipping crude oil through the southern part of its Keystone pipeline, the Calgary-based company announced Wednesday.




					edmontonsun.com
				




This should end the discussion.  Biden is to blame 100%.  PERIOD.


----------



## Billiejeens

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> It's literally the opposite.
> 
> Is that how you leftists operate? You take the truth and reverse it and spit out the exact opposite?



Si'


----------



## Billiejeens

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, thats incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 20 Republican-led states sue Biden for canceling the Keystone XL pipeline
> 
> 
> It’s the latest event in the more than 10-year struggle over Keystone XL’s expansion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In a last-ditch attempt to revive the Keystone XL pipeline, 21 states led by attorneys general from Texas and Montana have sued President Joe Biden, alleging he overstepped his presidential authority in canceling the pipeline.
> 
> On the first day of Biden’s presidency, he issued an executive order canceling the Keystone XL pipeline — making good on his promise to the climate activists who helped get him elected, but inviting the lawsuit brought by 21 states on Wednesday who say they will be hurt economically by Biden’s decision.
> 
> In 2011, Congress forced then-President Barack Obama to make a decision on Keystone XL by including a provision in an unrelated tax bill that required him to decide the project’s fate within 60 days or determine it wasn’t in the national interest. After several years of turmoil, Obama finally rejected Keystone XL in 2015.
> 
> But when President Donald Trump took office, he invited parent company TC Energy to reapply for a new permit for Keystone XL. They did and were approved."



it's Fawn.
Fawn has never been right about anything, in the history of history.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> It is pretty stupid. US consumers and taxpayers don't benefit from the keystone XL.


No taxes go to pay for Keystone XL, moron.  More oil on the market always helps consumers.

As normal, the prog take on the subject is total bullshit


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Trump is a lot like Gadaffi who had no education either. Trump has severe dislexia and can't read.  That's why he goes off half cocked and unprepared.


Trump got a masters from the Wharton school of business, you fucking moron.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

bripat9643 said:


> Trump got a masters from the Wharton school of business, you fucking moron.


Just like everything else in this thread, dude just makes shit up.

Obama and Biden both have the same policy – – to drive prices and force us to accept bullshit policies.

This is a continuation of Obama's attempt to drive us into socialism or communism.

IT IS BIDENS 'FAULT.  HE WANTS THIS RESULT!!


----------



## BlindBoo

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.
> 2 years ago we were energy independent.



Fyi, we were energy independent in 2021 too.  Not that it matters to the Global price of oil, then or now.  That fact didn't drop the price then and it has no effect now.


The United States was a total petroleum net exporter in 2020 and 2021​In 2021, the United States exported about 8.63 million barrels per day (b/d) and imported about 8.47 million b/d of petroleum,1 making the United States an annual total petroleum net exporter for the second year in a row.....






						Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
					

U.S. crude oil imports sources including OPEC and Persian Gulf, and top five source countries of U.S. oil imports and destinations of U.S. crude oil exports.




					www.eia.gov


----------



## bripat9643

BlindBoo said:


> Fyi, we were energy independent in 2021 too.  Not that it matters to the Global price of oil, then or now.  That fact didn't drop the price then and it has no effect now.
> 
> 
> The United States was a total petroleum net exporter in 2020 and 2021​In 2021, the United States exported about 8.63 million barrels per day (b/d) and imported about 8.47 million b/d of petroleum,1 making the United States an annual total petroleum net exporter for the second year in a row.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil imports and exports - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> 
> U.S. crude oil imports sources including OPEC and Persian Gulf, and top five source countries of U.S. oil imports and destinations of U.S. crude oil exports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eia.gov


It does matter because the price of oil will be a lot lower if the US isn't importing billions of barrels of it.


----------



## eagle1462010

BULLDOG said:


> How much of the oil that was going to be pumped through that canceled XL pipeline was contractually obligated to be sold and used here, and how much of it was contractually obligated to be sold and shipped out to foreign countries? The answers to those two questions are 0% and 100%.


It would increase the global supply which is needed.  Would make transport CHEAPER to the refineries here.

But that would lower gas prices............CAN'T HAVE THAT HUH................


----------



## AsherN

bripat9643 said:


> It does matter because the price of oil will be a lot lower if the US isn't importing billions of barrels of it.


It doesn't matter because the price of oil is a global market. Unless you are in favour of the government mandating the domestic price?


----------



## HandleTheTruth

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Sour grapes the guy has an axe to grind for losing his job on the pipeline.


----------



## eagle1462010

Executive Order 14008: Federal Oil and Gas Leasing Pause and Review - Environmental & Energy Law Program - Harvard Law School
					

The Biden administration made limiting offshore and onshore drilling an early priority, implementing a pause on all new federal leases. This pause has been challenged and blocked by the courts, and litigation on the matter is ongoing. With the moratorium currently on hold, the Biden...




					eelp.law.harvard.edu
				




BIDEN ADMINISTRATION​Read More
*Jan. 20, 2021* DOI issues Secretarial Order No. 3395, announcing that the agency is temporarily  suspending its authority to issue any onshore or offshore fossil fuel authorizations, including new  lease sales, for 60 days.
*Jan. 20, 2021* In Executive Order 13990, President Biden revokes the Trump Executive Order 13783 titled “Promoting Energy Independence and Economic Growth.” EO 13783 directed federal agencies to streamline the oil and gas leasing process and suspend, revise, or rescind regulations that burdened the development of domestic energy resources.
*Jan. 27, 2021 *President Biden signs Executive Order 14008, which pauses all new federal offshore and onshore oil and gas leasing pending a comprehensive review of the leasing and permitting program. The order also revokes Trump’s EO 13795.
*Jan. 27, 2022 *Western Energy Alliance petitions the District of Wyoming to review President Biden’s suspension of the oil and gas leasing program. _Western Energy Alliance v. Biden_, No. 0:21-cv-00013 (D. Wyo.).
*March 15, 2021 *The Biden administration asks the Ninth Circuit to dismiss the case reviewing President Obama’s withdrawing certain Arctic and Atlantic coastal areas from oil and gas leasing in light of President Biden revoking President Trump’s EO 13795 (the EO challenged in this case). The Biden administration asks the court to vacate the lower court ruling and remand with instructions to dismiss the case. _League of Conservation Voters v. Trump_, No. 19-35460 (9th Cir.).
*March 24, 2021* Louisiana and twelve other states file a lawsuit challenging President Biden’s pause on new federal oil and gas lease sales arguing that the Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act (OCSLA) and the current 5-year Leasing Program prohibit the moratorium. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*April 13, 2021* The Ninth Circuit dismisses the appeal of the March 29, 2019 decision by a federal judge to reinstate President Obama’s withdrawals of Arctic and Atlantic areas from oil and gas leasing because President Biden’s Executive Order 13990 revoking Trump’s EO 13795 rendered the appeal moot. _League of Conservation Voters v. Trump_, No. 19-35460 (9th Cir.).
*June 15, 2021 *A federal judge in the Western District of Louisiana issues a preliminary injunction blocking President Biden’s pause on oil and gas lease sales. The court holds that the leasing moratorium violates statutory authority given to DOI, the Bureau of Land Management, and BOEM under the Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act and the current 5-year leasing program. The judge further holds that the immediate impact of the pause renders the preliminary injunction an appropriate remedy and that the DOI may not continue to pause upcoming Lease Sales 257 or 258. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 9, 2021 *Plaintiff states file a motion asking the court to order Lease Sale 257 and asking the federal government to show why its failure to make the sale does not put it in contempt of the preliminary injunction. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 16, 2021* The Biden administration appeals the preliminary injunction that blocked the moratorium on new federal oil and gas leasing. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 24, 2021* DOI announces that it will continue to prepare lease sales during the appeal process.
*Aug. 24, 2021 *The Department of Justice (DOJ) files a memorandum in response to the plaintiff states’ August 9 motion. DOJ argues that DOI had restarted the leasing program and was therefore complying with the preliminary injunction. DOJ further argues that the preliminary injunction did not require the Lease Sale to occur on any timeline, and the government was therefore entitled to complete a new environmental review. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Aug. 31, 2021 *Environmental groups file a lawsuit challenging DOI’s decision to hold Lease Sale 257 in the Gulf of Mexico, seeking vacatur and injunction of the sale. The groups argue that the sale of Lease 257 violates the NEPA and the APA and estimate that the sale “will result in the production of up to 1.12 billion barrels and 4.4 trillion cubic feet of fossil fuels over the next 50 years.” _Friends of the Earth, et al. v. Haaland_, _et al._, Docket No. 1:21-cv-02317 (D.D.C.).
*Sept. 17, 2021 *Plaintiff states withdraw their motion to compel Lease Sale 257. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-CV-00778 (W.D. La.).
*Oct. 4, 2021* BOEM publishes a notice in the federal register that it will open and publicly announce bids received for oil and gas leases in the Gulf of Mexico Outercontinental Gas Lease Sale 257 on Nov. 17, 2021.
*Oct. 29, 2021* BOEM publishes a draft environmental impact statement (DEIS) for Lease Sale 258, which would offer leasing for oil and gas in Cook Inlet in the Gulf of Alaska. BOEM also announces a 45-day public comment period on the DEIS.
*Nov. 17, 2021 *BOEM holds its largest sale ever, the Gulf of Mexico Lease Sale 257 for 308 tracts, covering 1.07 million acres of federal waters in the Gulf. In approving the sale, the DOI claimed it was acting “consistent with a U.S. District Court’s preliminary injunction.” However, environmental groups argue that this sale was not required by the June 15 preliminary injunction. These groups contend that by not conducting a new environmental review like the DOJ memo suggested was allowed, the federal government sped up the lease sale and worked against its decarbonization goals.
*Nov. 26, 2021 *DOI issues a report reviewing the federal oil and gas leasing process and making recommendations for reform. The report finds, among other things, that the current system does not give taxpayers fair returns and does not fully account for environmental harm, and that the current system encourages speculation by and decreases competition among oil companies. The report outlines recommendations to fix these problems and concludes that DOI is deciding how it will act on these recommendations and encourages Congress to pass reforms to the oil and gas leasing process.
*Dec. 3, 2021* Democratic members of the House Committee on Natural Resources file an amicus brief in support of environmental groups challenging the Gulf of Mexico lease sale, arguing that the administration’s environmental review “substantially underestimates” the environmental harms of the lease sale. The brief also argues that the nationwide injunction issued by the District Court for the Western District of Louisiana “in no way excused” DOI’s obligations under NEPA and the APA. _Friends of the Earth, et al., v. Haaland, et al._, No. 21-cv-02317-RC (D.D.C.).
*Jan. 19, 2022* Over 360 environmental groups sent a legal petition to the Biden administration to reduce oil and gas drilling to 98% lower than current levels by 2035. The petition explains that, without action, it will be difficult for the United States to keep its pledge to keep global temperatures from rising beyond 1.5℃. 
*Jan. 20, 2022* Over 80 environmental organizations sign and send a letter to the Biden administration, which urges the Department of the Interior to write a new 5-year Offshore Lease Program that bans lease sales starting in 2022. The letter also calls on Secretary Haaland to repudiate Lease Sale 257. 
*Jan. 27, 2022* The District Court for the District of Columbia blocks Lease Sale 257 in the Gulf of Mexico because the Department of the Interior failed to take a “hard look” at the environmental impact of the project or to account for the effect of overseas fossil fuel use when calculating climate impacts, which violated the National Environmental Policy Act. _Friends of the Earth, et al., v. Haaland, et al._, No. 21-cv-02317-RC (D.D.C.). For more background on the ruling, see EELP’s overview of the NEPA Review Process or visit our NEPA Tracker Page for the most up to date review requirements. 
*Feb. 1, 2022* The Department of the Interior mistakenly posted language on its oil and gas webpage that indicated royalty fees for leases would increase to 18.75%. The Department later removed the language, and a spokesperson for the Department said the decision to increase royalty rates was not yet final.
*Feb. 8, 2022 *310 environmental groups file a petition asking the Department of the Interior to immediately stop new drilling in the Gulf of Mexico.
*Feb. 8, 2022 *Intervenor defendant, the American Petroleum Institute files a notice of appeal with the D.C. Circuit, challenging the D.C District Court’s decision to block Lease Sale 257 in the Gulf of Mexico. _Friends of the Earth, et al. v. Haaland_, _et al._, Docket No. 1:21-cv-02317 (D.D.C.).
*Feb. 14, 2022* Louisiana, another intervenor defendant, files a notice of appeal in the D.C. Circuit case that blocked Lease Sale 257. _Friends of the Earth, et al. v. Haaland_, _et al._, Docket No. 22-05037 (D.C. Cir).
*Feb. 14, 2022 *The Biden administration asks the 5th Circuit to reverse the Western District of Louisiana’s decision that blocked the Biden administration’s moratorium on new oil and gas drilling on federal lands and waters. Among other issues, the Biden administration argues that Biden’s Executive Order 14008 is both lawful and unreviewable and that the plaintiffs relied on erroneous interpretations of the Outer Continental Shelf Lands Act and the Mineral Leasing Act. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 21-30505 (5th Cir.)
*Feb. 18, 2022* Environmental groups file a motion to dismiss for lack of jurisdiction in the D.C. Circuit case that blocked Lease Sale 257. _Friends of the Earth, et al. v. Haaland_, _et al._, Docket No. 22-05037 (D.C. Cir).
*Feb. 22, 2022* A federal judge in the Western District of Louisiana blocks the Biden administration’s application of an interim social cost of carbon metric., _Louisiana v. Biden_, No. 21-cv-01074 (W.D. La.). For updates on the metric and this litigation, see our Social Cost of Greenhouse Gases tracker page. In light of this decision, the Biden administration announces that it will delay decisions on new oil and gas drilling on federal lands. 
*Feb. 28, 2022 *The Biden administration announces that it will not appeal the District Court’s decision that canceled Lease Sale 257 in the Gulf of Mexico. _Friends of the Earth, et al. v. Haaland_, _et al._, Docket No. 1:21-cv-02317 (D.D.C.).
*Mar. 8, 2022 *The Court of Appeals for the District of Columbia Circuit denies an emergency motion by American Petroleum Institute to expedite the appeal of the District Court decision that canceled Lease Sale 257. _Friends of the Earth, et al. v. Haaland_, _et al._, Docket No. 22-05037 (D.C. Cir).
*Apr. 15, 2022 *To comply with the preliminary injunction issued by the court in _Louisiana v. Biden, _the DOI announces that the BLM will issue notices for lease sales that will increase in royalty rates from 12.5% to 18.75% and limit the acreage available for leasing. Though this round of lease sales will move forward, the Biden administration continues its appeal of that injunction. _Louisiana et al v Biden et al,_ Docket No. 2:21-cv-00778 (W.D. La.).
*April 18, 2022: *The BLM publishes final environmental assessments and sale notices for June 2022 lease sales. The final sale notices reduces the acreage of land available for leasing on public lands by 80% and increased royalty rates. For offshore leases, the current 5-year program is scheduled to end on June 30, 2022.
*Apr. 19, 2022: *The plaintiffs in _Western Energy Alliance v. Biden_ assert that the notice put forward by the Bureau of Land Management still violates the Mineral Leasing Act because BLM did not establish a reliable and predictable leasing system in the future. A hearing in that case is scheduled for May 13. _Western Energy Alliance v. Biden_, No. 0:21-cv-00013 (D. Wyo.).
*Apr. 29, 2022 *Republican states attorneys general ask the Western District of Louisiana to grant summary judgment in the case challenging leasing pause. The states also challenge the cancellation of lease sales, including the cancellation of Lease Sale 257. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 2:21-cv-00778 (W.D. La). 
*May 10, 2022* The Fifth Circuit hears oral arguments on the preliminary injunction that halted the Biden administration’s leasing pause. _Louisiana v. Biden_, Docket No. 21-30505 (5th Cir.).
*May 12, 2022 *BOEM cancels upcoming offshore Lease Sales 258, 259, and 261, citing “lack of industry interest”  and “conflicting court rulings” as reasons for the cancellations. 
*May 19, 2022* During a hearing in front of the Senate Energy & Natural Resources Committee, Secretary Haaland says the DOI will propose a new 5-year offshore leasing plan by June 30, 2022, when the current 5-year plan is set to expire.
*May 19, 2022 *The states in _Louisiana v. Biden _write a letter to the Fifth Circuit to inform the court about the three cancelled lease sales. No. 21-30505 (5th Cir.).
*May 24, 2022* BOEM writes a letter to the Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals explaining its decision not to hold the upcoming lease sales. No. 21-30505 (5th Cir.).


----------



## eagle1462010

News Items | Bureau of Ocean Energy Management
					






					www.boem.gov
				




Wind energy......wind energy........over and over again.

The attack on fossil fuels is being done on purpose.  They WANT HIGH GAS PRICES........Anything else is a LIE..........they don't care who it hurts.....They don't care about the poor being screwed.............This is an AGENDA and they will destroy anyone who gets in their way.  

Remember that in NOVEMBER.


----------



## Vrenn

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Keystone XL was headed to Port Arthur Texas, to the largest refinery in North America, which is also capable of refining Alberta sand crude.
> 
> Don't let these commies fool you.
> 
> Killing Keystone XL had an immediate, DIRECT effect on fuel prices, which has been the DELIBERATE intent of the communist Biden Administration.
> 
> ALL BIDEN'S FAULT.



Keystone XL didn't get killed.  It still exists and is still being used from Western Canada all the way down to southern TX.  What got killed was the extra routes that really didn't mean a thing except for screwing up water tables and Burial Lands.


----------



## BlindBoo

bripat9643 said:


> It does matter because the price of oil will be a lot lower if the US isn't importing billions of barrels of it.


The US is oil dependent.  We were oil dependent throughout Trumpybear's entire term (and obama's two terms, Bushes two, Clinton's two, Raygun/Bushes twelve, Carters' one, Nixon/Ford, Kennedy/Johnson.



			U.S. Imports of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels)


----------



## gipper




----------



## surada

@BlindBoo





bripat9643 said:


> Trump got a masters from the Wharton school of business, you fucking moron.


Nope. Trump got a bachelor's degree and his professors said he was the dumbest student they ever had. He routinely skipped classes and hired people to take tests.


----------



## eagle1462010

gipper said:


> View attachment 653467


That is a true meme.  Russia is making record profits right now via BRICS.


----------



## surada

eagle1462010 said:


> It would increase the global supply which is needed.  Would make transport CHEAPER to the refineries here.
> 
> But that would lower gas prices............CAN'T HAVE THAT HUH................



No keystone XL oil would be sold in the US. The whole point is for the Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands is to take advantage of the free trade zone.


----------



## bripat9643

AsherN said:


> It doesn't matter because the price of oil is a global market. Unless you are in favour of the government mandating the domestic price?


U.S. imports constitute a large share of the global markets.  Not importing 10 billion barrels a year has a big effect on the global price of oil


----------



## bripat9643

BlindBoo said:


> The US is oil dependent.  We were oil dependent throughout Trumpybear's entire term (and obama's two terms, Bushes two, Clinton's two, Raygun/Bushes twelve, Carters' one, Nixon/Ford, Kennedy/Johnson.
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. Imports of Crude Oil (Thousand Barrels)


False.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> @BlindBoo
> Nope. Trump got a bachelor's degree and his professors said he was the dumbest student they ever had. He routinely skipped classes and hired people to take tests.


Nope.  His bachelor's degree is from Fordham.

The professor is just another Trump hating prog.    

Education
Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania
1966–1968

Fordham University
1964–1966

New York Military Academy
1959–1964

Kew-Forest School


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> Nope.  His bachelor's degree is from Fordham.
> 
> The professor is just another Trump hating prog.
> 
> Education
> Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania
> 1966–1968
> View attachment 653477
> Fordham University
> 1964–1966
> View attachment 653480
> New York Military Academy
> 1959–1964
> View attachment 653479
> Kew-Forest School
> View attachment 653478



Trump didn't finish at Fordham.


----------



## BlindBoo

bripat9643 said:


> False.


We consume 20 million barrels a day and only produced, at the height of production 13 Million barrels a day.  Domestic consumption outstripped domestic production over half a century ago.

Patrick De Haan, head of petroleum analysis at the website GasBuddy, said the* United States consumes about 20 million barrels of oil each day.* Of that, 7 million barrels a day are imported, he said, with 3 million barrels from Canada and the rest from overseas.

Read more at: https://www.miamiherald.com/latest-news/article239077733.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## LeftofLeft

BlindBoo said:


> Oil prices hardly reacted at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cushing, OK WTI Spot Price FOB  (Dollars per Barrel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eia.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil prices had been increasing since April 20,2020.  Not Jan. 21 2021.  The Saudi's and OPEC's cuts in production that Trump begged for were finally being realized just as the world's economies were ramping back up.


Oil prices had been increasing. That is not the argument. Oil prices have SPIKED since January 2021.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Keystone XL only benefits Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands.


amazing.  Simply amazing.  The amount of stupid continues on the left.


----------



## jc456

BluesLegend said:


> Biden gas is nearly $6 a gallon, Dems are going to pay a high price this Nov for their war on fossil fuels. Probably the worse Dem loss in 100 years.


unless they have the steal down pat.  then they know they can't lose.  That's what this seems to indicate to me.  They aren't concerned because they have the cheat down.


----------



## jc456

LeftofLeft said:


> Oil prices had been increasing. That is not the argument. Oil prices have SPIKED since January 2021.


no they weren't, that's a flat out lie bubba.


----------



## jc456

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Keystone XL was headed to Port Arthur Texas, to the largest refinery in North America, which is also capable of refining Alberta sand crude.
> 
> Don't let these commies fool you.
> 
> Killing Keystone XL had an immediate, DIRECT effect on fuel prices, which has been the DELIBERATE intent of the communist Biden Administration.
> 
> ALL BIDEN'S FAULT.


again,


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> amazing.  Simply amazing.  The amount of stupid continues on the left.



The whole point of an export pipeline is to take advantage of the free trade zone. It doesn't benefit US consumers or taxpayers.


----------



## LeftofLeft

surada said:


> The whole point of an export pipeline is to take advantage of the free trade zone. It doesn't benefit US consumers or taxpayers.


The Markets disagree with you.


----------



## surada

LeftofLeft said:


> The Markets disagree with you.



The US has the highest lift costs in the world. Domestic producers need the ppb to stay above $75 a barrel.


----------



## BluesLegend

jc456 said:


> unless they have the steal down pat.  then they know they can't lose.  That's what this seems to indicate to me.  They aren't concerned because they have the cheat down.


Even Dem cheating won't overcome the ass whooping voters will unleash on Dems this Nov. Republicans will have a MANDATE FROM THE PEOPLE to tell Biden and Dems to shove their policies up their ass.


----------



## Vrenn

BluesLegend said:


> Even Dem cheating won't overcome the ass whooping voters will unleash on Dems this Nov. Republicans will have a MANDATE FROM THE PEOPLE to tell Biden and Dems to shove their policies up their ass.



You aren't listening.


----------



## BluesLegend

Vrenn said:


> You aren't listening.


Nobody likes you people on the left.


----------



## jc456

BluesLegend said:


> Even Dem cheating won't overcome the ass whooping voters will unleash on Dems this Nov. Republicans will have a MANDATE FROM THE PEOPLE to tell Biden and Dems to shove their policies up their ass.


I predict, in all major or critical counties there will be a pause on counting to extend the ballot counts like was done in 2020.  Fk dude, the courts did nothing.  They know there's no place to take them after the accusation is made.


----------



## jc456

Vrenn said:


> You aren't listening.


Here's the evidence right here, gas prices up 150%, all supply items up over 20% and demofks are like fk you.


----------



## BluesLegend

jc456 said:


> I predict, in all major or critical counties there will be a pause on counting to extend the ballot counts like was done in 2020.  Fk dude, the courts did nothing.  They know there's no place to take them after the accusation is made.


Meh, Dems will be slapped to the ground then we'll kick dirt in their faces while laughing.


----------



## BluesLegend

jc456 said:


> Here's the evidence right here, gas prices up 150%, all supply items up over 20% and demofks are like fk you.


There's still 5 more months of Biden disaster to go before the Nov elections. At this rate the Dem party may pretty much cease to exist.


----------



## surada

BluesLegend said:


> There's still 5 more months of Biden disaster to go before the Nov elections. At this rate the Dem party may pretty much cease to exist.


 One party? Welcome to Syria.


----------



## BluesLegend

surada said:


> One party? Welcome to Syria.


Planet earth would be better off if Dems did not exist.


----------



## BlindBoo

LeftofLeft said:


> Oil prices had been increasing. That is not the argument. Oil prices have SPIKED since January 2021.


It continues on it's steady rise due to market pressure through Bidens first year, until Russia started amassing troops on Ukraine's borders, then it spiked.





__





						Cushing, OK WTI Spot Price FOB  (Dollars per Barrel)
					





					www.eia.gov


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> no they weren't, that's a flat out lie bubba.


They had been increasing since April of 2020.





__





						Cushing, OK WTI Spot Price FOB (Dollars per Barrel)
					





					www.eia.gov


----------



## BlindBoo

BluesLegend said:


> Planet earth would be better off if Dems did not exist.


The Nazi Fascists hated freedom and rule by the People and outlawed other political parties based on that ideology too.


----------



## bripat9643

BlindBoo said:


> The Nazi Fascists hated freedom and rule by the People and outlawed other political parties based on that ideology too.


Democrats don't believe in freedom.  Their persecution of Jan 6 protestors is just a means to outlaw the Republican party.


----------



## AsherN

bripat9643 said:


> U.S. imports constitute a large share of the global markets.  Not importing 10 billion barrels a year has a big effect on the global price of oil


Imagine the US stops importing those 10m barrels and produces them all domestically. What do you think is most likely to happen, There is a surplus of 10m barrels ad the price drops or the other countries curb their production and the price at best remains the same?

IF the US was able to domestically produce all it needs, it would not affect the price. Because the US producers would still price that oil according to global prices.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> They had been increasing since April of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cushing, OK WTI Spot Price FOB (Dollars per Barrel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eia.gov


Dude, oil is stocks are traded fool. Of course they go up and then back down. For you to attempt to sell anyone that 7% of oil drives up gas by 150% is conning the stupid


----------



## BlindBoo

jc456 said:


> Dude, oil is stocks are traded fool. Of course they go up and then back down. For you to attempt to sell anyone that 7% of oil drives up gas by 150% is conning the stupid


Pretending that it wasn't rising demand and falling supply due to forced production cuts by producers in 2020, and saying it was all due to policy changes for leasing on Federal land that did it?  

Saul Biden man.


----------



## jc456

BlindBoo said:


> Pretending that it wasn't rising demand and falling supply due to forced production cuts by producers in 2020, and saying it was all due to policy changes for leasing on Federal land that did it?
> 
> Saul Biden man.


It wasn’t, otherwise you would be posting the price


----------



## Faun

Remodeling Maidiac said:


> It isn't just about the pipeline. Biden hasn't approved a single new exploration lease/permit.
> 2 years ago we were energy independent. Now we're begging former & current enemies to help us.
> 
> We did this to ourselves. Or more correctly DEMOCRATS DID THIS TO US



Bullshit.



			https://www.biologicaldiversity.org/programs/public_lands/energy/dirty_energy_development/oil_and_gas/pdfs/Biden-Year-One-Approved-Federal-APDs_Approved-Federal-APDs.xlsx
		


Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## surada

shockedcanadian said:


> Because our country is such an embarrassment that we don't know how to refine it.
> 
> If Canada actually knew what it was doing, we'd have civil liberties and our best and brightest wouldn't leave.  It's quite sad really, but, it's well beyond my paygrade.
> 
> In short, our prospects for the future are dim, why you would follow us and destroy your middle class is beyond me.


Join a crackpot militia . Isn't that what all the losers do.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Join a crackpot militia . Isn't that what all the losers do.


Especially those founders losers right?


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> Especially those founders losers right?



Are you comparing these whining idiots to early patriots? She's trashing her own country and she's stupid.


----------



## BluesLegend

Democrats OWN the sky high gas prices. Todays reports are the Biden admin is in full panic mode as the high gas prices are tanking Biden's approval numbers and they fear being obliterated in the midterms. Hence bringing down the price of gas is now Biden's #1 priority.


----------



## surada

BluesLegend said:


> Democrats OWN the sky high gas prices. Todays reports are the Biden admin is in full panic mode as the high gas prices are tanking Biden's approval numbers and they fear being obliterated in the midterms. Hence bringing down the price of gas is now Biden's #1 priority.



Of course he's panicked.


----------



## easyt65

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


This guy is obviously a racist, white supremacist Trump supporter.

Everyone knows Putin shut down our energy production and cost us our energy independence....

No, wait - it was Trump
...er, Big Oil
...no, Hoarders
...um, price gaugers..gadgets...
...nope, definitely Trump
...ummm, Big Oil


...Oh, everything is fine, & Americans are just too stupid to understand the dementia-heightened brilliance of Biden's successful policies guiding us through this forced 'transition'


----------



## BULLDOG

eagle1462010 said:


> It would increase the global supply which is needed.  Would make transport CHEAPER to the refineries here.
> 
> But that would lower gas prices............CAN'T HAVE THAT HUH................


Don't be silly. here is no shortage of feed stock to our refineries. Oil companies chose to reduce production during pandemic because people just weren't traveling as much. It takes time to ramp back up to pre-pandemic volumes.  You don't understand that?


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> XL means it's an export pipeline. There's no profit for China otherwise.


Still trying to sell that lie?... lmao 🤣


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Are you comparing these whining idiots to early patriots? She's trashing her own country and she's stupid.


they were militias.


----------



## bripat9643

AsherN said:


> Imagine the US stops importing those 10m barrels and produces them all domestically. What do you think is most likely to happen, There is a surplus of 10m barrels ad the price drops or the other countries curb their production and the price at best remains the same?
> 
> IF the US was able to domestically produce all it needs, it would not affect the price. Because the US producers would still price that oil according to global prices.


You're too stupid to understand what I posted.


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Still trying to sell that lie?... lmao 🤣



I'm really sorry you're so stupid about well known facts.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> I'm really sorry you're so stupid about well known facts.


Ive already posted sources in this thread that prove you're lying...lol


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> they were militias.



Right, genius. We didn't have a standing army or a National Guard.


----------



## jc456

BluesLegend said:


> Democrats OWN the sky high gas prices. Todays reports are the Biden admin is in full panic mode as the high gas prices are tanking Biden's approval numbers and they fear being obliterated in the midterms. Hence bringing down the price of gas is now Biden's #1 priority.


every item on the shelves will go up exponentially.  deflate america.  7 million jobs unfilled.  Not one job added since he was in office.  Can't count replacement jobs from wuhan.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Right, genius. We didn't have a standing army or a National Guard.


standing army doesn't fight within the borders.  so what good are they for the country's internal defense?  militias baby.  you be afwaid?


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> standing army doesn't fight within the borders.  so what good are they for the country's internal defense?  militias baby.  you be afwaid?


 If the US was invaded they would. Militias are just misfits acting out and running around in the woods.


----------



## surada

Department of Energy Data Shows Keystone XL Is an Export Pipeline
					

The Natural Resources Defense Council works to safeguard the earth - its people, its plants and animals, and the natural systems on which all life depends.




					www.nrdc.org


----------



## BlindBoo

surada said:


> If the US was invaded they would. Militias are just misfits acting out and running around in the woods.



Today's Organized militia's are still controlled by the Governors. Some have direct ties to back Colonial militia units.   However the citizens who join the private clubs and call themselves "A Militia' enjoy the same gun rights as Granny's sowing club does or any other citizen for that matter.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Department of Energy Data Shows Keystone XL Is an Export Pipeline
> 
> 
> The Natural Resources Defense Council works to safeguard the earth - its people, its plants and animals, and the natural systems on which all life depends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nrdc.org


National Resource Defence Council?

That's a commie propaganda organ.


----------



## Vrenn

BlindBoo said:


> Today's Organized militia's are still controlled by the Governors. Some have direct ties to back Colonial militia units.   However the citizens who join the private clubs and call themselves "A Militia' enjoy the same gun rights as Granny's sowing club does or any other citizen for that matter.



When the National Guard Act was passed, it no longer was under 2A.  The National Guard belonged to the State Governor unless the President Federalized them and then they were no longer state assets.

The Miliia became something else.  I know of 2 states that still have a States Miliia and that is California and Texas.  Most of the people in the State Militia cannot be federalized.  The State Militias are normally made up of Emergency Services like Fire, Police and others.  But the State Militia isn't armed like the National Guard.  It takes federals to pay for that kind of arms.


----------



## BluesLegend

US Constitution, "The right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed" end of discussion.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> If the US was invaded they would. Militias are just misfits acting out and running around in the woods.


They aren’t being used right now and we are. Demofks all over the place killing blacks


----------



## BlindBoo

Vrenn said:


> When the National Guard Act was passed, it no longer was under 2A.  The National Guard belonged to the State Governor unless the President Federalized them and then they were no longer state assets.
> 
> The Miliia became something else.  I know of 2 states that still have a States Miliia and that is California and Texas.  Most of the people in the State Militia cannot be federalized.  The State Militias are normally made up of Emergency Services like Fire, Police and others.  But the State Militia isn't armed like the National Guard.  It takes federals to pay for that kind of arms.



Today, as defined by the Militia Act of 1903, the term "militia" is used to describe two classes within the United States:[8]


Organized militia – consisting of State Defense Forces, the National Guard and Naval Militia.[9][10]
Unorganized militia – comprising the reserve militia: every able-bodied man of at least 17 and under 45 years of age, not a member of the State Defense Forces, National Guard, or Naval Militia.

Under the Dick Act .....


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> They aren’t being used right now and we are. Demofks all over the place killing blacks



These gangbangers aren't political.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> These gangbangers aren't political.


Run by demofks. See, you didn’t even know it. 

Name one city under republicans with gangbangers?


----------



## eagle1462010

BULLDOG said:


> Don't be silly. here is no shortage of feed stock to our refineries. Oil companies chose to reduce production during pandemic because people just weren't traveling as much. It takes time to ramp back up to pre-pandemic volumes.  You don't understand that?


I work at a refinery nitwit.  We were almost shut down because no demand


----------



## citygator

This thread has been around a while but you’re taking economic opinions from a pipeline worker? Awesome. You gonna take medical advice from the FedEx guy who delivers packages to a doctors office too?   Hilarious.  

Pipeline pumped no oil. There’s not reduction in production by killing it. Doesn’t pump oil anyway. It’s tar sands.  From Canada.  Morons.


----------



## jc456

eagle1462010 said:


> I work at a refinery nitwit.  We were almost shut down because no demand


Horse shit


----------



## surada

eagle1462010 said:


> I work at a refinery nitwit.  We were almost shut down because no demand



No demand? Really? Can you explain that to me?


----------



## eagle1462010

jc456 said:


> Horse shit


yawn.  During the pandemic about the only thing going out was Diesel.  Rest sounded like after a Hurricane.  We came back in to put in temp chillers to recirc product.

That is a FACT........don't care what you think on that.  I was there.  Still am  today.


----------



## BULLDOG

eagle1462010 said:


> I work at a refinery nitwit.  We were almost shut down because no demand


That's what I said. Oil companies chose to cut back because there was no demand.


----------



## eagle1462010

BULLDOG said:


> That's what I said. Oil companies chose to cut back because there was no demand.


And?  Might be because we locked down for a low death rate virus


----------



## BluesLegend

Biden vows to "end fossil fuels", wages war on fossil fuels, gas spikes to $5 a gallon slamming the poor and working class. Biden laughs.


----------



## BULLDOG

eagle1462010 said:


> And?  Might be because we locked down for a low death rate virus


Of course we did. We lost a million people to Covid.  The shut down was required.  What is your point?


----------



## Lesh

eagle1462010 said:


> And? Might be because we locked down for a low death rate virus


A million dead is "low death rate"?


----------



## bripat9643

Vrenn said:


> When the National Guard Act was passed, it no longer was under 2A.  The National Guard belonged to the State Governor unless the President Federalized them and then they were no longer state assets.
> 
> The Miliia became something else.  I know of 2 states that still have a States Miliia and that is California and Texas.  Most of the people in the State Militia cannot be federalized.  The State Militias are normally made up of Emergency Services like Fire, Police and others.  But the State Militia isn't armed like the National Guard.  It takes federals to pay for that kind of arms.


What's your point, dumbass?


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> A million dead is "low death rate"?


Out of 8 billion?  Yeh, that's pretty low.


----------



## bripat9643

BULLDOG said:


> Of course we did. We lost a million people to Covid.  The shut down was required.  What is your point?


We have never shut down our economy in the past, even during the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic that killed a bigger percentage of the population than COVID.


----------



## Vrenn

BlindBoo said:


> Today, as defined by the Militia Act of 1903, the term "militia" is used to describe two classes within the United States:[8]
> 
> 
> Organized militia – consisting of State Defense Forces, the National Guard and Naval Militia.[9][10]
> Unorganized militia – comprising the reserve militia: every able-bodied man of at least 17 and under 45 years of age, not a member of the State Defense Forces, National Guard, or Naval Militia.
> 
> Under the Dick Act .....



Which was superceded by the 1916/17 National Guard Act which left out the "Unorganized" portion.  But it did stress the SDF or Stated Defense Force.  

The Dick Act abolished the Unorganized Militia clause.  That clause comes from the 1792 Militia Act so that a standing army was not required (they learned they were wrong).  The Dick Act of 1903 was a knew jerk act because of the Spanish American War where the US was ill prepared.  The one that counts is the National Guard Act of 1916/17 and 1920 where it modernized the national guard concept and laid out the SDF force.


----------



## BULLDOG

bripat9643 said:


> We have never shut down our economy in the past, even during the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic that killed a bigger percentage of the population than COVID.


About 600,000 died in 1918. More than a million died in the US from Covid19.


----------



## bripat9643

BULLDOG said:


> About 600,000 died in 1918. More than a million died in the US from Covid19.


Our current population is 3 times what it was in 1918, dumbass.


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> A million dead is "low death rate"?


1  From or with as the definition was changed to show a higher death rate.
2.  Average age of 81 with 4 or more comorbids.  They just changed the cause of deaths from cancer and a host of other end of life issues.
3.  The main thing that would kill younger people is the cytokine storm.  Which has been proven TREATABLE in most of the world.  But 
     attacked by pricks like you calling it horse dewormer.  All over the world it was used to stop death.  Here you committed malpractice.
4.  PCR cycles at 40 when they were 32 before and always considered unreliable.  
5.  Pay to play.  When you offer $70,000 a person to a hospital if you are a hot zone then EVERYONE HAS COVID for the money.  This is 
     part of the Cares Act.
6.  Ventilating with no way to drain the fluids was murder.  Why so many died from it.  Not properly trained overpressured the lungs killing 
     the patient.
7.  Pushing high priced drugs that didn't work in hospitals because they are the politicians bitches killed even more.


We proved that the only thing our country cared about was MONEY.  Didn't matter who died so some could get filthy rich.  It showed the WANNA BE DICTATORS in this country and America didn't like what it saw.  And it has helped create the worst INFLATION since the Great Depression.  We may very well have another Great Depression and the govt's actions caused this.  Not to mention the destruction of small business in this country.

We did good ONLY if we wanted to destroy our country.  I spit on you Gov't sheep.


----------



## eagle1462010

BULLDOG said:


> About 600,000 died in 1918. More than a million died in the US from Covid19.


Did they?   81 age the average.  Large portion they just changed the death for the money from the Cares Act.


----------



## Lesh

eagle1462010 said:


> 1  From or with as the definition was changed to show a higher death rate.
> 2.  Average age of 81 with 4 or more comorbids.  They just changed the cause of deaths from cancer and a host of other end of life issues.
> 3.  The main thing that would kill younger people is the cytokine storm.  Which has been proven TREATABLE in most of the world.  But
> attacked by pricks like you calling it horse dewormer.  All over the world it was used to stop death.  Here you committed malpractice.
> 4.  PCR cycles at 40 when they were 32 before and always considered unreliable.
> 5.  Pay to play.  When you offer $70,000 a person to a hospital if you are a hot zone then EVERYONE HAS COVID for the money.  This is
> part of the Cares Act.
> 6.  Ventilating with no way to drain the fluids was murder.  Why so many died from it.  Not properly trained overpressured the lungs killing
> the patient.
> 7.  Pushing high priced drugs that didn't work in hospitals because they are the politicians bitches killed even more.
> 
> 
> We proved that the only thing our country cared about was MONEY.  Didn't matter who died so some could get filthy rich.  It showed the WANNA BE DICTATORS in this country and America didn't like what it saw.  And it has helped create the worst INFLATION since the Great Depression.  We may very well have another Great Depression and the govt's actions caused this.  Not to mention the destruction of small business in this country.
> We did good ONLY if we wanted to destroy our country.  I spit on you Gov't sheep



No more trips to crazy town please

One million dead. Don't start parsing out ages. We've been all through that.

There were well over 1 million EXCESS deaths during the two years of the pandemic


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> No more trips to crazy town please
> 
> One million dead. Don't start parsing out ages. We've been all through that.
> 
> There were well over 1 million EXCESS deaths during the two years of the pandemic


At 81 years old with comorbids like TERMINAL CANCER.

Wow........Covid is BADASS on someone who is about to die of cancer.........Might have lived a couple more days if IT HADN'T BEEN FOR COVID...........

That is the average age nitwit.


----------



## Lesh

eagle1462010 said:


> At 81 years old with comorbids like TERMINAL CANCER.
> 
> Wow........Covid is BADASS on someone who is about to die of cancer.........Might have lived a couple more days if IT HADN'T BEEN FOR COVID...........
> 
> That is the average age nitwit.


Just stop

EXCESS deaths that exceed the number of covid deaths


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> Just stop
> 
> EXCESS deaths that exceed the number of covid deaths


NO.  81 average age with 4 comorbids ...........MOONBAT.

No one believes you anymore.......I never did.......rest are just catching up.

You dropped the Covid nonsense early on for polls...........because people HATE YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID...........why it had to go..........

Bring it back up for elections..........PRETTY PLEASE.......LOL


----------



## Lesh

eagle1462010 said:


> NO.  81 average age with 4 comorbids ...........MOONBAT.
> 
> No one believes you anymore.......I never did.......rest are just catching up.
> 
> You dropped the Covid nonsense early on for polls...........because people HATE YOU FOR WHAT YOU DID...........why it had to go..........
> 
> Bring it back up for elections..........PRETTY PLEASE.......LOL


"Hate me for what I did"?

Dude...you are a sick individual


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> "Hate me for what I did"?
> 
> Dude...you are a sick individual


Screw you and your party.  Yeah......lock downs and tyrant politicians.

Truth hurts..........GOOD.


----------



## Lesh

eagle1462010 said:


> Screw you and your party.  Yeah......lock downs and tyrant politicians.
> 
> Truth hurts..........GOOD.


WTF

Trump was Prez during lockdown you idiot


----------



## eagle1462010

Lesh said:


> WTF
> 
> Trump was Prez during lockdown you idiot


He didn't ordered the states to go postal.......While I blame him for 2 weeks to control the spread he didn't cause all of this shit.

Blue hell holes did far worse than others.......to the point that in places like Los Angeles your own normal protesters were coming after Dems.......guess you missed that.

Now in places like South Dakota ..............they didn't shut down.......We shut down here for a bit then many went back to work and barber shops opened back up.  Not so in Blue cities and states.


----------



## Lesh

eagle1462010 said:


> He didn't ordered the states to go postal.......While I blame him for 2 weeks to control the spread he didn't cause all of this shit.
> 
> Blue hell holes did far worse than others.......to the point that in places like Los Angeles your own normal protesters were coming after Dems.......guess you missed that.
> 
> Now in places like South Dakota ..............they didn't shut down.......We shut down here for a bit then many went back to work and barber shops opened back up.  Not so in Blue cities and states.


And people died in droves.

Look at the Florida and Texas numbers


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> We have never shut down our economy in the past, even during the 1918 Spanish flu pandemic that killed a bigger percentage of the population than COVID.



Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??









						How they flattened the curve during the 1918 Spanish Flu
					

Social distancing isn’t a new idea—it saved thousands of American lives during the last great pandemic. Here's how it worked.




					www.nationalgeographic.com
				




_Social distancing isn’t a new idea—it saved thousands of American lives during the last great pandemic. Here's how it worked.

[...]

Flu cases continued to mount until finally, on October 3, schools, churches, theaters, and public gathering spaces were shut down. Just two weeks after the first reported case, there were at least 20,000 more.

[...]

From its first known U.S. case, at a Kansas military base in March 1918, the flu spread across the country. Shortly after health measures were put in place in Philadelphia, a case popped up in St. Louis. Two days later, the city shut down most public gatherings and quarantined victims in their homes. The cases slowed._​


----------



## Faun

eagle1462010 said:


> He didn't ordered the states to go postal.......While I blame him for 2 weeks to control the spread he didn't cause all of this shit.
> 
> Blue hell holes did far worse than others.......to the point that in places like Los Angeles your own normal protesters were coming after Dems.......guess you missed that.
> 
> Now in places like South Dakota ..............they didn't shut down.......We shut down here for a bit then many went back to work and barber shops opened back up.  Not so in Blue cities and states.



He didn't order it because he lacked the authority to order it. He did recommend it though and TBD states followed his guidelines.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> Out of 8 billion?  Yeh, that's pretty low.



We don't have 8 billion people in the US.


----------



## surada

Faun said:


> He didn't order it because he lacked the authority to order it. He did recommend it though and TBD states followed his guidelines.


The 430,000 who returned from China landed in NY and LA, stupid.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How they flattened the curve during the 1918 Spanish Flu
> 
> 
> Social distancing isn’t a new idea—it saved thousands of American lives during the last great pandemic. Here's how it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalgeographic.com
> 
> 
> 
> ​_Social distancing isn’t a new idea—it saved thousands of American lives during the last great pandemic. Here's how it worked._​​_[...]_​​_Flu cases continued to mount until finally, on October 3, schools, churches, theaters, and public gathering spaces were shut down. Just two weeks after the first reported case, there were at least 20,000 more._​​_[...]_​​_From its first known U.S. case, at a Kansas military base in March 1918, the flu spread across the country. Shortly after health measures were put in place in Philadelphia, a case popped up in St. Louis. Two days later, the city shut down most public gatherings and quarantined victims in their homes. The cases slowed._​



So in Philadelphia "schools, churches, theaters, and public gathering spaces were shut down," not every business in town.  Kansas City shutdown public gatherings.   That's it.  There was no nationwide shut down of businesses or even public schools. The only business shutdown anywhere was movie theaters in Philadelphia.

To sum up, there was no shutdown of the economy.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> We don't have 8 billion people in the US.


The million dead figure is for the entire world, moron.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> The million dead figure is for the entire world, moron.


When Trump left the WH the death toll in the US was 550,000. Check your numbers.

We've had over a million COVID deaths in the US.









						COVID Data Tracker
					

CDC’s home for COVID-19 data. Visualizations, graphs, and data in one easy-to-use website.



					covid.cdc.gov


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> So in Philadelphia "schools, churches, theaters, and public gathering spaces were shut down," not every business in town.  Kansas City shutdown public gatherings.   That's it.  There was no nationwide shut down of businesses or even public schools. The only business shutdown anywhere was movie theaters in Philadelphia.
> 
> To sum up, there was no shutdown of the economy.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??



It wasn't just Philadelphia, fucking moron.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> It wasn't just Philadelphia, fucking moron.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???


Please list any other shutdowns in other cities.  Listed every single one mentioned in your article.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Please list any other shutdowns in other cities.  Listed every single one mentioned in your article.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???



LOL

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


Albany

Baltimore

Birmingham

Boston

Buffalo

Chicago

Cincinnati

Cleveland

Columbus

Dayton

Denver

Fall River

Indianapolis

Kansas City

Los Angeles

Louisville

Milwaukee

Minneapolis

Nashville

Newark

New Haven

New Orleans

New York

Oakland

Omaha

Philadelphia

Pittsburgh

Portland

Providence

Richmond

Rochester

San Francisco

Seattle

Spokane

St. Louis

Washington


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???
> 
> 
> Albany
> 
> Baltimore
> 
> Birmingham
> 
> Boston
> 
> Buffalo
> 
> Chicago
> 
> Cincinnati
> 
> Cleveland
> 
> Columbus
> 
> Dayton
> 
> Denver
> 
> Fall River
> 
> Indianapolis
> 
> Kansas City
> 
> Los Angeles
> 
> Louisville
> 
> Milwaukee
> 
> Minneapolis
> 
> Nashville
> 
> Newark
> 
> New Haven
> 
> New Orleans
> 
> New York
> 
> Oakland
> 
> Omaha
> 
> Philadelphia
> 
> Pittsburgh
> 
> Portland
> 
> Providence
> 
> Richmond
> 
> Rochester
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> Seattle
> 
> Spokane
> 
> St. Louis
> 
> Washington


What did they shutdown?  Where's the evidence?


----------



## Lesh

*Now as then, *public health interventions are the first line of defense against an epidemic in the absence of a vaccine.* These measures include closing schools, shops, and restaurants; placing restrictions on transportation; mandating social distancing, and banning public gatherings*. (This is how small groups can save lives during a pandemic.)

Of course, getting citizens to comply with such orders is another story: *In 1918, a San Francisco health officer shot three people when one refused to wear a mandatory face mask. In Arizona, police handed out $10 fines for those caught without the protective gear. *But eventually, the most drastic and sweeping measures paid off. After implementing a multitude of strict closures and controls on public gatherings, St. Louis, San Francisco, Milwaukee, and Kansas City responded fastest and most effectively: Interventions there were credited with cutting transmission rates by 30 to 50 percent.* New York City, which reacted earliest to the crisis with mandatory quarantines and staggered business hours,* experienced the lowest death rate on the Eastern seaboard.









						How they flattened the curve during the 1918 Spanish Flu
					

Social distancing isn’t a new idea—it saved thousands of American lives during the last great pandemic. Here's how it worked.




					www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> What did they shutdown?  Where's the evidence?



How many times are you going to boast about being the forum's biggest fucking moron on the forum??

I already gave you the link, fucking moron. And it shows all of those cities in response to your moronic claim it listed only Philadelphia.


----------



## bripat9643

Lesh said:


> *Now as then, *public health interventions are the first line of defense against an epidemic in the absence of a vaccine.* These measures include closing schools, shops, and restaurants; placing restrictions on transportation; mandating social distancing, and banning public gatherings*. (This is how small groups can save lives during a pandemic.)
> 
> Of course, getting citizens to comply with such orders is another story: *In 1918, a San Francisco health officer shot three people when one refused to wear a mandatory face mask. In Arizona, police handed out $10 fines for those caught without the protective gear. *But eventually, the most drastic and sweeping measures paid off. After implementing a multitude of strict closures and controls on public gatherings, St. Louis, San Francisco, Milwaukee, and Kansas City responded fastest and most effectively: Interventions there were credited with cutting transmission rates by 30 to 50 percent.* New York City, which reacted earliest to the crisis with mandatory quarantines and staggered business hours,* experienced the lowest death rate on the Eastern seaboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How they flattened the curve during the 1918 Spanish Flu
> 
> 
> Social distancing isn’t a new idea—it saved thousands of American lives during the last great pandemic. Here's how it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nationalgeographic.com


_But eventually, the most drastic and sweeping measures paid off. After implementing a multitude of strict closures and controls on _*public gatherings*​
Where does it say they closed businesses, fuckstick?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> How many times are you going to boast about being the forum's biggest fucking moron on the forum??
> 
> I already gave you the link, fucking moron. And it shows all of those cities in response to your moronic claim it listed only Philadelphia.


That link doesn't say they closed any businesses except for movie theaters in Philadelphia, you fucking moron.  Your own cite proves you wrong.

How many times are you going to boast about being the forum's biggest fucking moron on the forum??


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> _But eventually, the most drastic and sweeping measures paid off. After implementing a multitude of strict closures and controls on _*public gatherings*​
> Where does it say they closed businesses, fuckstick?



I already showed you, fucking moron...

_Flu cases continued to mount until finally, on October 3, schools, churches, theaters, and public gathering spaces were shut down._​


----------



## Lesh

bripat9643 said:


> _But eventually, the most drastic and sweeping measures paid off. After implementing a multitude of strict closures and controls on _*public gatherings*​
> Where does it say they closed businesses, fuckstick?


"They closed all sorts of businesses. You understand that theaters are businesses right?

Do you not understand that "staggered business hours" mean they were required to be closed at certain times?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> I already showed you, fucking moron...
> 
> _Flu cases continued to mount until finally, on October 3, schools, churches, theaters, and public gathering spaces were shut down._​


You showed they closed movie theaters in Philadelphia.  Nothing more.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> That link doesn't say they closed any businesses except for movie theaters in Philadelphia, you fucking moron.  Your own cite proves you wrong.
> 
> How many times are you going to boast about being the forum's biggest fucking moron on the forum??



LOL

I can only conclude when you parrot back insults I hurl at you, it's because a) the insult stung you; and b) you lack the brain capacity to think up your own insults.

Your  ignorance aside, the article was about social distancing in 1918, which is what we did in response to covid. It also mentioned shutdowns in St. Louis. Your addled brain missed that one too. It then list 36 cities across America which enforced social distancing. Somehow, your empty skull cavity missed 35 of them.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> You showed they closed movie theaters in Philadelphia.  Nothing more.



Sadly, now you're just lying. The article was about cities doing then what they did now. And it mentioned more than just theaters and more than just Philadelphia.

If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do. Then again, you are a proven liar...



bripat9643 said:


> yes, I did lie about that.  I said it simply to trigger morons like you, and it worked.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> It wasn't just Philadelphia, fucking moron.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???


Post some evidence that it occurred elsewhere.  Otherwise, admit youre a fucking moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Sadly, now you're just lying. The article was about cities doing then what they did now. And it mentioned more than just theaters and more than just Philadelphia.
> 
> If truth and reality were on your side, you wouldn't have to lie like ya do. Then again, you are a proven liar...
> 
> ​


It mentioned other cities, but it didn't say they shut anything down in them.  The only business shutdown it mentioned was movie theaters in Philadelphia.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Post some evidence that it occurred elsewhere.  Otherwise, admit youre a fucking moron.



I already did, fucking moron, in the link I posted.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I can only conclude when you parrot back insults I hurl at you, it's because a) the insult stung you; and b) you lack the brain capacity to think up your own insults.
> 
> Your  ignorance aside, the article was about social distancing in 1918, which is what we did in response to covid. It also mentioned shutdowns in St. Louis. Your addled brain missed that one too. It then list 36 cities across America which enforced social distancing. Somehow, your empty skull cavity missed 35 of them.


It didn't mention any business shutdown's in St. Louis, liar.   The only thing it had to say about St Louis is this:

_The deaths due to the virus were estimated to be about 358 people per 100,000 in St Louis, compared to 748 per 100,000 in Philadelphia_​​No mention of any shutdowns.

We aren't talking about social distancing.  We're talking about business shutdowns.  No one gives a rat's ass about social distancing.  That has zero effect on the economy.

Face it, you made a claim that you can't backup.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> I already did, fucking moron, in the link I posted.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???


Quote the part that supports your claim.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> It mentioned other cities, but it didn't say they shut anything down in them.  The only business shutdown it mentioned was movie theaters in Philadelphia.



Fucking moron, it states all of those cities enforced social distancing. Which is what the article states about closures in Philadelphia, St. Louis, San Francisco, Milwaukee, Kansas City and New York. Then it showed when 36 cities implemented social distancing requirements in relation to flu cases.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Quote the part that supports your claim.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever???



LOL

You're such a fucking moron...

_After implementing a multitude of strict closures and controls on public gatherings, St. Louis, San Francisco, Milwaukee, and Kansas City responded fastest and most effectively: Interventions there were credited with cutting transmission rates by 30 to 50 percent. New York City, which reacted earliest to the crisis with mandatory quarantines and staggered business hours, experienced the lowest death rate on the Eastern seaboard._​


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, it states all of those cities enforced social distancing. Which is what the article states about closures in Philadelphia, St. Louis, San Francisco, Milwaukee, Kansas City and New York. Then it showed when 36 cities implemented social distancing requirements in relation to flu cases.


Fucking morn, this discussion is about business closures, and nothing else.  Why would anyone give a rat's ass about social distancing?  Philadelphia closed theaters and schools.  The later isn't a business. so it doesn't count, so all you got is movie theaters in Philadelphia 

You really are sound desperate, FAUX.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're such a fucking moron...
> 
> _After implementing a multitude of strict closures and controls on public gatherings, St. Louis, San Francisco, Milwaukee, and Kansas City responded fastest and most effectively: Interventions there were credited with cutting transmission rates by 30 to 50 percent. New York City, which reacted earliest to the crisis with mandatory quarantines and staggered business hours, experienced the lowest death rate on the Eastern seaboard._​


Where does it say they closed business? Oh yeah, that's right:  nowhere.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Fucking morn, this discussion is about business closures, and nothing else.  Why would anyone give a rat's ass about social distancing?  Philadelphia closed theaters and schools.  The later isn't a business. so it doesn't count, so all you got is movie theaters in Philadelphia
> 
> You really are sound desperate, FAUX.



Fucking moron, theaters are businesses. So are _"dancehalls, poolhalls, moving-picture shows, and especially saloons."_ Restaurants were a business that mainly remained open.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Where does it say they closed business? Oh yeah, that's right:  nowhere.



Fucking moron, _"a multitude of strict closures and controls on public gatherings"_


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, theaters are businesses. So are _"dancehalls, poolhalls, moving-picture shows, and especially saloons."_ Restaurants were a business that mainly remained open.


Yes, I admitted that.  Theaters in Philadelphia,  that's the sum total of businesses that were closed.  

Your article doesn't say _"dancehalls, poolhalls, moving-picture shows and saloons"_ were closed.   It doesn't say a thing about restaurants.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Fucking moron, _"a multitude of strict closures and controls on public gatherings"_


You're assuming that it's talking about businesses.  However, none are mentioned.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Yes, I admitted that.  Theaters in Philadelphia,  that's the sum total of businesses that were closed.
> 
> Your article doesn't say _"dancehalls, poolhalls, moving-picture shows and saloons"_ were closed.   It doesn't say a thing about restaurants.



Fucking moron, that's why I added yet another link.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> You're assuming that it's talking about businesses.  However, none are mentioned.



You're lying again, fucking moron. Do you ever not lie? Again,. theaters are a business. And again, then, like now, it wasn't just businesses. It was also schools, churches and public gatherings.


----------



## surada

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.



What Trump legacy? US oil production doubled from 2008 to 2016. Trump had nothing to do with that.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

surada said:


> What Trump legacy? US oil production doubled from 2008 to 2016. Trump had nothing to do with that.



Wrong, it went from 4.23 to 7.1 under O and from 7.1 to 11.1 under trump.  Took 8 years under O to add 3mbbl/day and trump 4 years to add 4mbbl/day.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe

surada said:


> What Trump legacy? US oil production doubled from 2008 to 2016. Trump had nothing to do with that.


Oil production increased on private land.  Obama had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Dragonlady

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Oil production increased on private land.  Obama had nothing to do with that.



And what exactly did Trump do differently, other than sell leases on public lands that no one drilled?


----------



## surada

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Oil production increased on private land.  Obama had nothing to do with that.



Of course not. The thing that drove increased production was the high price per barrel. That's what drove the rig count higher than it had been in 44 years.


----------



## surada

Dragonlady said:


> And what exactly did Trump do differently, other than sell leases on public lands that no one drilled?



He threatened the Saudis if they didn't cut production.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> What Trump legacy? US oil production doubled from 2008 to 2016. Trump had nothing to do with that.


Neither did Obama.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> He threatened the Saudis if they didn't cut production.


I suppose you have a transcript of him doing that?


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> I suppose you have a transcript of him doing that?



Sure. I'll Google it.

Meanwhile oil production increased by 88% during the Obama years.. biggest increase under any president ever.









						The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
					

President Barack Obama speaks at the TransCanada Pipe Yard in Cushing, Okla., Thursday, March 22, 2012. (AP Photo/LM Otero) There is a great irony that spans the presidential terms of George W. Bush and Barack Obama. President Bush, widely viewed as a Texas oil man, presided over eight straight...




					www.forbes.com


----------



## surada

Special Report: Trump told Saudi: Cut oil supply or lose U.S. military support - sources
					

By Timothy Gardner, Steve Holland, Dmitry Zhdannikov and Rania El Gamal




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

bripat9643 said:


> Neither did Obama.


but I thought Obama totally destroyed the oil and gas industry and basically ordered the FEDs to close down oil refineries and stuff -- because of how much he hates oil and America


----------



## surada

Biff_Poindexter said:


> but I thought Obama totally destroyed the oil and gas industry and basically ordered the FEDs to close down oil refineries and stuff -- because of how much he hates oil and America











						The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
					

President Barack Obama speaks at the TransCanada Pipe Yard in Cushing, Okla., Thursday, March 22, 2012. (AP Photo/LM Otero) There is a great irony that spans the presidential terms of George W. Bush and Barack Obama. President Bush, widely viewed as a Texas oil man, presided over eight straight...




					www.forbes.com


----------



## surada

shockedcanadian said:


> Because our country is such an embarrassment that we don't know how to refine it.
> 
> If Canada actually knew what it was doing, we'd have civil liberties and our best and brightest wouldn't leave.  It's quite sad really, but, it's well beyond my paygrade.
> 
> In short, our prospects for the future are dim, why you would follow us and destroy your middle class is beyond me.



ISIS was refining Syrian oil using Jerry cans and you say Canadians can't??


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Sure. I'll Google it.
> 
> Meanwhile oil production increased by 88% during the Obama years.. biggest increase under any president ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> 
> President Barack Obama speaks at the TransCanada Pipe Yard in Cushing, Okla., Thursday, March 22, 2012. (AP Photo/LM Otero) There is a great irony that spans the presidential terms of George W. Bush and Barack Obama. President Bush, widely viewed as a Texas oil man, presided over eight straight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Not because of anything Obama did.  In fact, he tried to reduce oil drilling.  It was all on private lands because of fracking.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> ISIS was refining Syrian oil using Jerry cans and you say Canadians can't??


How many bbl/day do you supposed ISIS produced that way?


----------



## bripat9643

Biff_Poindexter said:


> but I thought Obama totally destroyed the oil and gas industry and basically ordered the FEDs to close down oil refineries and stuff -- because of how much he hates oil and America


He tried.  We can't help it if you're too stupid to understand the economy.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> How many bbl/day do you supposed ISIS produced that way?



I have no idea..  but they had lots and lots of little stills.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Special Report: Trump told Saudi: Cut oil supply or lose U.S. military support - sources
> 
> 
> By Timothy Gardner, Steve Holland, Dmitry Zhdannikov and Rania El Gamal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


"A senior U.S. official "

"Anonymous sources" in other words.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> He tried.  We can't help it if you're too stupid to understand the economy.



Oil production increased by 88% from 2008-2016.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> "A senior U.S. official "
> 
> "Anonymous sources" in other words.



There's dozens of sources. Pick one you like.









						The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
					

President Barack Obama speaks at the TransCanada Pipe Yard in Cushing, Okla., Thursday, March 22, 2012. (AP Photo/LM Otero) There is a great irony that spans the presidential terms of George W. Bush and Barack Obama. President Bush, widely viewed as a Texas oil man, presided over eight straight...




					www.forbes.com


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Oil production increased by 88% from 2008-2016.


From fracking, nimrod.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> There's dozens of sources. Pick one you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
> 
> 
> President Barack Obama speaks at the TransCanada Pipe Yard in Cushing, Okla., Thursday, March 22, 2012. (AP Photo/LM Otero) There is a great irony that spans the presidential terms of George W. Bush and Barack Obama. President Bush, widely viewed as a Texas oil man, presided over eight straight...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Sources for what?  Not for the claim that Trump threatened the Saudis.


----------



## surada

LordBrownTrout said:


> Wrong, it went from 4.23 to 7.1 under O and from 7.1 to 11.1 under trump.  Took 8 years under O to add 3mbbl/day and trump 4 years to add 4mbbl/day.



You're numbers are wrong. Production increased from 5 million bpd to 9 million bpd.








						The Irony Of President Obama's Oil Legacy
					

President Barack Obama speaks at the TransCanada Pipe Yard in Cushing, Okla., Thursday, March 22, 2012. (AP Photo/LM Otero) There is a great irony that spans the presidential terms of George W. Bush and Barack Obama. President Bush, widely viewed as a Texas oil man, presided over eight straight...




					www.forbes.com


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> Sources for what?  Not for the claim that Trump threatened the Saudis.


I have already posted the treats Trump made to the Saudis on April 2, 2020.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> I have already posted the treats Trump made to the Saudis on April 2, 2020.


You had no proof, dumbass.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> You had no proof, dumbass.



Trump also bragged about his April 2, 2020 phone call to MBS.


----------



## surada

U.S. crude output and petroleum demand to rise in 2022 -EIA
					

U.S. crude production and petroleum demand will both rise in 2022 as the economy grows, the U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA) said in its Short Term Energy Outlook (STEO) on Tuesday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> You had no proof, dumbass.



Pipefitters don't make policy.


----------



## frigidweirdo

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



Dude loses his job, then blames Biden for everything, yeah, he's a great source... not


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Trump also bragged about his April 2, 2020 phone call to MBS.


Quote where he said he threatened the Saudis.


----------



## Dragonlady

shockedcanadian said:


> Because our country is such an embarrassment that we don't know how to refine it.
> 
> If Canada actually knew what it was doing, we'd have civil liberties and our best and brightest wouldn't leave.  It's quite sad really, but, it's well beyond my paygrade.
> 
> In short, our prospects for the future are dim, why you would follow us and destroy your middle class is beyond me.



You're such an embarrassment that you know nothing about the country you claim you live in. 

Our best and our brightest don't leave.  We have more "civil liberties" that the USA.  We're #7 in the world in personal freedoms.  The USA is #15.  But you keep spreading the lies, Shocked Iranian.  

In short, we're the best country in the World right now, and you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground.

Canada has 18 refineries spread out across the country.  









						Canadian Refineries F.A.Q. - 7 Questions & Answers
					

Want to know more about refineries in Canada? We answer several common questions people have about Canadian refineries in detail + with infographics!




					www.canadaaction.ca


----------



## Dragonlady

surada said:


> Why doesn't Canada build their pipeline across Canada to the Atlantic or Pacific?



Good luck with that.  

They tried building a pipeline from the tar sands in Northern Alberta, across British Columbia to the coast, to ship the oil from BC, and ran into all kinds of opposition crossing one province.  The Federal Government bought the pipeline, pissing off Canadians who want it scrapped.  It's one of many hot button issues that cost Trudeau his majority last election:

It's been fun:



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-trans-mountain-pipeline-wherry-1.5179626
		




			https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-trans-mountain-pipeline-wherry-1.5179626


----------



## surada

Dragonlady said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> They tried building a pipeline from the tar sands in Northern Alberta, across British Columbia to the coast, to ship the oil from BC, and ran into all kinds of opposition crossing one province.  The Federal Government bought the pipeline, pissing off Canadians who want it scrapped.  It's one of many hot button issues that cost Trudeau his majority last election:
> 
> It's been fun:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-trans-mountain-pipeline-wherry-1.5179626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-trans-mountain-pipeline-wherry-1.5179626



They want to keep their country pristine.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> You had no proof, dumbass.











						Special Report: Trump told Saudi: Cut oil supply or lose U.S. military support - sources
					

By Timothy Gardner, Steve Holland, Dmitry Zhdannikov and Rania El Gamal




					www.reuters.com


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Special Report: Trump told Saudi: Cut oil supply or lose U.S. military support - sources
> 
> 
> By Timothy Gardner, Steve Holland, Dmitry Zhdannikov and Rania El Gamal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


According to "A senior U.S. official."  That means anonymous sources.

It's a lie, of course.  It's fake news.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> According to "A senior U.S. official."  That means anonymous sources.
> 
> It's a lie, of course.  It's fake news.


Maybe Trump lied again.


----------



## Dragonlady

surada said:


> They want to keep their country pristine.



Let's put it this way.  In Canada, we refer to British Columbia as the "left coast".  BC is the only Province in the County which regularly elects NDP Governments.  The NDP are the hippy dippy flower child party.  Think of them "AOC Wing" of Canadian politics.  

And its located right next door to Alberta - the most conservative province in Canada.  The province with ALL of the oil, and the only province in Canada without a VAT.  Home of the Canadian branch of the NRA, and the only province with Charter Schools.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Maybe Trump lied again.


We know the fake news lied.


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> According to "A senior U.S. official."  That means anonymous sources.
> 
> It's a lie, of course.  It's fake news.



Everything you don't want to believe is "fake news", posted by "morons".


----------



## bripat9643

Dragonlady said:


> Everything you don't want to believe is "fake news", posted by "morons".


You're notorious for attacking the source, aren't you, moron?


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> You're notorious for attacking the source, aren't you, moron?



No, I'm notorious for blowing your lies out of the water.  

You live in upside down land, where lies are truth and the truth is dismissed as lies.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> We know the fake news lied.



We know you lie...



bripat9643 said:


> yes, I did lie about that.  I said it simply to trigger morons like you, and it worked.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> Quote where he said he threatened the Saudis.



I've already posted it 3 times from 3 different sources. Look it up yourself.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> I've already posted it 3 times from 3 different sources. Look it up yourself.


Yes, I know.  Your source is an unnamed government official

No banana.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> Yes, I know.  Your source is an unnamed government official
> 
> No banana.



You're a very stupid person to believe a pipefitter over the facts of the keystone XL. Go back and start with the basics in 2011. There's no benefit to the US. The only benefit accrues to the Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> You're a very stupid person to believe a pipefitter over the facts of the keystone XL. Go back and start with the basics in 2011. There's no benefit to the US. The only benefit accrues to the Chinese owners of Canadian tarsands.


Chinese aren't the owners, moron.  The state of Alberta is the owner.  

What the fuck does a pipe fitter have to so with the claim that Trump threatened Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Vrenn

bripat9643 said:


> Chinese aren't the owners, moron.  The state of Alberta is the owner.
> 
> What the fuck does a pipe fitter have to so with the claim that Trump threatened Saudi Arabia?



Follow the money.  It leads to the Canadian Government and Koch Industries.


----------



## bripat9643

Vrenn said:


> Follow the money.  It leads to the Canadian Government and Koch Industries.


What part of "the province of Alberta owns it" didn't you understand?


----------



## Flopper

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."





shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."





shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Oil prices are determined by global supply and demand. Global consumption is about 95 million barrels a day. The Keystone XL would increase supply only .8%.  Since the cost of refining is higher than light crude and it yields less gasoline, the effect on gas prices would not be more than one or two cents a gallon.  Considering  the damage to the environment, the XL extension is not in our best interest.


----------



## LilOlLady

The *United States now leads the world in oil production*, surpassing Russia and Saudi Arabia. Yet the United States still* imports about 7 million barrels of crude oil each day*, causing some to question why we should repeal the ban on exporting American crude oil.
Products are often both *exported and imported* when it makes *economic sense*. For example, the United States is also the world’s leading producer and exporter of corn, yet in 2014, we still* imported 635,000 metric tons of corn.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/sf/brand-connect/wp/enterprise/why-importing-and-exporting-oil-makes-sense/
		

*


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> Oil prices are determined by global supply and demand. Global consumption is about 95 million barrels a day. The Keystone XL would increase supply only .8%.  Since the cost of refining is higher than light crude and it yields less gasoline, the effect on gas prices would not be more than one or two cents a gallon.  Considering  the damage to the environment, the XL extension is not in our best interest.


What "damage to the environment?"  Who put you in charge of deciding whether it's worth it?


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> What "damage to the environment?"  Who put you in charge of deciding whether it's worth it?



Keystone XL has been on the table since 2011. Nothing has changed. It's still a boondoggle.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Keystone XL has been on the table since 2011. Nothing has changed. It's still a boondoggle.


The question was "What damage to the environment?"  What does it matter if it's a "boondoggle" when the taxpayers aren't paying for it?


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> The question was "What damage to the environment?"  What does it matter if it's a "boondoggle" when the taxpayers aren't paying for it?



Lol. There's zero benefit to US taxpayers or consumers.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> What part of "the province of Alberta owns it" didn't you understand?



Alberta invested. Canadian tarsands are owned by the Chinese.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Alberta invested. Canadian tarsands are owned by the Chinese.


alberta owns the pipeline


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> alberta owns the pipeline



Lololol 😅. TransCanada owns the pipeline.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> What part of "the province of Alberta owns it" didn't you understand?











						Alberta seeking $1.3 billion from U.S. over cancelled Keystone XL pipeline
					

Provincial government says it has filed a notice of intent to launch a claim under legacy rules tied to the old North American Free Trade Agreement




					financialpost.com


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

jc456 said:


> alberta owns the pipeline


*"Fifty-Four Forty or Fight!" Redux*

Alberta should secede from Howdy Trudyland and join Great America.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> You're notorious for attacking the source, aren't you, moron?



Trump bragged that he threatened the Saudis that he would stop arms sales if they didn't cut oil production. He was probably lying.. the Saudis know more about market demand than Trump.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Lol. There's zero benefit to US taxpayers or consumers.


Zero harm either, shit for brains.  No taxpayer money was spent on it.  That  means it's not a boondoggle since only taxpayer funded projects can be boondoggles.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Alberta seeking $1.3 billion from U.S. over cancelled Keystone XL pipeline
> 
> 
> Provincial government says it has filed a notice of intent to launch a claim under legacy rules tied to the old North American Free Trade Agreement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> financialpost.com


Are you admitting that you're a moron?


----------



## Flopper

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


The purpose of the Keystone XL pipeline is to transport tar sand oil. which is more expense to collect,  transport, and process than crude oil.  It is also an environmental nightmare.   The processing, byproducts and runoffs  kills everything for miles beyond the facility.  It's estimated that the cost of producing a gallon of gasoline from Canadian tar sands would be approximately 40 cents a gallon higher than Texas crude and the cost of cleanup after the facility is closed would be more than the revenue of all the oil removed.   And someday someone is going have to cleanup this mess of miles of surface and groundwater contamination. This may explain why Exxon Mobil has declared a loss on the original value of its oil sands assets, and Chevron has pulled out of Canadian oil and gas entirely. Other oil majors like Shell and BP are selling off their oil sands assets, leaving it largely to Canadian oil companies and the Canadian government to forge ahead.









						Canada's oil sands industry is taking a big hit » Yale Climate Connections
					

With the Biden administration cancellation of the Keystone XL Pipeline, a troubled industry seeks ways to transport its product.




					yaleclimateconnections.org
				




Unlike conventional crude oil, which occurs as a liquid within the pore spaces of solid rock, oil sands are a mixture of semi-solid oil, sand, clay, and water. The viscous crude, called bitumen, can’t just be pumped like an oil well; extraction methods use more energy and more water and are much more costly than conventional oil drilling. For deposits near the land surface, the sand-plus-oil mixture is strip-mined, then processed with hot water and solvents to release the bitumen. For deeper deposits, the “in-situ” process too is complex: Steam must be injected underground to allow the bitumen to flow into extraction wells.  Bitumen then has to mixed with solvents so if will flow through the pipeline.

Below is picture the Fort McMurray, Alberta - Operation Shadow Facility.


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Lololol 😅. TransCanada owns the pipeline.


so not china?


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> The processing, byproducts and runoffs kills everything for miles beyond the facility.


you expect us to believe you?


----------



## DudleySmith

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."



First of all, nobody 'shut down the Keystone pipeline', it's been flowing like gangbusters for several years now. If you can't grasp that fact, then by all means get a frigging lobotomy, because no other facts are going to matter in your fantasy rants.


----------



## jc456

DudleySmith said:


> First of all, nobody 'shut down the Keystone pipeline', it's been flowing like gangbusters for several years now. If you can't grasp that fact, then by all means get a frigging lobotomy, because no other facts are going to matter in your fantasy rants.


Contact Alberta


----------



## BULLDOG

shockedcanadian said:


> He wasn't the only one who warned you.
> 
> John Kerry and his purchased cult of anti-American idiots have done more damage to U.S National Security than N Korea or others have.
> 
> All those convincing their own citizens that energy independence is bad for the environment, but shipping industries to high polluting nations and buying oil from despots is good policy, *are a gift to those who wish to, and may succeed, in destroying America.*
> 
> The corporate media schleps who have become nothing more than an extension of the alt-left of late have no clue about world issues or National Security.  Truly clueless as they repeat the same genuises who have been wrong about everything for thirty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Keystone Pipeline worker says US energy crisis is result of Biden's policies: 'We tried to warn you'
> 
> 
> Former Keystone XL Pipeline worker Neal Crabtree criticized the Biden administration for its energy policies, which he said have led to U.S. dependence on foreign oil and record-high gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A former Keystone XL pipeline worker said the energy industry "tried to warn" President Biden against policies hindering U.S. oil and gas production – policies the worker said have caused the country's growing energy crisis.
> 
> "We tried to warn this administration back when they canceled the Keystone Pipeline" that it was also "canceling national security, foreign policy and energy," Neal Crabtree told Fox News. "They all kinda go hand-in-hand."
> 
> The average price for a gallon of gasoline in the U.S. hit a record high this week, as oil neared $130 per barrel. Biden announced Tuesday that he was banning Russian oil and gas imports, which he said targets the "main artery of Russia’s economy."


Neil Crabtree, your former Keystone worker, is a welder. He sticks two pieces of metal together. What the hell does a welder know about the effects of importing and exporting oil more than any anonymous poster on the internet. Why should his thoughts be more informative than any  other welder?


----------



## DudleySmith

jc456 said:


> Contact Alberta



Why? You think that's a point of some kind? The keystone has been flowing for years, all the way to Port Arthur Tx. It's never been shut down. Live with it.

The Canadian govt. can build their own pipeline to tidewater if they don't like it; it would be a whole lot shorter, like 2,000 + miles shorter, but for some reason they don't want the toxic sludge flowing across Canadian land.

 There's a good reason for that. There is zero reason for any American to be sniveling over the Keystone Extension, but you obviously have no idea why, you're just bandwagoning.


----------



## DudleySmith

jc456 said:


> you expect us to believe you?



You expect us to believe you? Why are you so worried about the Canadian govt.s' pipeline of toxic sludge? The U.S. processes very little of it, even on the Gulf Coast, where the refineries are set up to process crappy oil. The yields of transportation fuels are too small to be worth the trouble and expense.


----------



## BULLDOG

DudleySmith said:


> Why? You think that's a point of some kind? The keystone has been flowing for years, all the way to Port Arthur Tx. It's never been shut down. Live with it.
> 
> The Canadian govt. can build their own pipeline to tidewater if they don't like it; it would be a whole lot shorter, like 2,000 + miles shorter, but for some reason they don't want the toxic sludge flowing across Canadian land.
> 
> There's a good reason for that. There is zero reason for any American to be sniveling over the Keystone Extension, but you obviously have no idea why, you're just bandwagoning.


Don't confuse them with facts. Their mind is made up.


----------



## jc456

DudleySmith said:


> You expect us to believe you? Why are you so worried about the Canadian govt.s' pipeline of toxic sludge? The U.S. processes very little of it, even on the Gulf Coast, where the refineries are set up to process crappy oil. The yields of transportation fuels are too small to be worth the trouble and expense.


I bother you that much, huh!


----------



## jc456

DudleySmith said:


> Why? You think that's a point of some kind? The keystone has been flowing for years, all the way to Port Arthur Tx. It's never been shut down. Live with it.
> 
> The Canadian govt. can build their own pipeline to tidewater if they don't like it; it would be a whole lot shorter, like 2,000 + miles shorter, but for some reason they don't want the toxic sludge flowing across Canadian land.
> 
> There's a good reason for that. There is zero reason for any American to be sniveling over the Keystone Extension, but you obviously have no idea why, you're just bandwagoning.


I really bothered you


----------



## BULLDOG

jc456 said:


> I bother you that much, huh!


Your misinformation is a bother. You personally are no more than a pimple on the butt.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> Zero harm either, shit for brains.  No taxpayer money was spent on it.  That  means it's not a boondoggle since only taxpayer funded projects can be boondoggles.


Environmental harm.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

DudleySmith said:


> First of all, nobody 'shut down the Keystone pipeline', it's been flowing like gangbusters for several years now. If you can't grasp that fact, then by all means get a frigging lobotomy, because no other facts are going to matter in your fantasy rants.


*Burn Oilmen at the Stake.  And Don't Eat Steak, Either!*

It is a binding doctrine of the Gaian religion to shut the pipeline down.  Under the penance of frying forever in Envirus Hell if they don't crucify the American Oil Business, every virtue-signaling Demwit President is obligated to put us back in the horse-and-buggy era or his Administration will go down in revisionist history as an utter failure.


----------



## surada

jc456 said:


> so not china?



China owns the tarsands. What's wrong with your brain?


----------



## DudleySmith

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Burn Oilmen at the Stake.  And Don't Eat Steak, Either!*
> 
> It is a binding doctrine of the Gaian religion to shut the pipeline down.  Under the penance of frying forever in Envirus Hell if they don't crucify the American Oil Business, every virtue-signaling Demwit President is obligated to put us back in the horse-and-buggy era or his Administration will go down in revisionist history as an utter failure.



lol they didn't shut it down, Quit being a dumbass tool.


----------



## DudleySmith

jc456 said:


> I really bothered you



Obviously I embarrassed you in front of the other treehouse gang. MAybe Spanky and Alfalfa will come along and make you feel better.


----------



## DudleySmith

BULLDOG said:


> Don't confuse them with facts. Their mind is made up.



BDS is as stupid as TDS. Anybody who beleives Biden tells the oil companies what to do is a moron. They are their own sovereign nations; even the Saudis   won't go against them.


----------



## jc456

DudleySmith said:


> Obviously I embarrassed you in front of the other treehouse gang. MAybe Spanky and Alfalfa will come along and make you feel better.



You got it bad huh?


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Environmental harm.


There is no environmental harm from the pipeling, moron.  There's more harm from not building it than from building it.  Which do you believe causes more environmental harm: 10,000 tanker trains full of crude oil or one pipeline?


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> China owns the tarsands. What's wrong with your brain?


We've already established that isn't true, shit for brains.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> We've already established that isn't true, shit for brains.



Yes they do. Look how many billions they have invested.


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> We've already established that isn't true, shit for brains.











						PetroChina buys control of Canada oil sands project
					

PetroChina <601857.SS> became the first Chinese state-owned company to wholly own a Canadian oil sands development after agreeing on Tuesday to buy out its partner's stake in a newly approved project for C$680 million ($674 million).




					www.reuters.com


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Yes they do. Look how many billions they have invested.


How much is that?  Do you have any evidence?


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> PetroChina buys control of Canada oil sands project
> 
> 
> PetroChina <601857.SS> became the first Chinese state-owned company to wholly own a Canadian oil sands development after agreeing on Tuesday to buy out its partner's stake in a newly approved project for C$680 million ($674 million).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


C$680 million is chump change in the oil business, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

surada said:


> Yes they do. Look how many billions they have invested.


How many?


----------



## surada

bripat9643 said:


> How many?



15 billion in 2011 when the keystone XL was first promoted.









						China invests billions in Canada oil sands
					

Chinese firms are rushing to snap up Canadian oil sands resources and invest in ongoing...




					www.chron.com


----------



## jc456

surada said:


> Yes they do. Look how many billions they have invested.


they don't own the pipe.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> There is no environmental harm from the pipeling, moron.  There's more harm from not building it than from building it.  Which do you believe causes more environmental harm: 10,000 tanker trains full of crude oil or one pipeline?



Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??


exxon Valdez was how long ago now?


----------



## LilOlLady

bripat9643 said:


> What "damage to the environment?"  Who put you in charge of deciding whether it's worth it?


*SPEAK ENGLISH*
 The takedown of the notorious Keystone XL (KXL) tar sands pipeline will go down as one of *this generation’s most monumental environmental victorie*s. After more than 10 years of tenacious protests, drawn-out legal battles, and flip-flopping executive orders spanning three presidential administrations, the *Keystone XL pipeline is now gone for good. *The project’s corporate backer—the Canadian energy infrastructure company TC Energy—officially abandoned the project in June 2021 following President Joe Biden’s denial of a key permit on his first day in office. But the path to victory wasn’t always clear. Many had hoped that the disastrous project was finally done for in November 2015, when the Obama administration vetoed the pipeline—acknowledging its pervasive *threats to climate, ecosystems, drinking water sources, and public health.* But immediately after taking office, President Donald Trump brought the zombie project back to life, along with the legal battles against it. By the time President Biden took office in 2021, ready to fulfill his campaign promise to revoke the cross-border permit, the *dirty energy pipeline* had become one of the foremost climate controversies of our time.https://www.nrdc.org/stories/what-keystone-pipeline


----------



## Vrenn

jc456 said:


> they don't own the pipe.



In the US, the pipeline is owned by the Koch Industries (Koch Brothers) and that company, if not the worst, has one of the worst safety records.  Rather than fix the problems, it's cheaper for them to just pay the fines.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??


Your picture proves nothing, moron.  Is that from a pipeline or from a train?  You have no idea what caused that.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## bripat9643

Vrenn said:


> In the US, the pipeline is owned by the Koch Industries (Koch Brothers) and that company, if not the worst, has one of the worst safety records.  Rather than fix the problems, it's cheaper for them to just pay the fines.


Where is the evidence that they have the worst safety records?  You have no evidence for anything in your post other than the fact that you hate the Koch brothers.


----------



## bripat9643

LilOlLady said:


> *SPEAK ENGLISH*
> The takedown of the notorious Keystone XL (KXL) tar sands pipeline will go down as one of *this generation’s most monumental environmental victorie*s. After more than 10 years of tenacious protests, drawn-out legal battles, and flip-flopping executive orders spanning three presidential administrations, the *Keystone XL pipeline is now gone for good. *The project’s corporate backer—the Canadian energy infrastructure company TC Energy—officially abandoned the project in June 2021 following President Joe Biden’s denial of a key permit on his first day in office. But the path to victory wasn’t always clear. Many had hoped that the disastrous project was finally done for in November 2015, when the Obama administration vetoed the pipeline—acknowledging its pervasive *threats to climate, ecosystems, drinking water sources, and public health.* But immediately after taking office, President Donald Trump brought the zombie project back to life, along with the legal battles against it. By the time President Biden took office in 2021, ready to fulfill his campaign promise to revoke the cross-border permit, the *dirty energy pipeline* had become one of the foremost climate controversies of our time.https://www.nrdc.org/stories/what-keystone-pipeline


All you proved is that you're an imbecile.  The fact that environment imbeciles like you have been blubbering about for 10 years doesn't mean it's a bade idea.  More than likely that means it's a good idea.  How did that benefit the human race in any fashion?


----------



## bripat9643

jc456 said:


> exxon Valdez was how long ago now?


FAUX thinks were supposed to believe that some random photo off the internet is oil from the XL pipeline


----------



## Flopper

Vrenn said:


> In the US, the pipeline is owned by the Koch Industries (Koch Brothers) and that company, if not the worst, has one of the worst safety records.  Rather than fix the problems, it's cheaper for them to just pay the fines.


The most devastating damage is to ground water which is not usually discovered for many years.  By then ownership has changed and mergers and bankruptcies make it difficult difficult to determine who pays for the cleanup. 

In the Alberta Artic Shadow facility, the cost of cleanup once the tar sand oil has been removed is estimated to cost more that the total revenue.  Thus many of the large investors in tar sand oil production in Canada such as Chevron have exited from the business leaving it to smaller organizations that  are more concerned with more immediate profits than the long term costs.


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> The most devastating damage is to ground water which is not usually discovered for many years.  By then ownership has changed and mergers and bankruptcies make it difficult difficult to determine who pays for the cleanup.
> 
> In the Alberta Artic Shadow facility, the cost of cleanup once the tar sand oil has been removed is estimated to cost more that the total revenue.  Thus many of the large investors in tar sand oil production in Canada such as Chevron have exited from the business leaving it to smaller organizations that  are more concerned with more immediate profits than the long term costs.


Leaks in a pipeline are detected quite quickly,  and they seldom leak.  Trains full of tank cars have accidents all the time.  When a ship has an accident, the result is a catastrophe.  There is no perfect solution.  However, pipelines, by far, are the safest.


----------



## Leo123

maybelooking said:


> This was all so avoidable.  But dems are more concerned with hurting Trumps legacy and the American worker than they are with having a stable economy.


They were also more interested in appeasing the far-left 'environmental' contingent of their own party.


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> The most devastating damage is to ground water which is not usually discovered for many years.  By then ownership has changed and mergers and bankruptcies make it difficult difficult to determine who pays for the cleanup.
> 
> In the Alberta Artic Shadow facility, the cost of cleanup once the tar sand oil has been removed is estimated to cost more that the total revenue.  Thus many of the large investors in tar sand oil production in Canada such as Chevron have exited from the business leaving it to smaller organizations that  are more concerned with more immediate profits than the long term costs.


Wow, what an idiot you are. Pipes are sealed dumbass


----------



## jc456

Vrenn said:


> In the US, the pipeline is owned by the Koch Industries (Koch Brothers) and that company, if not the worst, has one of the worst safety records.  Rather than fix the problems, it's cheaper for them to just pay the fines.


But it’s not owned by them


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> exxon Valdez was how long ago now?



What difference does that make? Who's talking about it?


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> Your picture proves nothing, moron.  Is that from a pipeline or from a train?  You have no idea what caused that.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??



LOLOL

Click on the link, ya fucking moron.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> What difference does that make? Who's talking about it?


Why’d you post their photo?


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Why’d you post their photo?



I didn't. Click on the link...


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> What difference does that make? Who's talking about it?


That's the alternative to a pipeline, you fucking moron.


----------



## Flopper

jc456 said:


> Wow, what an idiot you are. Pipes are sealed dumbassa


A pipeline such as Keystone with 18 foot pipes, there are about 600,000 oil seal under pressure of up to 1500psi. The lifetime of these seals is estimated as 15 years, yet there is no requirement that the operator, TC Energy replace them.

These are the largest leaks, however it estimated that there are over a thousand  unreported leaks between 2010 and 2019 and* total number gallons leaked exceeds a million.

October 31, 2019:* TransCanada’s (“TC Energy”) Keystone pipeline leaked at least *380,000 gallons* of tarsand oil and toxic diluents that affected wetlands in northeastern North Dakota. No cause has yet been established.

*November 16, 2017:* Keystone pipeline leaks *407,000 gallons* on farmland near Amherst, South Dakota. Spill was originally underreported as 210,000 gallons.

The simple fact you ignore is oil seals leak when they are under high pressure for number of years and metal weakens with corrosion.








						Keystone Pipeline Spill History | Bold Nebraska
					

TC Energy oil spill PR oil discharge 12-9-22 (Photo: U.S. EPA)  Site of 380,000-gallon tarsands oil spill from Keystone pipeline in northeastern North Dakota on Oct. 30, 2019. (Photo: Grand Forks Herald)  April 2016 Keystone pipeline spill site on farmland near Freeman, South Dakota. (Photo...




					boldnebraska.org


----------



## Flopper

Flopper said:


> A pipeline such as Keystone with 18 foot pipes, there are about 600,000 oil seal under pressure of up to 1500psi. The lifetime of these seals is estimated as 15 years, yet there is no requirement that the operator, TC Energy replace them.
> 
> These are the largest leaks, however it estimated that there are over a thousand  unreported leaks between 2010 and 2019 and* total number gallons leaked exceeds a million.
> 
> October 31, 2019:* TransCanada’s (“TC Energy”) Keystone pipeline leaked at least *380,000 gallons* of tarsand oil and toxic diluents that affected wetlands in northeastern North Dakota. No cause has yet been established.
> 
> *November 16, 2017:* Keystone pipeline leaks *407,000 gallons* on farmland near Amherst, South Dakota. Spill was originally underreported as 210,000 gallons.
> 
> The simple fact you ignore is oil seals leak when they are under high pressure for a number of years and metal weakens with corrosion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keystone Pipeline Spill History | Bold Nebraska
> 
> 
> TC Energy oil spill PR oil discharge 12-9-22 (Photo: U.S. EPA)  Site of 380,000-gallon tarsands oil spill from Keystone pipeline in northeastern North Dakota on Oct. 30, 2019. (Photo: Grand Forks Herald)  April 2016 Keystone pipeline spill site on farmland near Freeman, South Dakota. (Photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boldnebraska.org


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> A pipeline such as Keystone with 18 foot pipes, there are about 600,000 oil seal under pressure of up to 1500psi. The lifetime of these seals is estimated as 15 years, yet there is no requirement that the operator, TC Energy replace them.
> 
> These are the largest leaks, however it estimated that there are over a thousand  unreported leaks between 2010 and 2019 and* total number gallons leaked exceeds a million.
> 
> October 31, 2019:* TransCanada’s (“TC Energy”) Keystone pipeline leaked at least *380,000 gallons* of tarsand oil and toxic diluents that affected wetlands in northeastern North Dakota. No cause has yet been established.
> 
> *November 16, 2017:* Keystone pipeline leaks *407,000 gallons* on farmland near Amherst, South Dakota. Spill was originally underreported as 210,000 gallons.
> 
> The simple fact you ignore is oil seals leak when they are under high pressure for number of years and metal weakens with corrosion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keystone Pipeline Spill History | Bold Nebraska
> 
> 
> TC Energy oil spill PR oil discharge 12-9-22 (Photo: U.S. EPA)  Site of 380,000-gallon tarsands oil spill from Keystone pipeline in northeastern North Dakota on Oct. 30, 2019. (Photo: Grand Forks Herald)  April 2016 Keystone pipeline spill site on farmland near Freeman, South Dakota. (Photo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boldnebraska.org


Let’s say your post is accurate, wouldn’t another pipe line to have available for updates and fixes? Redundant is what that’s called


----------



## Flopper

jc456 said:


> Let’s say your post is accurate, wouldn’t another pipe line to have available for updates and fixes? Redundant is what that’s called


Not at a cost of over 5 billion dollars.  Since most of the pipeline is below ground or water, many leaks are not discovered for days, weeks, and sometimes  are never discovered.  When a leak is discovered it doesn't usually take so long to fix that a secondary pipeline is needed.


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> Not at a cost of over 5 billion dollars.  Since most of the pipeline is below ground or water, many leaks are not discovered for days, weeks, and sometimes  are never discovered.  When a leak is discovered it doesn't usually take so long to fix that a secondary pipeline is needed.


It’s not tax payer money why do you care?


----------



## Flopper

jc456 said:


> It’s not tax payer money why do you care?


I don't care how much money the oil companies spend as long it's not a serious threat to environment.


----------



## jc456

Flopper said:


> I don't care how much money the oil companies spend as long it's not a serious threat to environment.


Such as?


----------



## bripat9643

Flopper said:


> I don't care how much money the oil companies spend as long it's not a serious threat to environment.


Global warming is a hoax, so none of it is a threat to the environment.  However, axing the pipeline is a threat to the poor and the middle class.


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> Global warming is a hoax, so none of it is a threat to the environment.  However, axing the pipeline is a threat to the poor and the middle class.


He hates them


----------



## LilOlLady

bripat9643 said:


> All you proved is that you're an imbecile.  The fact that environment imbeciles like you have been blubbering about for 10 years doesn't mean it's a bade idea.  More than likely that means it's a good idea.  How did that benefit the human race in any fashion?


Idiotic babbling,,,


----------



## jc456

LilOlLady said:


> Idiotic babbling,,,


You should stop


----------



## LilOlLady

Would the Keystone pipeline benefit the United States?


Yet many experts agree that *moving ahead with the pipeline wouldn't have prevented U.S. gas prices from climbing to a record high*. Expanding the Keystone would have increased global oil production by less than 1%, an amount, they explained, is "almost negligible." 

Building the Keystone pipeline and opening up the Tar Sands will *negatively impact national and local economies*: Burning the recoverable tar sands oil will increase the earth's temperature by a minimum of 2 degree Celsius, which NYU Law School's Environmental Law Center estimates could permanently cut the US GDP by 2.5 ...
​*What was the purpose of the Keystone pipeline?*
It was expected to *transport 830,000 barrels of Alberta tar sands oil per day to refineries on the Gulf Coast of Texas*. From the refineries, the oil would be sent chiefly overseas—*not to gasoline pumps in the United States*.*LMFOAO*


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> That's the alternative to a pipeline, you fucking moron.



You fucking moron -- I posted an image of a tar-sands leak from the Keystone pipeline and some idiot falsely claimed that image was of the Exxon Valdez mess.

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> You fucking moron -- I posted an image of a tar-sands leak from the Keystone pipeline and some idiot falsely claimed that image was of the Exxon Valdez mess.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??


Cause what I posted was true


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> You fucking moron -- I posted an image of a tar-sands leak from the Keystone pipeline and some idiot falsely claimed that image was of the Exxon Valdez mess.
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??


It doesn't matter what you posted.  That photo has no label on it.  It proves nothing.


----------



## jc456

bripat9643 said:


> It doesn't matter what you posted.  That photo has no label on it.  It proves nothing.


Right? Demofk pricks, enjoy proving their handicap


----------



## Faun

jc456 said:


> Cause what I posted was true



Nope, you lied.


----------



## Faun

bripat9643 said:


> It doesn't matter what you posted.  That photo has no label on it.  It proves nothing.



LOLOLOLOL 

Are you ever not a fucking moron?

Ever??

Fucking moron, I posted a link with the photo to an article about that spill.


----------



## bripat9643

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Are you ever not a fucking moron?
> 
> Ever??
> 
> Fucking moron, I posted a link with the photo to an article about that spill.


I could be a picture of a lake of oil or a small puddle that contains a single barrel of oil. The foto includes no context.  It's worthless horseshit like everything else you post.


----------



## jc456

Faun said:


> Nope, you lied.


Naw. You can prove it was a lie! Go


----------

